# AlbstadtBikeMarathon 2012



## martinos (20. Oktober 2011)

ist zwar noch früh, aber auf der Homepage wurde schon der Termin für 2012 veröffentlicht:
http://albstadtbikemarathon.de/index.php?id=30&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=24&tx_ttnews[backPid]=6&cHash=996164e907

Albstadt LBS Bike Marathon Samstag 21. Juli 2012
Voraussichtlicher Anmeldestart: 02. Januar 2012

Das dürfte zwei Wochen später als in den letzten Jahren sein, also mehr Vorbereitungszeit


----------



## LochenFuchs (20. Oktober 2011)

Sauberle   da bin ich natürlich au wieder dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekwoman (20. Oktober 2011)

da schließe ich mich doch euch gleich mal an 
bin ebenfalls wieder dabei


----------



## andi4711 (21. Oktober 2011)

so, Termin steht bei mir jetzt ebenfalls im Kalender!


----------



## Haferstroh (10. November 2011)

Dann weiss ich also, was am 02.01.12 und am 21.07.12 zu tun ist: Am ersten Termin sofort anmelden und beim zweiten die 3:30h unterbieten.


----------



## vni (11. November 2011)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Dann weiss ich also, was am 02.01.12 und am 21.07.12 zu tun ist: Am ersten Termin sofort anmelden und beim zweiten die 3:30h unterbieten.



warum die 3:30 unterbieten?


----------



## Haferstroh (11. November 2011)

Na, am 21.07.12 halt Gas geben und wenns geht, die 3:29:59 erreichen. Nach der 3:43 dieses Jahr habe ich Blut geleckt  
Zwar ambitioniert, aber evtl. machbar.


----------



## martinos (14. November 2011)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Na, am 21.07.12 halt Gas geben und wenns geht, die 3:29:59 erreichen. Nach der 3:43 dieses Jahr habe ich Blut geleckt
> Zwar ambitioniert, aber evtl. machbar.


 
Respekt! 3:30 als Ziel finde ich der Hammer. Zumal ich erst mal die 3:59 schaffen muss


----------



## Haferstroh (14. November 2011)

martinos schrieb:


> Respekt! 3:30 als Ziel finde ich der Hammer. Zumal ich erst mal die 3:59 schaffen muss



Als Ziel kann man sich auch den Streckenrekord setzen (<2:50), nur ob man es schafft ist die andere Frage 

Aber da ich dieses Jahr meine sehr vorsichtige Zielsetzung bei der Alb Gold Trophy überboten habe, mache ich für den ABM nun eine etwas gewagtere.


----------



## vni (15. November 2011)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Als Ziel kann man sich auch den Streckenrekord setzen (<2:50), nur ob man es schafft ist die andere Frage
> 
> Aber da ich dieses Jahr meine sehr vorsichtige Zielsetzung bei der Alb Gold Trophy überboten habe, mache ich für den ABM nun eine etwas gewagtere.



Ja,
ich wollte dieses Jahr beim Alb Gold auch meine Bestzeit aufstellen,
hatte aber nach 10km einen Sturz ( Fraktur ) und mußte aufgeben.


----------



## Hai-flo (17. November 2011)

xD  Haferstroh

so seh ich das auch bin nämlich auch genau 3:43 gefahren und die 3:30 müssen 2012 mindestens drinn sein zumal dann das Bike schon 4 kg leichter ist xD

wobei mir eine Verbesserung wie von 2010 (4:33) auf 2011 (3:43) noch lieber wäre ;-)

aber ist ja jetzt erst mein 2 Jahr... mal sehn was noch geht

dann drück ich dir schon mal die Daumen für 2012


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peacher (1. Dezember 2011)

Schade, dass der Termin nach hinten verschoben wurde. Überschneidet sich deshalb dieses Jahr mit der Bike-Transalp. Wäre gerne, wie die letzten Jahre auch, dabei gewesen.


----------



## woodies (31. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen
heute in der lokalen Presse:

Öffnung Anmeldung 2.1.2012 um 9:00 Uhr
Teilnehmerlimit 2.500 (in 2011 2.800 Meldungen)

erfolgreiche Anmeldung, Training und Teilnahme


----------



## martinos (2. Januar 2012)

angemeldet ;-)


----------



## pug304 (2. Januar 2012)

angemeldet!


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (2. Januar 2012)

Da bin ich dabei, das wird primaaaaaaaa


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (2. Januar 2012)

LochenFuchs schrieb:


> Sauberle   da bin ich natürlich au wieder dabei



Hi, hast Du was mit der Firma zu tun, die so heisst wie Dein Nick?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reddi (2. Januar 2012)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Dann weiss ich also, was am 02.01.12 und am 21.07.12 zu tun ist: Am ersten Termin sofort anmelden und beim zweiten die 3:30h unterbieten.



Jawoll, diese beiden Ziele habe ich auch^^

1. Ziel ist schon erreicht, Überweisung auch schon bei der Bank abgestempelt. 

2. Ziel wird interessant... das ist eine Woche nachdem ich von meiner Transalp nach Hause komme, dieses Jahr bin ich zum ersten Mal mit und hatte 3:48. 
Was hattest du denn bei der Albgold? Ich 3:08 auf der Mittleren... und seitdem bin ich dauerkrank


----------



## Haferstroh (2. Januar 2012)

Angemeldet!

Frage mich, wieso mein Name jedes Jahr erst Tage später auf der Liste auftaucht, aber schon wenige Minuten nach Anmeldungsöffnung sofort fast 100 andere Namen aufgelistet werden. Haben die sich persönlich in Albstadt bei der Orga angemeldet, gleich bar bezahlt und bereits nachts vor der Meldestelle campiert?


----------



## Reddi (2. Januar 2012)

vielleicht online überwiesen...? aber die Frage ist echt berechtigt.


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (2. Januar 2012)

Kreditkarte?


----------



## Haferstroh (2. Januar 2012)

Ich habe auch stets online überwiesen, und Online-Überweisungen brauchen auch 1-2 Tage.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (2. Januar 2012)

Das sind doch bestimmt die Sponsoren aus Albstadt. Fährt da auch nicht irgendeine Schule für die LBS/Sparkasse mit, die werden auch bestimmt sofort mit aufgeführt werden.


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (2. Januar 2012)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Das sind doch bestimmt die Sponsoren aus Albstadt. Fährt da auch nicht irgendeine Schule für die LBS/Sparkasse mit, die werden auch bestimmt sofort mit aufgeführt werden.



Da werden doch genauso Leute von sonstwoher aufgeführt. Schätze mal Kreditkarte, das geht praktisch instant.


----------



## pug304 (2. Januar 2012)

Bezahlung per Paypal (hatte schon drauf geklickt, wird eben in CHF abgerechnet) und 5min später auf der Liste aufgetaucht. also ganz einfach ohne Zauberei


----------



## Haferstroh (2. Januar 2012)

Ach so, ist ja auch egal.


----------



## onkel_doc (3. Januar 2012)

dieses jahr das erste mal dabei. machen den veranstaltern den gefallen und starten dieses jahr.

albstadt wir kommen...(aus der schweiz)

welche zeit unterbieten??? keine, muss erst mal eine aufstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m7cha (3. Januar 2012)

Schade, zeitgleich zum Lightweight Uphill. Wäre gerne nach 10 Jahren mal wieder mitgefahren


----------



## martinos (4. Januar 2012)

m7cha schrieb:


> Schade, zeitgleich zum Lightweight Uphill. Wäre gerne nach 10 Jahren mal wieder mitgefahren


 
Wenn du schnell bist, dann klappt das.

10:00 Start ABM
13:00 Ziel ABM
14:00 am Höchsten (warmgefahren bist du ja schon)

dann kannst du ganz locker die 8 KM noch wegpressen, denn das Hobbyrennen läuft ja bis 16:10)

Wenn man will, dann geht das schon


----------



## Haferstroh (4. Januar 2012)

In der Ausschreibung liest es sich so, dass evtl. noch eine Streckenänderung passieren könnte. 

Und von den üblichen 1600hm jetzt keine Rede mehr  Nämlich sind jetzt 1850hm angesagt. 

Letztes Jahr waren es aber sowieso 1735hm laut meinem HAC4.

P.S. Bin jetzt nach 3 Tagen auch in der Meldeliste drin, bald 500 Plätze schon weg


----------



## Alb-Rider (4. Januar 2012)

Hab mir auch grad die Ausschreibung angeschaut.....1850Hm, also doch  , an die 1600 hat ja ehe keiner geglaubt.

Wenn einer was von einer Streckenänderung mitbekommt, bitte bescheid sagen danke.

Gruß


----------



## Reddi (4. Januar 2012)

Ich denke eher, dass sie jetzt ihre Angabe den Meldungen der Fahrer angepasst haben... ich hatte letztes Jahr 1650 oder so, und beim CM433 konntest eigentlich immer 10% dazu rechnen.


----------



## kollo (5. Januar 2012)

Moin - ist Euch das auch so gegangen?:

Ich habe per Lastschrift bezahlt, bei der Anmeldung stand

ACHTUNG !!
Bei der Bezahlung mittels "Elektronischem Lastschriftverfahren ELV" sowie die "Geldüberweisung nach Deutschland" übernimmt 
der Veranstalter die Transaktionskosten - sind für Sie also kostenlos !
AUFGEPASST !! "Online-Geldüberweisung aus Deutschland" verursacht Kosten. Für kostenlose Ueberweisung wirklich "Geldüberweisung nach Deutschland" oder ELV wählen.

Dennoch wurden 2,10  zusätzlich aufgerufen.

Hat einer eine Ahnung, wie die 2,10 jetzt zurückkommen? Gibt's die mit der Anmeldetüte in bar, bessereres Handtuch vielleicht ?
Oder ists einfach nur eine Behauptung, die gar nicht eingehalten wird?


----------



## m7cha (5. Januar 2012)

martinos schrieb:


> Wenn du schnell bist, dann klappt das.
> 
> 10:00 Start ABM
> 13:00 Ziel ABM
> ...



Machbar wärs. Allerdings glaub ich dann kaum das ich meine Zeit von letztem Jahr am Höchsten unbieten kann, geschweige den mein Kollegen abhängen kann. Zudem bekomme ich den Uphill gezahlt, quasi unsere Firmenmeisterschaft


----------



## martinos (9. Januar 2012)

m7cha schrieb:


> Machbar wärs. Allerdings glaub ich dann kaum das ich meine Zeit von letztem Jahr am Höchsten unbieten kann, geschweige den mein Kollegen abhängen kann. Zudem bekomme ich den Uphill gezahlt, quasi unsere Firmenmeisterschaft


 
Wenn du nach dem ABM überhaupt noch ordentlich den Höchsten hochkommst, dann bist du in meinen Augen eh schon ein TIER ;-)

Wie lange hast du denn letztes Jahr gebraucht?


----------



## m7cha (9. Januar 2012)

21:33
Dieses Jahr möcht ich deutlich unter 21 fahren. Immerhin ist mein neues RR jetzt 3kg leichter. (bei mir gibts da nicht so viel einzusparen  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinos (9. Januar 2012)

m7cha schrieb:


> 21:33
> Dieses Jahr möcht ich deutlich unter 21 fahren. Immerhin ist mein neues RR jetzt 3kg leichter. (bei mir gibts da nicht so viel einzusparen  )


 
also bei mir wär das gerade andersrum - am Fahrer ist deutlich mehr Potential als am Rad. Das macht die Fahrradauswahl auch wesentlich einfacher 

Aber zurück zum ABM: schon 800 Teilnehmer gemeldet. Weiß schon jemand was zur Starteinteilung? Es gibt ja wieder die Selbsteinschätzungszeit. Hoffentlich werden die Neuanmelder nicht wie letztes Jahr bevorzugt und dürfen dann aus Startblock 2 starten.


----------



## Reddi (9. Januar 2012)

He, he... ich war letztes Jahr Neuanmelder und bin aus Block 3 gestartet mit 4 Stunden angegebener Zeit... überschätzen die sich alle oder was?
Hab jetzt 3:30 angegeben udn hoffe dass ich in Block 1 komme


----------



## Stiers (12. Januar 2012)

Vielleicht kann mir das hier einer ausm Forum beantworten bzw. vielleicht ist ja jemand aus dem OK hier:

Wie es der Teufel will fällt dieses Jahr gerade der ABM auf einen Hochzeitstermin in meiner Verwandschaft, ich möchte den ABM um jeden Preis fahren, wenn ich mich allerdings anmelde weiß ich nicht ob dann anschließend der Haussegen schief hängt ???

Ich bin in 2011 aus Startblock 4 gestartet und konnte diese Zeit auch bestätigen, falls ich nun dieses Jahr nicht starten würde muss ich dann beim ABM 2013 aus dem letzten Startblock starten oder wird dann da auf die zuletzt gefahrene Zeit geschaut???

->> Wieso können Hochzeiten nicht im Winter sein, da hat doch jeder Zeit!!!


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (12. Januar 2012)

Stiers schrieb:


> Ich bin in 2011 aus Startblock 4 gestartet und konnte diese Zeit auch bestätigen, falls ich nun dieses Jahr nicht starten würde muss ich dann beim ABM 2013 aus dem letzten Startblock starten oder wird dann da auf die zuletzt gefahrene Zeit geschaut???
> 
> ->> Wieso können Hochzeiten nicht im Winter sein, da hat doch jeder Zeit!!!



Zuletzt gefahrene und seit 2011 "Eigeneinschätzung", wobei ich persönlich noch bei den mir bekannten Organisatoren um Abschaffung dieses Schwachsinns bitten werde.


----------



## martinos (12. Januar 2012)

Stiers schrieb:


> Ich bin in 2011 aus Startblock 4 gestartet und konnte diese Zeit auch bestätigen, falls ich nun dieses Jahr nicht starten würde muss ich dann beim ABM 2013 aus dem letzten Startblock starten oder wird dann da auf die zuletzt gefahrene Zeit geschaut???
> 
> ->> Wieso können Hochzeiten nicht im Winter sein, da hat doch jeder Zeit!!!


 
Ich würde behaupten, dass du 2013 anhand der Zeit von 2011 in den Startblock eingeteilt wirst. Die Selbsteinschätzung wurde letztes Jahr nur bei Neuanmeldungen berücksichtigt.


----------



## Reddi (12. Januar 2012)

Interessant... selbst einschätzen durfte ich mich bei meiner diesen zweiten Anmeldung auch noch?!

Hochzeit geht vor, und ich glaube nicht dass du nächstes Jahr von hinten starten musst. Bin letztes Jahr als Neuling auch im 3. Block gestartet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinos (12. Januar 2012)

redlion007 schrieb:


> Interessant... selbst einschätzen durfte ich mich bei meiner diesen zweiten Anmeldung auch noch?!
> 
> Hochzeit geht vor, und ich glaube nicht dass du nächstes Jahr von hinten starten musst. Bin letztes Jahr als Neuling auch im 3. Block gestartet...


 
ja, die Selbsteinschätzung darf jeder machen, egal ob einmal oder zehnmal gestartet. Wenn du letztes Jahr zügig unterwegs warst, dann bist du wieder in einem vorderen Startblock, falls du ne miese Zielzeit hattest, dann wirst du dieses Jahr von weiter hinten starten (unabhängig von der Selbsteinschätzungszeit) und die ganzen Erststarter werden vor dir sein


----------



## Reddi (12. Januar 2012)

3:38 bin ich gefahren, und einer der ne Minute schneller war als ich ist aus Block 1 gestartet. Bin zuversichtlich, hab mal 3:30 angegeben  Jetzt nachdem mein hausarzt sagt ich brauche wegen meiner gesundheit keine trainingspause machen... jetzt gehts auf die Rolle. Neue Teamkleidung ausprobieren.


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (12. Januar 2012)

redlion007 schrieb:


> 3:38 bin ich gefahren, und einer der ne Minute schneller war als ich ist aus Block 1 gestartet. Bin zuversichtlich, hab mal 3:30 angegeben  Jetzt nachdem mein hausarzt sagt ich brauche wegen meiner gesundheit keine trainingspause machen... jetzt gehts auf die Rolle. Neue Teamkleidung ausprobieren.



Man, man... und ich hab noch nichtmal Feierabend :/


----------



## Haferstroh (12. Januar 2012)

Bitte nicht schon wieder das alljährliche Startblock-Thema


----------



## Reddi (12. Januar 2012)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Man, man... und ich hab noch nichtmal Feierabend :/



Ich schreib im März Abi und bin nicht so der Partygänger. Da habe ich am späten Nachmittag eigentlich immer Zeit, spätestens um 17:30 Uhr ist Schluss


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (13. Januar 2012)

redlion007 schrieb:


> Ich schreib im März Abi und bin nicht so der Partygänger. Da habe ich am späten Nachmittag eigentlich immer Zeit, spätestens um 17:30 Uhr ist Schluss



Abi machen ist kein Verbrechen. Zeit genießen, vor allem im Studium- kommt nie wieder.


----------



## Burghi (15. Februar 2012)

Albstadt ist Pflichtprogramm. Super Stimmung, gute Strecke


----------



## Deleted 169926 (16. Februar 2012)

Mal ne Frage.: fahren auch welche mit nem Fully dort mit oder ist das ne reine XC Strecke?


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (16. Februar 2012)

RaveDave schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage.: fahren auch welche mit nem Fully dort mit oder ist das ne reine XC Strecke?



Natürlich wird da auch Fully gefahren. Macht wie immer bei allen Marathons die für den Breitensport sind nur auf kurzen Teilstücken Sinn, ist aber bei den aktuellen Gewichten der Fullys kein richtiger Nachteil.

Es braucht aber KEIN Fully für Albstadt, so wie es keinen für die ganzen anderen Marathons braucht.


----------



## Reddi (16. Februar 2012)

Das ist ne reine Marathonstrecke. 86km im XC-Modus, das wäre hart... Klar kannst du da mit dem Fully fahren. Wobei ich es nicht für nötig halte, aber mein Rücken ist ja noch jung^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burghi (16. Februar 2012)

du kannst und es wird mit allem gefahren, was als MTB / Richtlinien Verband zugelassen ist - auch 29er. Es fahren sehr viele auch mit Tourenfully, warum auch nicht. Ich selber fahre mut einem Race Fully


----------



## scooter_werner (16. Februar 2012)

Auf den vorderen Positionen fahren wahrscheinlich die meisten Hardtail, weil es kaum technische Passagen gibt. 

Ich bevorzuge trotzdem das Race Fully, weil ich es liebe, auf den vielen holprigen Passagen, das Gas stehen lassen zu können.


----------



## Deleted 169926 (16. Februar 2012)

Ich habe nen Canyon Nerve XC ist also schon nen Tourenfully mit relativ geschwindigkeits orientierter Geometrie.

Das das mehr Körner kostet als mit nem HT ist mir schon klar. Ich habe aber leider nur ein Rad 

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## Hottahegel (16. Februar 2012)

Bin letztes Jahr auch mit nem Nerve XC gefahren 

Aber die Strecke ist ohne Probleme mit nem Hardtail zu fahren.

Keinerlei technische Anforderung auf der Strecke.

Deswegen werd ich dieses Jahr auch das HT nehmen.

Für Bad Wildbad und Neustadt nehm ich dann wieder das Fully


----------



## Deleted 169926 (29. März 2012)

Und was fahrt ihr für Reifen Kombi? Ich weiß das  das eine persönliche Vorlieben frage ist aber ich bin ungern falsch vorbereitet unterwegs.
leztes Jahr war es doch ziemlich matchig wenn ich das richtig herausgelesen habe. 

ich überlege zwischen Schwalbe NN+NN oder NN+RR oder RR+RR alles in 2,25  oder Maxxis Ardent +Ardent oder Advantage +Ardent. 
Ich habe glaube gelesen das es letztes Jahr geregnet hat und es teilweise auch schlammig war. Da wäre der RR ja total der verkehrte Untersatz. Aber in ich unbedingt einen Advatage brauche ( klebriger Freeridereifen) bezweifle ich. ihr könnt zwar das Wetter auch nicht vorhersagen aber Ihr kennt die Strecke....

Wäre für Tips dankbar.


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (29. März 2012)

Je nach Wetter... RR+RR reicht für Albstadt, außer wenns sehr nass ist, dann evtl RoRo+RR oder gleich NN + RR je nach Vorliebe. 

Persönlich X-King + RK 2.2 oder RK + RK.


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (29. März 2012)

Hottahegel schrieb:


> Bin letztes Jahr auch mit nem Nerve XC gefahren
> 
> Aber die Strecke ist ohne Probleme mit nem Hardtail zu fahren.
> Keinerlei technische Anforderung auf der Strecke.



Das ist so nicht richtig, grundsätzlich ist es aber so, dass man in der Regel den Downhill Vorteil nicht ausnutzen kann bei einem Breitensport-Marathon.
Es gibt schon paar Stellen die für ungeübte Fahrer heiss sind und die man natürlich bei freier Bahn mit einem Fully voll nehmen könnte.

Ich schätze den max. rausfahrbaren Zeitvorteil gegenüber einem HT im DH auf ca. 3 min über 85 km. Dafür verliert man 5 min im Uphill. Auf nem Fully fährt man dafür entspannter und kann besser regenerieren. Kann sein unterm Strich ist es schneller, kann auch sein nicht.


----------



## Deleted 169926 (29. März 2012)

ist ja auch Konditions abhängig. Das was du schreibst trifft ja auf eínen Fahrer zu der die selbe Strecke sozusagen zwei mal fahren würde. Jeder ist ja anders....

Danke wegen dem Reifentipp.


----------



## martinos (29. März 2012)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Ich schätze den max. rausfahrbaren Zeitvorteil gegenüber einem HT im DH auf ca. 3 min über 85 km. Dafür verliert man 5 min im Uphill. Auf nem Fully fährt man dafür entspannter und kann besser regenerieren. Kann sein unterm Strich ist es schneller, kann auch sein nicht.


 
hmm, ich glaub nicht, dass ich mit nem Hardtail im DH wirklich 3 Minuten im Rennen rausfahren kann gegen das Fully. 3 Minuten sind auf den wenigen Passagen, auf denen man es wirklich brezeln lassen kann ne Menge Holz, zumal in Albstadt ja generell viel Verkehr an diesen Stellen ist. Wenn kein Verkehr wäre, dann würde ich das eher unterschreiben.

Aber da die Waldfee die Strecke recht gut zu kennen scheint (von dir war doch letztes Jahr das Video der Streckenänderung), hast du das evtl. schon mehrmals ausprobiert, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## von dr alb ra (29. März 2012)

Ein Arbeitskollege (ABM in 3:40 Std) von mir hat den Unterschied getestet zwischen Fully & Hardtail, und ist zum Ergebnis gekommen, dass das Hardtail um 2 min schneller ist. 
Also ist der Unterschied nur sehr gering. 

Den Test hatte er an zwei Samstage zur gleichen Zeit & Bedingungen durchgeführt.

Gruß von dr Alb


----------



## Deleted 169926 (29. März 2012)

perfeckt genau so hatte ich mir einen realen vergleich vorgestellt.... Also macht es nix.

Sonst noch jemand Reifentipps???


----------



## martinos (29. März 2012)

RaveDave schrieb:


> perfeckt genau so hatte ich mir einen realen vergleich vorgestellt.... Also macht es nix.
> 
> Sonst noch jemand Reifentipps???


 
Ich bin letztes Jahr auch mit RR + RR gefahren, bis auf die eine Matschstelle vor der Hütte (die dieses Jahr besser eingefahren sein dürfte) und den glitschigen Anstieg ging das super und werde ich dieses Jahr wohl auch wieder so machen, wenns halbwegs trocken ist. Ansonsten NN+NN, der passt immer


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (30. März 2012)

martinos schrieb:


> Aber da die Waldfee die Strecke recht gut zu kennen scheint (von dir war doch letztes Jahr das Video der Streckenänderung), hast du das evtl. schon mehrmals ausprobiert, oder?



Ganz ehrlich ich wohn hier zwar, aber ich fahr die Strecke komplett eigentlich nur am Marathon. Letztes Jahr kannte ich jemand der auch mal ein 29er getestet hat für den ABM. Sein Fazit nachm Rennen: "Das Ding wird sofort wieder verkauft..."


----------



## boulder2002 (30. März 2012)

zu den Reifen : ich fahre seit Jahren die NN/RR-Kombi, wobei das für Albstadt wirklich zuviel des Guten ist. Vor allem tubeless kann man hier auch mit deutlich weniger Profil fahren.
Meine Meinung als jemand, der die Strecke im Schnitt 5x pro Jahr fährt.


----------



## Haferstroh (30. März 2012)

NN ist totaler Overkill wenns es trocken ist oder am Renntag der letzte Regen 2-3 Tage her ist. Ansonsten fahre ich meine Standard-Trockenkombi bestehend aus Race King Supersonic 2.0 hinten und Speed King Supersonic 2.2 vorne, auch wenn hier und da einige Schlammstellen zu erwarten sind. NN kommt mir nur bei 100% Totalmatsch drauf, im Extremfall mit einem Maxxis Medusa vorne. Kritisch sind bei Schlamm in Albstadt vor allem die ersten 10-20km wo es viel über Wiesenwege geht und vor allem das eine Stück nach der ersten Verpflegung. Da bin ich mal so im Schlamm stecken geblieben vor ca. 10 Jahren, dass sich kein Rad mehr drehte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 169926 (30. März 2012)

Super Aussagen von euch Jungs 

Weil ich mir gerade paar Videos angschaut habe Rucksack hat ja keiner bei euch. Luftpumpe und ersatzschlauch kann ich mir ja in eine Satteltasche packen.

Essen gibt es an Verpflegungspunkten und_ Trinken auch?_????  Ich habe nämlich nur einen Flaschenhalter am Rad (weil Fully) und würde ungern mit einer Flasche die ganze Strecke fahren.

Ansonsten nehme ich meinen 15l Rucksack mit und packe alles da rein..... Wenn es aber nachschub in Form von Trinkflaschen gibt brauch ich das ja nicht unbedingt. 

(Ist halt das erste mal Albstadt da habe ich noch paar Fragen )


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (30. März 2012)

RaveDave schrieb:


> Super Aussagen von euch Jungs
> 
> Essen gibt es an Verpflegungspunkten und_ Trinken auch?_????  Ich habe nämlich nur einen Flaschenhalter am Rad (weil Fully) und würde ungern mit einer Flasche die ganze Strecke fahren.



Natürlich gibt es Getränke! Es gab letztes Jahr auch Flaschen die man dann danach wieder wegwerfen konnte. Wenns nicht unbedingt sein muss würde ich mit einem HT fahren und 2 Haltern, oder einen 2. Halter anbringen.

Es gibt aber inzwischen 4 Verpflegungsstellen, so dass man mit 1 großen Flasche durchkommen kann. Allerdings nicht bei über 25 Grad (zumindest ich nicht).


----------



## Deleted 169926 (30. März 2012)

Das sind normale Radtrinkflaschen oder, das die dann auch passt. Wärend der fahrt lässt es sich schlecht Flaschen umfüllen


----------



## Haferstroh (30. März 2012)

Rucksack betrachte ich als unnötig. Luftpumpe ist an meinem Rad immer neben dem Falschenhalter angeklipst, der Ersatzschlauch mit Klettband unter dem Sattel versteckt. In den Trikottaschen kleines flaches Handy, Autoschlüssel, 2-3 Gels, kompaktes Notfallwerkzeug mit Kettennieter, bei sehr unsicherer Wetterlage evtl. eine dünne Regenjacke eng zusammengerollt, so dass man sie in die Trikottasche bequem reinstecken kann. Beim Warmfahren ruhig mal ordentlich reintreten und somit abchecken, ob man zu leicht oder zu warm angezogen ist. Evtl. nochmal zum Auto zurück und die Klamottenwahl korrigieren. Wer beim Einrollen in der Früh um 8-9 Uhr gleich beim ersten Kilometer schwitzt, der wird das 4-5 Stunden später bei "Rennpuls" in den Mittagstemperaturen erst recht tun. 
Mit zwei vollen 0,75L-Flaschen fahre ich los und sorge durch grosszügige Wasseraufnahme bereits zwei Tage vor dem Event vor, indem ich jeden Tag sehr viel trinke. An den Verpflegungsstellen dann Flaschentausch im Vorbeifahren, oder wenn es nicht geht, dann halt in Gottes Namen kurz stoppen und im Expresstempo Flaschen auffüllen lassen, was in Albstadt kein Problem ist, da die Helfer dort extrem auf Zack sind.


----------



## Tobiaz (2. April 2012)

Ich hätte noch einen Startplatz falls jemand interesse hat!


----------



## gsvetan (28. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich suche noch ein Startplatz für den Albstädter Bike Marathon! Ich hab mich leider zu spät angemeldet! Wenn einer was weiß kann er sich bei mir melden! Übernahme der Startgebühr ist selstverständlich!

Gruß Sven


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (28. Mai 2012)

gsvetan schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich suche noch ein Startplatz für den Albstädter Bike Marathon! Ich hab mich leider zu spät angemeldet! Wenn einer was weiß kann er sich bei mir melden! Übernahme der Startgebühr ist selstverständlich!
> 
> Gruß Sven



In der Regel geht 3 Wochen vor Beginn der Startplatzhandel los, wenn Verletzte oder mutige Anmelder passen müssen. Sicher findest Du noch was, keine Sorge.


----------



## martinos (29. Mai 2012)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Sicher findest Du noch was, keine Sorge.


 
Moin Waldfee, bist du dieses Jahr schon das letztjährige neu gebaute Stück vor der Skihütte gefahren? Ist die Stelle zwischenzeitlich eingefahren oder ist das immer noch so ein Matschloch wie letztes Jahr?


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (29. Mai 2012)

Hi Martinos,

ne ich bin zwar keine 10 km weg von dem Teilstück, aber ich fahre den ABM maxmial 2 mal vor der Veranstaltung ab, weil sonst machts mir kein Spass mehr. Aber ich würde bei Gelegenheit diese Woche vor Ort gehen und mal die Lage peilen- wenn gewünscht.

Gruss Waldfee


----------



## martinos (29. Mai 2012)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Hi Martinos,
> 
> ne ich bin zwar keine 10 km weg von dem Teilstück, aber ich fahre den ABM maxmial 2 mal vor der Veranstaltung ab, weil sonst machts mir kein Spass mehr. Aber ich würde bei Gelegenheit diese Woche vor Ort gehen und mal die Lage peilen- wenn gewünscht.
> 
> Gruss Waldfee


 
Ne, lass mal. Das ist weder zeitkritisch noch relevant für den Rennausgang. Wenn du mal drüberfährst, dann kannst ja Bescheid geben.

Kann ich verstehen, dass du die Strecke nicht so oft fährst. Fahrtechnisch ist die ja nicht so der Brüller und ohne die anfeuernden Omas dürfte das recht fad sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_waldfee_28 (29. Mai 2012)

martinos schrieb:


> Ne, lass mal. Das ist weder zeitkritisch noch relevant für den Rennausgang. Wenn du mal drüberfährst, dann kannst ja Bescheid geben.
> 
> Kann ich verstehen, dass du die Strecke nicht so oft fährst. Fahrtechnisch ist die ja nicht so der Brüller und ohne die anfeuernden Omas dürfte das recht fad sein.



Ok, werd mal schauen, dass ich die nächsten 2 Wochen Rückmeldung geben kann 

Gruss Waldfee


----------



## Boelat (29. Mai 2012)

martinos schrieb:


> Moin Waldfee, bist du dieses Jahr schon das letztjährige neu gebaute Stück vor der Skihütte gefahren? Ist die Stelle zwischenzeitlich eingefahren oder ist das immer noch so ein Matschloch wie letztes Jahr?



Also bin letzte Woche das "neue" Teilstück gefahren. Mittlerweile ist das Stück gut zu fahren. Bei mir war alles schön trocken und man ist problemlos durchgekommen.


----------



## boulder2002 (31. Mai 2012)

Ich war überrascht, wie locker das zu fahren ist. Am Renntag letztes Jahr bin ich drübergeeiert. Liegt es nur an tubeless oder sind so viele das Stück gefahren, dass sich eine feste Spur gebildet hat ?


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (31. Mai 2012)

boulder2002 schrieb:


> Ich war überrascht, wie locker das zu fahren ist. Am Renntag letztes Jahr bin ich drübergeeiert. Liegt es nur an tubeless oder sind so viele das Stück gefahren, dass sich eine feste Spur gebildet hat ?



Das haben die ja letztes Jahr 4 Wochen vorm Marathon durchn Wald gefräst und aufgeschottert. Da gabs kein trail und garnix, das war einfach ne Fräspiste durchn Wald und am Ende mit 5 cm Steinern aufgeschottert... und dann hats noch dazu nur gepisst die Wochen davor. Was meinst wie es da im Mittelfeld aussah? Wie im Wildschweingehege...


----------



## Boelat (2. Juni 2012)

Vor allem konntest ab dem Mittelfeld nicht mal mehr durchfahren weil die meisten Angst hatten und gelaufen sind. Dadurch hat es an der Stelle einen "Stau" vom Anfang bis zum Ende gegeben.


----------



## Alb-Rider (2. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

weiß einer von euch ob es dieses Jahr wieder eine Streckenänderung gibt und wenn ja wo?

Wie sieht es denn mit der Zeitnahme aus, bekommen alle Hobbyfahrer aus dem A-Block wieder eine Blockzeit oder eine individuelle?

Gruß


----------



## Hot Chili Hubbe (21. Juni 2012)

Ich kann wegen kürzlich aufgetretenen gesundheitlichen Schwierigkeiten meinen Startplatz in Albstadt nicht wahrnehmen und gebe ihn ab falls bei Dir Bedarf besteht.


----------



## bikeit (22. Juni 2012)

Hi, ist der Startplatz noch zu haben? Hätte Intersse.


----------



## Hot Chili Hubbe (22. Juni 2012)

Hallo ,

der Startplatz ist leider schon weg.

Hot Chili Hubbe
www.team-alb-traum.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alb-Rider (24. Juni 2012)

also jetzt leg mal einer bitte die Karten auf den Tisch....was ist dran an dass die Strecke nach der 1. Verpflegungsstation geändert wird?
Das hat sich ja schon bis an den Bodensee herumgesprochen.

Startplatz im A-Block = Blockzeit? Oder individuelle Zeit?

Gruß


----------



## LochenFuchs (24. Juni 2012)

Zeitungsbericht vom 23.06.2012

http://www.zak.de/artikel/129507/Albstadt-Ebingen-3000-Radler-pilgern-nach-Albstadt


----------



## Haferstroh (24. Juni 2012)

LochenFuchs schrieb:


> Zeitungsbericht vom 23.06.2012
> 
> http://www.zak.de/artikel/129507/Albstadt-Ebingen-3000-Radler-pilgern-nach-Albstadt



"So wird, laut Streckenchef Gerhard Renz, der Kurs rund um Albstadt identisch zum Vorjahr sein."

Damit ist die Sache klar...


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (24. Juni 2012)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> "So wird, laut Streckenchef Gerhard Renz, der Kurs rund um Albstadt identisch zum Vorjahr sein."
> 
> Damit ist die Sache klar...



Von mir gibts dann demnächst Pics zum Zustand des "neuen Teils 2011". So richtig prickelnd ist das leider immer noch nicht. Die Abfahrt an sich hat wirklich brutale Schlaglöcher bekommen. Bei Regen wird das "very technisch".


----------



## Reddi (24. Juni 2012)

Macht euch doch wegen den paar Metern keinen Kopp... das ist schließlich ein Mountainbikerennen, kann doch nicht nur auf Feldwegen verlaufen


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (24. Juni 2012)

redlion007 schrieb:


> Macht euch doch wegen den paar Metern keinen Kopp... das ist schließlich ein Mountainbikerennen, kann doch nicht nur auf Feldwegen verlaufen



Es geht um Sekunden  Ich werd nochmal Weltmeister, alles eine Frage der Vorbereitung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NightRacer (24. Juni 2012)

Naja, ich weiss ned...
aber als werdender Weltmeister bei so einem Streckenabschnitt von "very technisch" zu reden?

greetz

MichL


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (24. Juni 2012)

NightRacer schrieb:


> Naja, ich weiss ned...
> aber als werdender Weltmeister bei so einem Streckenabschnitt von "very technisch" zu reden?
> 
> greetz
> ...



Spass... da ich eh um die Ecke wohn ist es egal. Und für die von weiter Weg einfach eine Möglichkeit sich zu informieren.


----------



## martinos (25. Juni 2012)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Spass... da ich eh um die Ecke wohn ist es egal. Und für die von weiter Weg einfach eine Möglichkeit sich zu informieren.


 
weiter so, Waldfee. Wir wollen den Schlamm sehen


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (25. Juni 2012)

martinos schrieb:


> weiter so, Waldfee. Wir wollen den Schlamm sehen



Ich glaub Dein Frosch aufm Lenker fühlt sich erst ab 70 cm Wattiefe wohl. Dafür wirds noch nicht reichen


----------



## martinos (25. Juni 2012)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Ich glaub Dein Frosch aufm Lenker fühlt sich erst ab 70 cm Wattiefe wohl. Dafür wirds noch nicht reichen


 
der freut sich schon, wenn er ordentlich durchgeschüttelt wird. Ist ein etwas andersartiges Amphibienexemplar


----------



## boulder2002 (25. Juni 2012)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Ich glaub Dein Frosch aufm Lenker fühlt sich erst ab 70 cm Wattiefe wohl. Dafür wirds noch nicht reichen



In dem Waldstück zwischen Zitterhof und Schnabel dürften wir schon nahe an die 70 cm rankommen. 

Bin gestern allerdings bei der CTF wie ausgeschildert die asphaltierte Abfahrt runter, da die Wanderer gerne Sonntags den Schnabel zu Fuss erkunden.


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (25. Juni 2012)

boulder2002 schrieb:


> In dem Waldstück zwischen Zitterhof und Schnabel dürften wir schon nahe an die 70 cm rankommen.
> 
> Bin gestern allerdings bei der CTF wie ausgeschildert die asphaltierte Abfahrt runter, da die Wanderer gerne Sonntags den Schnabel zu Fuss erkunden.



Jo war schön, bin gleich die 104 km gefahren (Gruppenzwang). Tatsächlich Sonnenbrand bekommen


----------



## Reicherttobi (25. Juni 2012)

Hallo ich bin auch am sonntag den ctf mitgefahren, die runde c, da ich später noch weiter gefahren bin. Ich bin 15 Jahre alt und dieses Jahr über 2200 km gefahren, wollte auch dem albstadt marathon fahren, da ich 96 Jahrgang bin darf ich noch nicht naja dieses jahr steht der transalp auf dem plan. Meine frage nun ist, wie viel kilometer ihr dieses jahr schon gefahren seit? Da ich eine "Richtschnur" brauche


----------



## Deleted 169926 (25. Juni 2012)

~~ 7520


----------



## Reddi (25. Juni 2012)

in dem jahr in dem ich 16 geworden bin hatte ich 8.600... das war 2009. Jetzt habe ich bisher auch etwas über 2000, hab aber meine Excel-Tabelle lange vernachlässigt. 
Letztes jahr um die Zeit hatte ich zu Pfingsten 4000 (nur MTB!), aber dann haben die Auswirkungen des Übertrainings erstmal ne lange Pause und danach mehr als die Hälfte der wöchentlichen Kilometer gefordert (Siehe Signatur...) Sprich: Man kanns auch übertreiben, auch wenn mans nicht merkt. Wenn man jung ist, macht der Körper so einiges mit bevor er sich meldet. Und dann ists meistens zu spät...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reicherttobi (25. Juni 2012)

oke, dankeschön ich habe ab mitte märz erst angefangen wieder zu trainieren. Aber schon über 7000 puhhh des ist hart


----------



## Deleted 169926 (25. Juni 2012)

ich fahre aber auch jeden Tag mit dem Rad auf Arbeit ( immer mit dem Fully ich, habe ja nur ein Rad) das sind 40km pro Tag. Bei schlechten Wette aber immer mit dem Auto. Winter wird auch so weit wie möglich durchgefahren. Sonst geht die Konti ja total flöten.


----------



## boulder2002 (26. Juni 2012)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Jo war schön, bin gleich die 104 km gefahren (Gruppenzwang). Tatsächlich Sonnenbrand bekommen



Ich bin nach knapp 70 km ausgestiegen, als man auf die Strasse Lautlingen-Meßstetten kam. War's danach noch interessant und hast du das vielleicht mit dem Garmin aufgezeichnet ?


----------



## Reicherttobi (26. Juni 2012)

Ich wohne 15 meter von der schule entfernt und ja.... Da lohnt es sich nicht mitm Bike zu komme


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (26. Juni 2012)

boulder2002 schrieb:


> Ich bin nach knapp 70 km ausgestiegen, als man auf die Strasse Lautlingen-Meßstetten kam. War's danach noch interessant und hast du das vielleicht mit dem Garmin aufgezeichnet ?



Jop hab den Track. Mein Endomondo ist zwar bei km 75 ausgesteigen, aber mein Mitfahrer hatte sein Garmin laufen. Schickst mir per PN Deine Mail zu.


----------



## bikeit (26. Juni 2012)

Hab einen Startplatz gefunden, danke.


----------



## torisch (27. Juni 2012)

Hallo,fährt jemand das kommende We die Strecke ab?Kenne die Strecke noch nicht und würde sie gerne mal abfahren. Bitte PN an mich, danke!


----------



## pug304 (27. Juni 2012)

am Sonntag morgen, allerdings flottes Tempo. Zielzeit 4:20-4:25


----------



## boulder2002 (28. Juni 2012)

pug304 schrieb:


> am Sonntag morgen, allerdings flottes Tempo. Zielzeit 4:20-4:25



Hi Bodo,

falls du einen Bremser brauchst, würde ich evtl. dazu überreden lassen, mitzufahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pug304 (28. Juni 2012)

Peter, DU darfst uns Windschatten spenden  Abfahrt ab Tailfingen hinter'm Schlitzohr oder da in der Nähe


----------



## gsvetan (28. Juni 2012)

pug304 schrieb:


> am Sonntag morgen, allerdings flottes Tempo. Zielzeit 4:20-4:25



........die 86 km oder nur die 64 ausgeschriebenen?

Gruß Sven


----------



## boulder2002 (28. Juni 2012)

gsvetan schrieb:


> ........die 86 km oder nur die 64 ausgeschriebenen?
> 
> Gruß Sven



die Marathonstrecke, d.h. die 86 km. Falls das jetzt nicht als Witz gemeint war.

@Bodo : Start wann ??
Der Windschatten, den ich zur Zeit spende, kann sich sehen lassen.


----------



## pug304 (28. Juni 2012)

die 86km stehen an, sonst nix  evtl. brechen wir aber vorher ab.
, zB Sportplatz Lerchenfeld dann runter nach Truchtelfingen runter

bislang steht 10:30 im Raum, will meinen Bekannten aber auf 10:00 bringen. Muss abends pünktlich daheim sein.


----------



## pug304 (29. Juni 2012)

Startzeit nun 10:00 Tailfingen Teckweg, ca. 10:10 Schlitzohr. Keine offizielle Veranstaltung. Jeder fährt auf eigenes Risiko. Wer nicht schritthält muss selbst den Weg finden  Ohne Helmfahrer fahren sowieso alleine!


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (30. Juni 2012)

Viel Spass! Falls ihr was braucht oder bei Notfällen PM. Bin bis ca. 13.30 Uhr am aufräumen und in der Nähe vom PC und E-Mail. Fahrrad Abholung bei groben Defekten jederzeit möglich. Schlitzohr ist Luftlinie 500m 

Reifen, Schläuche und das ganze Klump hab ich auch griffbereit.

Gruss Waldfee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boulder2002 (1. Juli 2012)

Nachdem nun 12 Stunden lang ein Gewitter nach dem anderen, z.T. mit Hagel und Sturm über Albstadt gezogen ist, kommt auch endlich mal die Sonne raus.
Das heisst noch lange nicht, dass es auch ideales Bikewetter ist. Die Strecke wird teilweise unter Wasser stehen und der Rest wird zur Schlammschlacht. 

Da bin ich froh, dass ich gestern kurz mit dem Bike nach Ulm gefahren bin. Auf der Rückfahrt gegen 19.30 bei 32 Grad losgefahren und in Albstadt bei 18 Grad angekommen. Vom Süssen Grund runter in die Stadt lagen überall Äste auf der Strasse.


----------



## pug304 (1. Juli 2012)

@boulder: das heisst Du kommst nicht?


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (1. Juli 2012)

Es pisst wie sau, ich würd das sein lassen. Sieht echt kacke aus :/


----------



## boulder2002 (1. Juli 2012)

pug304 schrieb:


> @boulder: das heisst Du kommst nicht?



hatte vergessen, zu schreiben, dass ich die nächste Viertelstunde abwarten wollte und dann mit dem Auto kurz hoch nach Tailfingen
nachdem sich von Balingen her die nächste Schlechtwetterfront angekündigt hat, bin ich froh, dass ich gezögert habe. hier regnet es wieder so stark, dass auch keine Regenklamotten mehr helfen


----------



## pug304 (1. Juli 2012)

Regen sonne wolken regen wolken usw usf


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (1. Juli 2012)

25 Liter ca. seit heute morgen 8 Uhr.........


----------



## pug304 (1. Juli 2012)

Nach Weltuntergangsstimmung scheint wieder die Sonne


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (1. Juli 2012)

pug304 schrieb:


> Nach Weltuntergangsstimmung scheint wieder die Sonne



Wenns so bleibt werd ich auch ein Stückl der Strecke abfahren. Aber keine 86 km...


----------



## bikeit (1. Juli 2012)

Hallo, weiß irgendwer wie man einen Startplatz ummeldet? Geht das überhaupt in Albstadt?


----------



## slatanic (1. Juli 2012)

einfach mit dem Veranstalter Kontakt aufnehmen per email

Alle Daten angeben

Name
Geb. Datum
Verein

die letzten zwei Jahre nicht mal was für ummelden bezahlt,,,,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeit (1. Juli 2012)

Super danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## SCF3000 (2. Juli 2012)

bikeit schrieb:


> Hallo, suche einen Startplatz für Albstadt. Vielleicht hat ja irgendwer keine Lust oder Zeit!


 
Hallo, suchst Du immer noch einen Startplatz? Ich gebe meinen aus gesundheitlichen Gründen ab, habe eine Schleimbeutelentzündung am Knie und konnte nicht genügend fahren. Melde Dich unter 01713847419 falls Du noch Interesse hast.
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## pug304 (2. Juli 2012)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Wenns so bleibt werd ich auch ein Stückl der Strecke abfahren. Aber keine 86 km...



Wir sind am 1400 in einem Regenloch dann doch los. Strecke war ohen Problem fahrbar - also bzgl Ästen und Bäumen. Das ganza Ausmass des Sturmes habe ich dann erst gesehen als wieder heim nach Ulm bin. Üble Sache ... umgestürzte  Bäume, Strommasten, weggeflogene/eingestürzte Zelte.

Einen weiteren verrückten MTBler haben wir am Zollersteighof gesehen. Bis zur Schanze sind wir gefahren, dann auf der Strasse zurück nach Tailfingen. Regen ab Grillplatz Onstmettingen/Hausen 

http://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/195028606

Waren dann doch über 1.5h und 34km.





@der_Waldfee: da sind wir vom Teckweg kommend zum Schlitzohr an Deiner Haustür vorbei gefahren?


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (2. Juli 2012)

Hätte auch noch einen Startplatz abzugeben. Bei Interesse -> PN 

EDIT: Meiner ist nun weg....


----------



## Loeti (4. Juli 2012)

Habe auch noch einen Startplatz abzugeben. Bei Interesse PN.


----------



## Muffley (4. Juli 2012)

ich hab' auch einen Startplatz abzugeben, bei Interesse bitte PM


----------



## Hottahegel (6. Juli 2012)

Ab wann gibt es die Info über die Startblockeinteilung ?


----------



## LochenFuchs (6. Juli 2012)

Das würde mich auch brennend interessieren !!


----------



## pug304 (6. Juli 2012)

Hottahegel schrieb:


> Ab wann gibt es die Info über die Startblockeinteilung ?



meistens ein paar Tage vorher, winfach regelmässig schauen. Wenn Du Bekannte in Albstadt hast häng Dich an die. Die lokale Presse verteilt die kompletten Listen mit dem lokalen Käseblatt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boulder2002 (7. Juli 2012)

wenn man das Käseblatt nicht hat, kann man auch ab und zu auf die Datasport-Seite gehen und nachschauen

fährt irgendjemand am WE die Strecke ab ? wir haben nach Regen in der Nacht nun einen Mix aus tiefhängenden Wolken und kleinen blauen Fleckchen, außerdem hat das Termometer am Pkw winterliche 14 Grad angezeigt


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (7. Juli 2012)

Moin, ich fahr eventuell. Morgen wäre auch noch ne Rennrad RTF- bin mir noch unsicher. Im neuen Streckenteil in Onstmettingen siehts aus wie im Wildschweingehege, viel schlimmer als letztes Jahr. Das ist ein richtig unnötiges gefährliches Stück geworden für einen Breitensport Marathon wie Albstadt. In den hinteren Blöcken gibt das eine große Sauerei hin, wenns so bleibt.


----------



## boulder2002 (7. Juli 2012)

eigentlich wollte ich um diese Zeit schon unterwegs sein, frage mich aber, ob ich heute nicht besser auf die Strasse ausweiche und morgen dann auf die Marathonstrecke gehe

Tendenz war ursprünglich heute aufs Mountainbike zu sitzen


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (7. Juli 2012)

Ich geh Rennrad fahren, hat wieder geschüttet wie dumm und es scheint  so langsam die Sonne rauszukommen


----------



## boulder2002 (7. Juli 2012)

Ich fahr den Marathon wohl ab, umfahre den Skilift auf der alten Strecke und evtl. noch irgendein Schlammloch, zB. zwischen Buegfelden und Margrethausen. Mal sehen.


----------



## NightRacer (7. Juli 2012)

moin,
ich werd die Strecke heut abfahren.
Bin  aber wohl erst um ca.13.00h oben.
Start am Parkplatz vor der Schule.
Zielzeit: rund 4:00h


mfg

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (7. Juli 2012)

NightRacer schrieb:


> Zielzeit: rund 4:00h


Die hab ich in 2 Wochen - wenns gut läuft


----------



## NightRacer (7. Juli 2012)

Also ich steh jetzt grade im Mäc und trink noch ne Latte dann gehts los 

MichL


----------



## NightRacer (7. Juli 2012)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Die hab ich in 2 Wochen - wenns gut läuft



...das mit den 4h haette ich ned schreiben sollen.
So will keiner mit mir fahren ;-)

MichL


----------



## boulder2002 (7. Juli 2012)

zurück vom kleinen Ausflug
bin nach der Wiesenabfahrt in Lautlingen gestartet und hab mich den Rickweg hoch angestellt, als wenn ich zum ersten Mal auf dem Rad sitzen würde
insgesamt etwas feuchter Untergrund; zwischen Fuchsfarm und Zollersteighof muss es vorher geregnet haben, war äußerst rutschig, so dass man praktisch neben der Strecke fahren musste
bei der Stichwirtschaft hat mich dann ein Gewitter erwischt, so dass ich nach ca. 55 km abgebrochen habe
war allerdings mächtig Betrieb auf der Strecke


----------



## Deleted 169926 (7. Juli 2012)

Na klasse Ihr könnt alle die Strecke auswendig lernen und ich hier aus Dresden starte dort wie das erste Auto.....

gibt es eigentlich Videos von den anstrengenden Teilen, sowohl Bergauf wie auch Bergab, von der Strecke?  Die einen sagen das schwierige Singletrail Abschnitte dabei sind, die anderen sagen ach alles Wald und Forstwege.... bin mir da etwas unschlüssig


----------



## Haferstroh (7. Juli 2012)

boulder2002 schrieb:


> insgesamt etwas feuchter Untergrund; zwischen Fuchsfarm und Zollersteighof muss es vorher geregnet haben, war äußerst rutschig, so dass man praktisch neben der Strecke fahren musste
> bei der Stichwirtschaft hat mich dann ein Gewitter erwischt, so dass ich nach ca. 55 km abgebrochen habe



Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn es am 21.07. genauso SO sein wird 



RaveDave schrieb:


> Na klasse Ihr könnt alle die Strecke auswendig lernen und ich hier aus Dresden starte dort wie das erste Auto.....



Danke, gleichfalls!  100km Autoanfahrt zwar, aber trotzdem fahre ich die Strecke nur 1x im Jahr, nämlich am Veranstaltungstag.


----------



## boulder2002 (7. Juli 2012)

RaveDave schrieb:


> gibt es eigentlich Videos von den anstrengenden Teilen, sowohl Bergauf wie auch Bergab, von der Strecke?  Die einen sagen das schwierige Singletrail Abschnitte dabei sind, die anderen sagen ach alles Wald und Forstwege.... bin mir da etwas unschlüssig



Nach Meinung vieler ist Albstadt weder anstrengend noch schwierig.
Es geht eben dauernd rauf und wieder runter und wieder rauf ...
Und die steileren Anstiege kommen auf der zweiten Hälfte der Strecke


----------



## Deleted 169926 (7. Juli 2012)

Ich habe mir gerade das GPX Profil bei Google Earth angeguckt.

Es geht ja wirklich, ich habe mir das ganze steiler vorgestellt. Die Wege sind auch alle (von oben gesehen) relativ breit. Ich habe am Gardasee Anstiege mit 23%+  über 8km gehabt. Hier ist das steilste Stück 19% und normalerweise so 8% das sieht ja wirklich human aus. Das einzige wird halt doch die Länge der Strecke sein die dann die Spreu vom Weizen trennt. Na ja ich bin mal mordsmäßig gespannt. Arbeitskollege der schon über 45 ist, wollte net nochmal mitfahren (sonst Rennradfahrer) weil man ihn auf einer Kiesabfahrt in den Graben geschubst hat. Und auch sonst war Ihm das Fahrerfeld zu eng.

Wir werden sehen....


----------



## Matthias247 (7. Juli 2012)

RaveDave schrieb:


> Die einen sagen das schwierige Singletrail Abschnitte dabei sind, die anderen sagen ach alles Wald und Forstwege.... bin mir da etwas unschlüssig


Letztere haben Recht, bis vielleicht auf 100m die aber auch alle noch im Bereich S0-S1 einzuordnen sind. Du verpasst bei der Streckenbesichtigung nix und sie wird den anderen auch keinen nennenswerten Vorteil bringen.


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (7. Juli 2012)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Letztere haben Recht, bis vielleicht auf 100m die aber auch alle noch im Bereich S0-S1 einzuordnen sind. Du verpasst bei der Streckenbesichtigung nix und sie wird den anderen auch keinen nennenswerten Vorteil bringen.



100% Strecke kennen bringt nur was, wenn Du unter 3h 30 fahren willst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (7. Juli 2012)

boulder2002 schrieb:


> Nach Meinung vieler ist Albstadt weder anstrengend noch schwierig.



Wenn man nen 28er Schnitt fahren will, ist sie sehr wohl anstrengend


----------



## Deleted 169926 (7. Juli 2012)

Ich habe in irgend einer Zeitung was gelesen das die die unter 6h ankommen nen T-shirt bekommen. Stimmt das, bzw gibt es überhaupt irgendwas?

Mfg


----------



## boulder2002 (8. Juli 2012)

Bisher hat es immer ein Handtuch zu den Startunterlagen gegeben. 
Und wenn du dann innerhalb von 6h (manchmal waren es auch 6,5h) ins Ziel kommst, dann gibt es ein Finisher-Shirt. 
Früher ein Funktionsshirt von Gonso und letztes Jahr ein stinknormales Baumwollshirt.


----------



## boulder2002 (8. Juli 2012)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Wenn man nen 28er Schnitt fahren will, ist sie sehr wohl anstrengend



Ich hab ja nicht gesagt, dass ich die Strecke nicht anstrengend finde.
Mich macht schon mein 23er Schnitt ziemlich fertig.


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (8. Juli 2012)

Letztes Jahr gabs genauso ein Shirt aus sythetischem Material. Ich hab keins aus Baumwolle bekommen. Aber in der Tat, es gibt einfabrlich wechselndes Handtuch und ein farblich wechselndes T-Shirt.


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (8. Juli 2012)

boulder2002 schrieb:


> Ich hab ja nicht gesagt, dass ich die Strecke nicht anstrengend finde.
> Mich macht schon mein 23er Schnitt ziemlich fertig.



EIn herzliches willkommen auch an die E-Biker vom Ort


----------



## Haferstroh (8. Juli 2012)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> EIn herzliches willkommen auch an die E-Biker vom Ort





Ab 23km/h Schnitt ist so ziemlich alles E-Bike. Gut, dass mein schnellster in Albstadt 22,7 war=>kein E-Biker


----------



## boulder2002 (8. Juli 2012)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr gabs genauso ein Shirt aus sythetischem Material. Ich hab keins aus Baumwolle bekommen. Aber in der Tat, es gibt einfabrlich wechselndes Handtuch und ein farblich wechselndes T-Shirt.



Nein, letztes Jahr gab es zumindest für mich ein schwarzes Baumwoll-T-Shirt.
Was genau hast du bekommen ?


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (8. Juli 2012)

boulder2002 schrieb:


> Nein, letztes Jahr gab es zumindest für mich ein schwarzes Baumwoll-T-Shirt.
> Was genau hast du bekommen ?



Hmmm ein orangenes Sythetik Shirt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boulder2002 (8. Juli 2012)

du meinst, die Elite hat schwarz bekommen und das Fussvolk orange 

orange war 2005 und 2010

kurzmal ein paar Eindrücke zur Strecke, nachdem ich heute den Rest ab Schanze Onstmettingen gefahren bin :

trotz des Regens heute morgen (ca. 1h) ist die Strecke insgesamt in gutem Zustand
Abfahrt ins Kohldölle : wenn man weiss, dass nasse Steine rutschig sein können und sich darauf einstellt, hat man wenig Probleme
Abfahrt nach der Fuchsfarm : rutschig wie Sau, definitiv nicht mein Fall, bin möglichst rechts und links im Gras gefahren, wenn vorhanden
Skilift : weiträumig umfahren
Schanze : bin gewohnt im Wiegetritt hoch zu wuchten, nur 2x Hinterrad durchgedreht
Anstieg nach Friedhof Onstmettingen : mit feinem Schotter aufgefüllt, schön plattgewalzt, asphaltfeeling, keine Längsrinnen mehr
Anstieg zum Zitterhof : natürlich schmierig, rutschig, mit meinen beschlauchten X-King im letzten Jahr ziemlich schwierig, jetzt tubeless problemlos
Waldstück danach : mehr als schmierig, im Normalfall wird im Rennen ein Spur trockengefahren sein, bin teilweise Parallelweg rechts im Wald gefahren
Schnabel : für jemand, der noch schlechter abfährt als ich (sogar davon gibt es ein paar) tricky, ansonsten eben aufpassen, dann läuft's
Anstieg Burgfelden : gewohnt asphaltiert und trocken, oben, wo es steil wird und man eigentlich nur aufs Vorderrad schaut, hat ein Vollhonk eine Flasche auf den Boden geworfen, Splitter über die ganze Breite, war nicht fähig drüber zu springen
Abfahrt von Burgfelden : links ausgewaschen, rechts im Normalzustand
Schlammtümpel unten : umfahren
kleine Rampe mit Abfahrt auf Waldboden Richtung Laufen : schmotzig, aber gut fahrbar
Ochsensteige (?) Margrethausen, wo es von Asphalt auf Schotter geht : feiner Schotter drauf, plattgewalzt, keine Diagonalrinnen mehr
Rickweg : entweder schwierig zu fahren oder ich zu blöd

Also selbst in nassen Zustand alles im grünen Bereich
gefahren auf Speci-Reifen VR: The Captain HR : Fast Trak beide 2.0 tubeless mit ca. 1200km drauf, würde ich auch fürs Rennen nicht wechseln


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (8. Juli 2012)

Hmmm, grad geschaut. Das orangene war echt von 2010. Öhmmm, was hab ich denn letztes Jahr bekommen?? Egal. Sind heute 85 km durchgefräst, Fahrrad sieht aus wie ein Panzer nachm Mannöver. Bin X-King vorne und Race King hinten gefahren- Race King kann fast alles, war aber grenzwertig. Sind um 9 los in strömendem Regen


----------



## boulder2002 (8. Juli 2012)

Ich sag doch, letztes Jahr gab es ein schwarzes T-Shirt.

Ich bin ca. um 14.00 los. Ging zwar ein ordentlicher Wind, ansonsten aber ok.


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (8. Juli 2012)

boulder2002 schrieb:


> Ich sag doch, letztes Jahr gab es ein schwarzes T-Shirt.
> 
> Ich bin ca. um 14.00 los. Ging zwar ein ordentlicher Wind, ansonsten aber ok.



Naja, dann hat das Teil keinen bleibenden Eindruck hinterlassen und verstaubt irgendwo im Schrank. Oder schlimmer meine Freundin hats schon ausgemistet


----------



## jojo456 (8. Juli 2012)

Wie sehen denn die Verpflegungsstationen aus? Kann man dort Flaschen nachfüllen und was gibts es dort zum futtern zwischendurch?


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (8. Juli 2012)

jojo456 schrieb:


> Wie sehen denn die Verpflegungsstationen aus? Kann man dort Flaschen nachfüllen und was gibts es dort zum futtern zwischendurch?



Klar! Riegel auf Molkebasis, Bananen, Zopf, Wasser, Schorle usw. Gel gibts in Albstadt keine, dafür ist der Preis klein geblieben seit Jahren. An der letzten Station gibts Cola 

Es sind ausreichend Stationen und die Verpflegung ist top.

Es werden auch Flaschen gehalten, die man dann wieder wegwerfen
kann, wenn man "durchfahren" will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo456 (8. Juli 2012)

Ok  Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Wird mein erstes Rennen sein


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (8. Juli 2012)

jojo456 schrieb:


> Ok  Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Wird mein erstes Rennen sein



Einfach die ersten 20 km locker fahren und nicht übertreiben. Albstadt wird hinten raus "dreckig". Du wirst einen Heidenspass haben, dass sag ich Dir  An Steigungen als Anfänger rechts halten wenn möglich und wenn man schiebt, dann bitte so, dass die anderen die fahren wollen auch können


----------



## jojo456 (8. Juli 2012)

Meine Zielzeit wünsche ich mir auf 4,5h  Da ist (falls trocken) schieben warscheinlich nicht drin, oder? 
Hab dieses Jahr schon 4500km zusammen  Bin optimistisch!


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (8. Juli 2012)

jojo456 schrieb:


> Meine Zielzeit wünsche ich mir auf 4,5h  Da ist (falls trocken) schieben warscheinlich nicht drin, oder?
> Hab dieses Jahr schon 4500km zusammen  Bin optimistisch!



Mit 4500 km fährste 4h 30 mit verbunden Augen und Vesperpause an jeder Station. Bissl schieben kannste da auch noch


----------



## s.gsl (9. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

habe einen Startplatz für den ABM 2012 abzugeben. Bin leider im Urlaub. 
Benötigt den jemand? 
PM oder 0176 - 30 466 347

TICKET IST VERGEBEN !     Danke für euer Interesse!


----------



## Haferstroh (10. Juli 2012)

In spätestens einer Woche wird dieser Thread wieder von einem Thema bestimmt werden: Unserem "tollen" Sommerwetter 2012


----------



## Boelat (12. Juli 2012)

so die Startnummern sind verteilt. Hat jemand ne Ahnung wie die Startblockeinteilung dieses Jahr ist? Diesmal gehen die Startnummern bis in die 8000 hoch.


----------



## boulder2002 (12. Juli 2012)

ich denk mal, alle mit 3stelligen Nummern im ersten Block
und dann pro tausender ein Block, also von Block 2 - 8


----------



## martinos (12. Juli 2012)

Boelat schrieb:


> so die Startnummern sind verteilt. Hat jemand ne Ahnung wie die Startblockeinteilung dieses Jahr ist? Diesmal gehen die Startnummern bis in die 8000 hoch.


 
wenn ich die Verteilung so anschaue, dann vermute ich einfach mal, dass jeder 1.000er-Block ein Startblock ist - also 1-999 = Startblock A, 1000-1999 Startblock B, ...

Steht bestimmt in Kürze bei den News drin


----------



## Haferstroh (12. Juli 2012)

Zweistellige Nummer....herrlich 

Jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter passen und die Endzeit auch, dann bin ich zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinos (12. Juli 2012)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Zweistellige Nummer....herrlich
> 
> Jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter passen und die Endzeit auch, dann bin ich zufrieden


 
gibs zu: was war deine Bestzeit in Albstadt? Oder hast du das Orgateam bestochen?


----------



## scooter_werner (12. Juli 2012)

Ha, meine ist im niedrigen 3-stelligen Bereich 

@Frank: falls Du mitliest, Deine ist in den 8 Tausendern  - wir werden uns wohl nicht auf der Strecke treffen


----------



## Haferstroh (12. Juli 2012)

martinos schrieb:


> gibs zu: was war deine Bestzeit in Albstadt? Oder hast du das Orgateam bestochen?



Lief alles ohne Bestechung und Vitamin B!  Bestzeit wird nicht verraten, auf jeden Fall aber klar unter vier Stunden.

Wenn ich aber einen rabenschwarzen Tag haben sollte, sehe ich allerdings mit der Startnummer nur noch lächerlich aus wenn mir Leute aus dem hohen Tausenderbereich mir um die Ohren fahren


----------



## martinos (12. Juli 2012)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Wenn ich aber einen rabenschwarzen Tag haben sollte, sehe ich allerdings mit der Startnummer nur noch lächerlich aus wenn mir Leute aus dem hohen Tausenderbereich mir um die Ohren fahren


 
Falls dich so ein Sepp mit Frosch am Lenker überholen sollte, dann wirds bedenklich


----------



## szwitti (12. Juli 2012)

die letzten jahre war die strecke ab 1 woche vor dem rennen ausgeschildert. wird das in diesem jahr wieder so sein ?


----------



## pug304 (12. Juli 2012)

scooter_werner schrieb:


> Ha, meine ist im niedrigen 3-stelligen Bereich
> 
> @Frank: falls Du mitliest, Deine ist in den 8 Tausendern  - wir werden uns wohl nicht auf der Strecke treffen



Intel 8088: ist alt und nicht besonders schnell. ein 80486er hätte es schon sein können


----------



## scooter_werner (13. Juli 2012)

pug304 schrieb:


> Intel 8088: ist alt und nicht besonders schnell. ein 80486er hätte es schon sein können



 (mein erster war ein 80286 mit 40MB HDD und 256kb RAM)

@all: kleine "Nebenchallenge": besser plaziert sein, als die Startnummer  - könnte bei mir gerade so klappen, für Haferstroh wird's hart


----------



## martinos (13. Juli 2012)

scooter_werner schrieb:


> @all: kleine "Nebenchallenge": besser plaziert sein, als die Startnummer  - könnte bei mir gerade so klappen, für Haferstroh wird's hart


 
da bin ich guter Dinge bei mir! Was gibts wenn man die Nebenchallenge gewinnt?


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (13. Juli 2012)

szwitti schrieb:


> die letzten jahre war die strecke ab 1 woche vor dem rennen ausgeschildert. wird das in diesem jahr wieder so sein ?



Ja!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (13. Juli 2012)

Dann müsste ich ca. eine 3:25 fahren


----------



## scooter_werner (13. Juli 2012)

martinos schrieb:


> da bin ich guter Dinge bei mir! Was gibts wenn man die Nebenchallenge gewinnt?



Ein Weißbier am IDRT Stand 



			
				Haferstroh schrieb:
			
		

> Dann müsste ich ca. eine 3:25 fahren



2010 reichten noch 3:30 und das ist schon drin


----------



## jojo456 (13. Juli 2012)

gibt es eigentlich ein finisher Trikot?


----------



## Boelat (13. Juli 2012)

jojo456 schrieb:


> gibt es eigentlich ein finisher Trikot?



wahrscheinlich schon, aber eigentlich ist es ja auch egal, das Teil kannste eh in die Tonne schmeißen...


----------



## Loeti (13. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

weiß jemand in welchen Abständen die Startblöcke starten. 
Block 1 um 10 Uhr ist klar aber die einzelnen Blöcke dann?

Lothar


----------



## martinos (13. Juli 2012)

aus den News von albstadtbikemarathon.de:


Start-Nummern sind gedruckt und zugeteilt!

Die Startblöcke sind aufgrund der Bestzeit der Vorjahre - oder bei einer erstmaligen Teilnahme - aufgrund der angegeben Richtzeit - eingeteilt worden. 

Dabei gilt folgende Einteilung:  

StartNr. - 1 bis 400 Block A 

(Lizenzfahrer, Top Age - 1-3. Alterklassen aus dem Vorjahr, schnellste Hobbyfahrer aus dem Vorjahr).

StartNr. ab 2000 Block B 

(Sponsorenblock) 

StartNr. ab 3000 Block C 

StartNr. ab 4000 Block D 

StartNr. ab 5000 Block E 

StartNr. ab 6000 Block F 

StartNr. ab 7000 Block G 

StartNr. ab 8000 Block H 

Wichtig: In Block A gilt die Blockzeit (Start 10.00 Uhr ), während in allen weiteren Blöcken die Nettozeit (Zeit ab überqueren der Startmatte) gewertet wird.

Jeder Teilnehmer ist selbst dafür verantwortlich, sich im richtigen Block aufzuhalten. Dabei ist es möglich, in einem hinteren Block - als den vorgesehenen - zu starten, während es absolut verboten ist (und zum Rennauschluss führt), in einem vorderen Block als vorgesehen zu starten.

Beispiel Teilnehmer XY hat die StartNr. 2300, also Block B, kann somit - ohne vorherige Ankündigung bzw. Änderung in Block C oder D oder auch G wechseln, aber nicht in Block A.

Blockänderungen aufgrund von Irrtümern, falschen Angaben oder Richtzeiten usw. sind nicht möglich - Anfragen dazu also absolut sinnlos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinos (13. Juli 2012)

Loeti schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> weiß jemand in welchen Abständen die Startblöcke starten.
> Block 1 um 10 Uhr ist klar aber die einzelnen Blöcke dann?
> ...


 
soweit ich mich entsinnen kann, sind die Startblöcke im 3 Minuten-Abstand gestartet


----------



## Matthias247 (13. Juli 2012)

Die Nebenchallenge sollte schon klappen, bei ner Startnr. > 3000 
Wahrscheinlich wieder 5 Minuten zu langsam gewesen letztes Jahr und darf dafür jetzt den ganzen Sponsorenblock wieder überholen.


----------



## jojo456 (14. Juli 2012)

Braucht man zusätzlich zu den Fressstationen noch etwas zu essen? Bin gerade am überlegen mir so Gel zu bestellen.


----------



## BLAM (14. Juli 2012)

Sucht noch jemand einen Startplatz?

Habe eine 2xxx-er Nummer im Angebot (Block B).


----------



## boulder2002 (14. Juli 2012)

jojo456 schrieb:


> Braucht man zusätzlich zu den Fressstationen noch etwas zu essen? Bin gerade am überlegen mir so Gel zu bestellen.



Das ist individuell verschieden.
Ich halte nie an den Verpflegungsstellen, hab aber 4-5 Gels im Trikot.


----------



## pug304 (14. Juli 2012)

boulder2002 schrieb:


> Das ist individuell verschieden.
> Ich halte nie an den Verpflegungsstellen, hab aber 4-5 Gels im Trikot.



mit local support -selbstredend minutiös durchgeplant- braucht man keine Verpflegungsstellen  mein Verpflegungstross entspricht fast schon dem eines Profiteams bei der TdF  eben wie bei boulder, gelle


----------



## boulder2002 (14. Juli 2012)

pug304 schrieb:


> mit local support -selbstredend minutiös durchgeplant- braucht man keine Verpflegungsstellen  mein Verpflegungstross entspricht fast schon dem eines Profiteams bei der TdF  eben wie bei boulder, gelle



Meine Frau verbraucht fast soviele Kalorien wie ich, um rechtzeitig an den 3 verabredeten Flaschenübergabepunkten zu sein.


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (14. Juli 2012)

boulder2002 schrieb:


> Meine Frau verbraucht fast soviele Kalorien wie ich, um rechtzeitig an den 3 verabredeten Flaschenübergabepunkten zu sein.



Dito


----------



## naishy (14. Juli 2012)

Startblock B, ole


----------



## andy_j (14. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Da ich das erste mal in Albstadt dabei bin, würde mich mal interessieren ob es in der Stadt auch genügend (ausgeschilderte) Parkplätze gibt. In der Ausschreibung steht nur etwas von "Parkmöglichkeit besteht im Parkhaus am Bahnhof". Glaube kaum, dass das für alle ausreichend ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_waldfee_28 (14. Juli 2012)

andy_j schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Da ich das erste mal in Albstadt dabei bin, würde mich mal interessieren ob es in der Stadt auch genügend (ausgeschilderte) Parkplätze gibt. In der Ausschreibung steht nur etwas von "Parkmöglichkeit besteht im Parkhaus am Bahnhof". Glaube kaum, dass das für alle ausreichend ist...



Ja, mehr als genug.
Ich hab Dir mal was gezeichnet und den anderen von weiter weg auch 

http://www.scribblemaps.com/#id=v2kaS0yBH8

Karte kann gezoomt werden etc, damits etwas übersichtlicher wird.

Da ich die offiziellen Parkplatzanweisungen nicht kenne, übernehme ich keine Garantie.
Am Bahnhof und in der Groz Beckert Strasse und drumrum ist immer was zu finden
in der Regel- Schulzentrum ebenso dort und nochmals eine Tiefgarage dabei.

Ansonsten im Norden am Gymnasium und beim Stadion, da hats viel "Auslaufzone"
ist halt weiters weg.

Alle Parkplätze max. 5 Min. zu Fuss in die Startaufstellung.

Gruss Waldfee

Ergänzung 1:
Campingfläche im Norden Richtung Truchtelfingen hinterm Gymnasium:
http://albstadtbikemarathon.de/index.php?id=30&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=30&tx_ttnews[backPid]=6&cHash=a2d78d2ff7

Ergänzung 2:
Parkhaus zwischen Bahnhof und Innenstadt vergessen gehabt in der Karte. ACHTUNG nicht reinfahren mit Rad aufm Dach,
sonst ist der Marathon vorbei!


----------



## andy_j (15. Juli 2012)

Die Karte ist sehr hilfreich. Danke waldfee.


----------



## boulder2002 (15. Juli 2012)

> die letzten jahre war die strecke ab 1 woche vor dem rennen ausgeschildert. wird das in diesem jahr wieder so sein ?



witzigerweise ist in Ebingen gar nichts ausgeschildert

zwischen Klarahof und Süssem Grund fehlen die Schilder, d.h. die ersten und die letzten ca. 3 km


----------



## boulder2002 (15. Juli 2012)

Ach ja, aufm Ochsaberg siehts aus, als wär ma mitm Kehrwisch durch.

Und die kurze Rampe zum Skilift ist mittlerweile nach dem Regen wieder unfahrbar für die meisten. Über die ganze Breite sehr tiefer Schlamm. Wie Waldfee schonmal sagte : wie im Wildschweingehege.


----------



## Kladi (15. Juli 2012)

boulder2002 schrieb:


> witzigerweise ist in Ebingen gar nichts ausgeschildert
> 
> zwischen Klarahof und Süssem Grund fehlen die Schilder, d.h. die ersten und die letzten ca. 3 km


 

Die werden erst in dieser Woche ausgeschildert.


----------



## freebiker1972 (15. Juli 2012)

boulder2002 schrieb:


> Ach ja, aufm Ochsaberg siehts aus, als wär ma mitm Kehrwisch durch.
> 
> Und die kurze Rampe zum Skilift ist mittlerweile nach dem Regen wieder unfahrbar für die meisten. Über die ganze Breite sehr tiefer Schlamm. Wie Waldfee schonmal sagte : wie im Wildschweingehege.



Ich fand´s gestern besser zu fahren, als im Vorjahr. Liegt wohl an den Spuren, die mittlerweile drin sind.
Ein paar anspruchsvolle Stücke verträgt die Strecke schon.


----------



## Haferstroh (15. Juli 2012)

Abgesehen von Wetter, Strecke, Startblöcken und dem ganzen Krimkrams:

Wer ist Favorit für den Sieg? Der Moos ist ja wohl anscheinend nich dabei heuer. Dafür der Käß, der ja schon mal gewonnen hat und dass nicht zu undeutlich. Der Fumic ist auch mit von der Partie und ist bei seiner letzten Teilnehmer sehr weit vorne dabei gewesen.

Mein Tipp: Käß. Aber ohne Streckenrekord. Zeit ca. 2:52


----------



## NightRacer (15. Juli 2012)

...ist der A.Lakta dabei?
Waere auch n Kandidat.

michL


----------



## Loeti (16. Juli 2012)

NightRacer schrieb:


> ...ist der A.Lakta dabei?
> Waere auch n Kandidat.
> 
> michL



Wohl nicht - der fährt gerade die Trans Alp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (16. Juli 2012)

Loeti schrieb:


> Wohl nicht - der fährt gerade die Trans Alp.



....und momentan im Leadertrikot derselbigen.


----------



## naishy (16. Juli 2012)

Bart Brentjens 2:51


----------



## Haferstroh (17. Juli 2012)

naishy schrieb:


> Bart Brentjens 2:51



Der fährt doch schon Masters 5


----------



## martinos (17. Juli 2012)

na super, jetzt ist es endlich mal ein paar Tage trocken und am Freitag gehts wohl wieder los mit der Streckenwässerung, damit's auch wirklich nicht so staubig ist: http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/?station=108250&wahl=vorhersage

Das gute ist ja, dass es in Albstadt recht wenig Matschlöcher gibt im Vergleich zu anderen Marathons


----------



## Deleted 169926 (17. Juli 2012)

Tja wird schon noch spannend ob wir mit 2,1 Racing Ralph oder mit 2,5 Muddy Marry Reifen fahren können...... :-D


----------



## Breschtling (17. Juli 2012)

2.4 Furious Fred Tubeless vorne und hinten bei jedem Wetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinos (17. Juli 2012)

Breschtling schrieb:


> 2.4 Furious Fred Tubeless vorne und hinten bei jedem Wetter.


 
den mach ich mir jetzt auch drauf, der Spaß (für die nachfolgenden Fahrer) ist bestimmt immens.

Auszug aus der Produktbeschreibung:
*Furious Fred

Du willst unbedingt gewinnen? JA* Die Rennstrecke ist trocken? NEIN Das Pannenrisiko akzeptierst du? HMMPF Deine technischen Fahrkünste sind ausgezeichnet? aber logo O. K. - Du bist bereit für Furious Fred. Juhu Niemals gab es einen MTB-Reifen, der so leicht rollt. Speedoptimiertes Profil, minimaler Materialeinsatz, 127-EPI-Evo-Karkasse, PaceStar-Triple-Compound.

*Warnung!* An alle, die immer alles wollen: Furious Fred ist der schnellste MTB-Reifen, den es je gab! Na dann Aber: Er ist kein Allrounder. das Kleingedruckte: Der Grip ist begrenzt und das Pannenrisiko hoch.


----------



## Deleted 169926 (17. Juli 2012)

Na dann kipp noch 3litter Milch in den Mantel und es kann los gehen....


----------



## Haferstroh (17. Juli 2012)

Nobby Nic 2.25 liegen bereit. Maxxis Medusa für vorne auch (wenns richtig sifft). Wollen schliesslich auch gefahren werden.

Auszug Wetteronline:
_Der Tiefpunkt der nassen und kühlen Phase ist überschritten. In der zweiten Wochenhälfte wird es vor allem im Süden endlich wieder einmal sonniger und wärmer. JUHUU 
Das Kleingedruckte: Das südlich-sommerliche Intermezzo wird aber schon bis Freitag genauso schnell verflogen sein wie es zuvor gekommen war._


----------



## schleifstein (17. Juli 2012)

Wer sucht noch einen Startplatz für Albstadt ? Kann leider nicht mitfahren. 

Viele Grüße, Stephan (0174-9912965)


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (17. Juli 2012)

schleifstein schrieb:


> Wer sucht noch einen Startplatz für Albstadt ? Kann leider nicht mitfahren.
> 
> Viele Grüße, Stephan (0174-9912965)



Aufpassen ummelden ab Donnerstag zu Ende!


----------



## martinos (17. Juli 2012)

Loeti schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> weiß jemand in welchen Abständen die Startblöcke starten.
> Block 1 um 10 Uhr ist klar aber die einzelnen Blöcke dann?
> ...


 
Laut heutiger Infomail starten die Blöcke im 4-Minuten-Rhythmus


----------



## FrankDe (17. Juli 2012)

Habe auch noch einen Startplatz für Albstadt zu vergeben. Bei Interesse einfach eine PN oder email, am besten gleich mit den Anmeldedaten, damit ich schnell ummelden kann.

Grüße Frank


----------



## FLO HH (17. Juli 2012)

moin jungs und mädels
mal ne kurze frage.wie komm ich zur schanze oder diese rampe zum ende hin???würde die dinger gern mal am freitag fahren.
gruß und danke schon einmal


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (17. Juli 2012)

FLO HH schrieb:


> moin jungs und mädels
> mal ne kurze frage.wie komm ich zur schanze oder diese rampe zum ende hin???würde die dinger gern mal am freitag fahren.
> gruß und danke schon einmal



Schanze= Onstmettingen nach Ortsausgang Richtung Tanheim/Bisingen nach 400 m links Buckel hoch. Welche Rampe am Ende?


----------



## FLO HH (17. Juli 2012)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Schanze= Onstmettingen nach Ortsausgang Richtung Tanheim/Bisingen nach 400 m links Buckel hoch. Welche Rampe am Ende?


Danke...
Bitzer Steige???Gibt es so etwas???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woodies (17. Juli 2012)

FLO HH schrieb:


> Danke...
> Bitzer Steige???Gibt es so etwas???


 
Die Bitzer Steige ist der Beginn des Marathons, 2 spurige Asphaltauffahrt, ca. 150 hm problemlos, meist aber zu schnell gefahren.
ansonsten denke ich meinst du das Rick, gegen Ende, guckst du hier: zu m Rick Karte nach unten ziehen
http://www.scribblemaps.com/maps/view/5Qfd_ncAX9


----------



## naishy (17. Juli 2012)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> ....und momentan im Leadertrikot derselbigen.



Reicht noch nicht ganz.




Haferstroh schrieb:


> Der fährt doch schon Masters 5



Aber immernoch schnell.


----------



## FLO HH (17. Juli 2012)

woodies schrieb:


> Die Bitzer Steige ist der Beginn des Marathons, 2 spurige Asphaltauffahrt, ca. 150 hm problemlos, meist aber zu schnell gefahren.
> ansonsten denke ich meinst du das Rick, gegen Ende, guckst du hier: zu m Rick Karte nach unten ziehen
> http://www.scribblemaps.com/maps/view/5Qfd_ncAX9



stimmt.bitzer steige ist am anfang.mein das andere ding zum ende des marathons.....


----------



## gsvetan (17. Juli 2012)

FLO HH schrieb:


> stimmt.bitzer steige ist am anfang.mein das andere ding zum ende des marathons.....



.....meinst du das *Ziel*!

Gruß Sven


----------



## mibooo (17. Juli 2012)

Hi,

Hätte mal ne Frage an das fachkundige Publikum:
Kann mir jemand sagen wie weit es von der ersten Verpflegungsstation am Nägelehaus bis zur Burgfelder Steige und dann von der Burgfelder Steige bis Margrethausen ist und wie lang man dafür ca. braucht?
Als Hilfe, bin heute mal gefahren und hab vom Start bis zum Schlitzohr-Tailfingen +- 35min gebraucht und bei der ersten Verpfelgungsstelle waren's dann so +-1,5h. Mein Ziel sind so 4,5h. 

Bin am überlegen wo ich meine "Flaschengeber" hinstelle und ihnen dann meine ungefähren Durchfahrtszeiten nenne kann. 
Ich will nicht, dass die ne Stunde warten müssen, deshalb wäre ich für ungefähre Zeiten dankbar.


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (18. Juli 2012)

mibooo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Hätte mal ne Frage an das fachkundige Publikum:
> Kann mir jemand sagen wie weit es von der ersten Verpflegungsstation am Nägelehaus bis zur Burgfelder Steige und dann von der Burgfelder Steige bis Margrethausen ist und wie lang man dafür ca. braucht?
> ...



Stop! Es gibt inzwischen 4 Verpflegungsstellen. Die am Nägelehaus ist nicht mehr die erste, sondern wurde um ca. 2 km nach hinten verschoben und ist die zweite. Das ist seit 2011 so, nachdem 2010 bei 42 Grad viele Biker fast verdurstet sind auf den damals ersten 35 km. Die erste Verpflegungsstelle ist weiter vorne und zwar etwa da, wo Du gestartet bist beim Schlitzohr ca.

Hier kannst Du Dir mal anhand einer meiner Trainingsrunden in etwa die Zeitabstände anschauen, Zeitskala unten beachten, Zielzeit in etwa meiner Trainingszeit (gefahren bei total Piss vor 2 Wochen am Sonntag).

http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/69950289

Beachte auch hier die Verpflegungspunkte:
http://albstadtbikemarathon.de/fileadmin/user_upload/pdf/ABM_2012_Flyer_2_web.pdf

Gruss Waldfee


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (18. Juli 2012)

gsvetan schrieb:


> .....meinst du das *Ziel*!
> 
> Gruß Sven



Aufstieg Lerchenfeld von Margrethausen nach Tailfingen vor der letzten Verpflegungsstelle? 

http://www.scribblemaps.com/#id=wUuAR1Kvn9

Einfach in Margrethausen Ortsmitte starten, dann gehts nur noch nach oben. Nach der Verpflegungsstelle 4 gehts nochmal hoch und zwar auf den Ochsenberg, wo die letzten ca. 150-200 hm gesammelt werden auf die fiese Art: 

Es geht nochmal kurz runter und im Wald, dann steil hoch auf einer wirklich üblen Teerstrecke die von Wasser ausgehöhlt und durchspühlt ist und dann noch paarmal immer 50 m bissl rauf und runter und so


----------



## Alb-Rider (18. Juli 2012)

Wieso ist denn die RSG nicht mehr bei der Organisation mitdabei bzw. wer stellt denn die vielen Helfer? Wird ja wohl nicht alles vom SCO kommen.

Wie sieht es denn im Wildschweingehege aus bzw den Schlammlöchern auf der Strecke? Hier bei uns sind durch den Wind und die warmen Temperaturen die Wege schon wieder trocken und staubig. 
Ganz so schlecht sieht die Wettervorhersage ja nicht aus, wenns nur bei Schauern bleibt wärs ja nicht ganz so wild.

Gruß


----------



## Haferstroh (18. Juli 2012)

Kachelmann-Modus an:
Ich denke, die Zeichen fürs Wetter stehen doch nicht so schlecht. Die seit Wochen andauernde Tiefdruckgebiet-Autobahn wandert jetzt ganz allmählich Richtung Norden und soll D nicht mehr tangieren. Hoffe, dass dieser Prozess rechtzeitig in Gang kommt bis Samstag.
Diese Umstellung der Grosswetterlage war aber auch zeitmässig abzusehen, da sie nun seit ca. Anfang Juni anhält, das wären ca. 6 Wochen und solche grösseren Umstellungen der gesamten Wetterlage finden bekanntlicherweise immer in diesem Abstand von 6 Wochen statt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_waldfee_28 (18. Juli 2012)

Ich fahr sowieso immer Conti Raceking, egal welches Wetter ist. Ich muss da mal ehrlich sein...


----------



## boulder2002 (18. Juli 2012)

Alb-Rider schrieb:


> ... Wildschweingehege... Schlammlöcher ...?



bin heute 30 km auf der Strecke gefahren, alles relativ trocken

zum Zitterhof hoch, feucht, aber griffig
im Waldstück eine trocken gefahrene Spur (daneben ziemlich tiefer Schlamm)
Schnabel trocken

Zitterhof hoch bin ich von mehreren Bremsen ins Kreuzfeuer genommen worden, die sich hauptsächlich auf Ohren und Gesicht niederlassen wollten
Ich kann also nur Autan oder ähnliches Zeugs empfehlen

ärgerlich war : Burgfelden runter, dann rechts oberhalb des Zelt- und Grillplatzes, wo es normalerweise ganzjährig Schlammlöcher hat : ca. 100m davor sieht es schon aus, als hätte jemand einen Acker umgegraben. Da ich keine Reifenspuren gesehen habe, muss das erst vor kurzem passiert sein. Es hat keine Löcher mehr, sondern ist überall gleich tief und matschig. Na denn, viel Spass


----------



## mibooo (18. Juli 2012)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Hier kannst Du Dir mal anhand einer meiner Trainingsrunden in etwa die Zeitabstände anschauen, Zeitskala unten beachten, Zielzeit in etwa meiner Trainingszeit (gefahren bei total Piss vor 2 Wochen am Sonntag).
> 
> http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/69950289



Vielen Dank für den Link! Genau das was ich gesucht habe!
Wünsche allen einen erfolgreichen Marathon!


----------



## Boondog (19. Juli 2012)

Tach,

ich hätte noch ein Startplatz abzugeben...
Block C 3xxx Nummern.

einfach PN an mich!


----------



## herr rijöh (19. Juli 2012)

Hätte ebenfalls einen Startplatz abzugeben. Bin noch krank. 
1. Startblock (A) - 100er-Nummer.

Bei Interesse PN an mich. Gerne Weitersagen.


----------



## martinos (20. Juli 2012)

Offizielles Video zum Bike-Marathon zum Aufwärmen: http://www.albstadt.de/rathaus-und-...adt/453/Video+zum+Albstadt-LBS-Bike-Marathon/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fetzwech (20. Juli 2012)

martinos schrieb:


> Offizielles Video zum Bike-Marathon zum Aufwärmen: http://www.albstadt.de/rathaus-und-...adt/453/Video+zum+Albstadt-LBS-Bike-Marathon/


oder ohne Windows Media Player  Plugin:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=054_244BdE4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (20. Juli 2012)

Hat jemand einen Track vom ABM der unter 4h ist, zwecks Zeitanalyse? Danke!


----------



## Haferstroh (20. Juli 2012)

martinos schrieb:


> Offizielles Video zum Bike-Marathon zum Aufwärmen: http://www.albstadt.de/rathaus-und-...adt/453/Video+zum+Albstadt-LBS-Bike-Marathon/



Da könnte ich ja bald schon Gebühr verlangen, so oft wie ich da drauf bin


----------



## LochenFuchs (20. Juli 2012)

Albstadt-Ebingen : leichter Regen bei 14 Grad !!
Hoffe das wird noch!


----------



## andi4711 (20. Juli 2012)

...die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt! Warten wir mal ab, aber lt. den Vorhersagen werden wir morgen den ein oder anderen Tropfen abbekommen. Euch allen trotzdem viel Spass, Erfolg und einen sturzfreien ABM! Bis morgen in Albenstadt


----------



## boulder2002 (20. Juli 2012)

LochenFuchs schrieb:


> Albstadt-Ebingen : leichter Regen bei 14 Grad !!
> Hoffe das wird noch!



es nieselt ein wenig, sonderlich kalt ist es auch nicht
ich hab jedenfalls keine Ausrede, um nicht zum City-Sprint zu gehen


----------



## NightRacer (20. Juli 2012)

Aufzeichnung aus 2011. 3:19h sind zu unterbieten. 
einfach die Datei von PDF in GPX umbenennen.

mfg

MichL


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (20. Juli 2012)

NightRacer schrieb:


> Aufzeichnung aus 2011. 3:19h sind zu unterbieten.
> einfach die Datei von PDF in GPX umbenennen.
> 
> mfg
> ...



Danke Michl!

Meine Zielzeit sub 4, wäre optimal so was 3 h 50 - 4h 10 rum zu haben, meine Bekannten sind zu schnell, zu langsam oder zu gleich wie ich letztes Jahr


----------



## NightRacer (20. Juli 2012)

ah...ich hab ja noch das trainin von vorletzter woche wos mich so zugepisst hat.
Das waren genau 4:00h
ich lads hoch!
...das war halt sehr unrhythmisch gefahren. Erst langsam angefangen die ersten 20km,...gegen Schluss hin immer schneller


----------



## NightRacer (20. Juli 2012)

...*grml* ...zu groß die Datei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NightRacer (20. Juli 2012)

...des artet ja noch voll in arbeit aus


*bitteschön*

gutes gelingen morgen an alle!!


MichL 


PS: einfach wieder in GPX umbenennen


----------



## Sabo.g (20. Juli 2012)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie die Streckenverhaeltnisse derzeit sind? Kann man mit x-king starten oder muss man eher auf mountain-King umrüsten? Mfg Sabo


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (20. Juli 2012)

Sabo.g schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wie die Streckenverhaeltnisse derzeit sind? Kann man mit x-king starten oder muss man eher auf mountain-King umrüsten? Mfg Sabo



Geht derzeit noch. Nur Minimal Nieselregen. Ich denk so max. 1-2 Liter die letzten 2-3 Stunden.

Meine aktuellen X-King haben zum Leidwesen alle Stolleritis und verlorene Frontstollen. War klar, dass ich beim aktuellen erst wieder heute morgen
drüber gestolpert bin.... werde daher Rocket Ron 2.2 , Nobby Nic 2.1 oder RaceKing 2.2 an der Front fahren müssen, da nix anderes im Haus aktuell und ich keinen weiteren X-King kauf bevor reklamiert wieder zurück.

Danke Michl! Super Service


----------



## Reddi (20. Juli 2012)

Nobby Nic vorne und Maxxis Ignitor hinten -> damit geht so ziemlich alles und rollt ganz gut (zumindest muss ich bergab immer bremsen um anderen nich hinten rein zu rollen). 

Letztes Jahr 3:48, ohne die Strecke zu kennen... dieses Jahr nicht so gut drauf, dafür kenne ich diesmal die Strecke und weiß was mich letztes Mal kaputt gemacht hat. sub 4 sind im Fadenkreuz 

Letz fetz!


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (20. Juli 2012)

Hmmm Rocket Ron 2.2 oder Nobby Nic 2.1 hab ich noch da... hmmm. Raceking vorne wohl morgen net und X-King haben jetzt inzwischen alle Stolleritis. Hmm hmmm...


----------



## martinos (21. Juli 2012)

Jungs und Mädels, lasst Rocken!


----------



## gsvetan (21. Juli 2012)

Morgen Jungs,

was zieht ihr bei dem Wetter an?????? ......Regenjacke......kurze Hose

Gruß Sven


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (21. Juli 2012)

gsvetan schrieb:


> Morgen Jungs,
> 
> was zieht ihr bei dem Wetter an?????? ......Regenjacke......kurze Hose
> 
> Gruß Sven



Armlinge, Kurze Hose, evtl. Windweste und kleine Wind/Regenjacke im Trikot. Ich würfel noch wegen der Bereifung


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (21. Juli 2012)

Bin mal auf die Movies von Martinos gespannt  So jetzt noch auf ne Hochzeit  Hurra!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo456 (21. Juli 2012)

War richtig schlimm heute mit dem Schlamm, ging voll daneben mit meinen geplanten 4h. Bergab schieben und dann immer wieder die Gabel von Schlamm freigekratzt 
Hat aber trotzdem saumäßig Spaß gemacht 

Wer ist Martinos?^^


----------



## gsvetan (21. Juli 2012)

jojo456 schrieb:


> War richtig schlimm heute mit dem Schlamm, ging voll daneben mit meinen geplanten 4h. Bergab schieben und dann immer wieder die Gabel von Schlamm freigekratzt
> Hat aber trotzdem saumäßig Spaß gemacht
> 
> Wer ist Martinos?^^



So ging es mir auch und ich bin noch von ganz hinten gestartet weil ich keine Schätzzeit angegeben hatte...................aber das nächste mal haben wir bestimmt Sonnenschein und 20C !

Gruß Sven


----------



## KaiservonChina (22. Juli 2012)

hab meine letztjährige Zeit um 16 Minuten und 12 Sekunden verfehlt und bin richtig glücklich. War vorsichtig auf allen Abfahrten unterwegs und hab den geisteskranken nachgeschaut die mich bei 60 kmh noch mit min. 15-20 kmh mehr überholt haben  .
Dank ausgedehntem Wildschweingehege hatte ich ab km 55 kein mittleres KB mehr weil Chainsucks und die kleinsten 3 Ritzel haben auch gefehlt - Happy kurbeling...

Einen Abgang einer jungen Frau hab ich auch noch live miterleben dürfen nachdem Schlammreifen auf Asphaltabfahrt mit "halbrechts-Kurve" wenig Grip haben... Krankenwagen voraus. Gute Besserung!

Aber tolle Fans trotz diesem Wetter! Allen voran wieder die Trommlergang beim letzten Anstieg nach Margrethausen. Super! 

Bis nächstes Jahr bei 30°!


----------



## Haferstroh (22. Juli 2012)

Schlitterparty mit einer Zeit von 3:46. Recht nett wars. Wildschweingehege war brontal, aber keine Odyssee, weil es bestimmt Rennen gibt bei denen die Hälfe der Strecke so gewesen wäre. Der "Motocrossreifen" Maxxis Medusa vorne hat sich mehr als bezahlt gemacht. Die ersten 45km liefen etwas unrund, da nicht so gut in Tritt gekommen und recht viel alleine im Gegenwind, da sich keine gescheite Gruppe bilden wollte. Auch immer vor mir viele Solofahrer  An Publikum heuer ca. ein Drittel weniger als sonst, ist aber bei dem Wetter klar.

*Achtung: Herrenloser Sigma-Bikecomputer gefunden im Bereich der Parkplätze. Wer mir das Ding genau beschreiben kann und wo er es in etwa liegen gelassen hat, dem schicke ich es nach. PN an mich.*


----------



## Reddi (22. Juli 2012)

Ah, Haferstroh, im DIMB-Racing-Trikot habe ich recht lange immer einen im Blick gehabt, könntest du gewesen sein 
War mit 3:55 dann 8min langsamer als letztes Jahr, aber daran gemessen dass ich bei gutem Wetter kaum mit sub 4 gerechnet hatte, ists ne gute Sache. Zweimal absteigen müssen, einmal weil der vor mir am Berg hängen blieb und ich nicht vorbei konnte und dann als der Regenschauer kam, habe ich schlichtweg nichts mehr gesehen. Vielen Dank an die Dame am Schild "noch 20km", die ein sauberes Tuch für meine Brille hatte...

Ansonsten hat der Schlamm wenig Probleme gemacht. keine Ahnung, warum die BIKE-Bravo an meinem Bike den geringen Abstand zwischen Hinterrad und Umwerfer-Schaltzug als gefährlich bei Schlammfahrten bezeichnet hatte, war jetzt das 3. Matschrennen und nie etwas gewesen. Kleines KB hat von Zeit zu Zeit nicht wollen, aber ein Schlag mit dem Fuß gegen den Umwerferkäfig hats dann auch immer gerichtet. 
Mal sehen ob ich nächstes Jahr wieder die Zeit habe


----------



## Juuro (22. Juli 2012)

Schleifende Vorderbremse, lädiertes Kugellager hinten, schlechtere Vorbereitung und vor allem das Wetter haben ihren Teil dazu beigetragen, dass ich mit 5:17 ca. ne Stunde schlechter war als letztes Jahr. Mit Hitze komme ich klar mit Kälte nicht. Für nächste Saison muss ich mir dann mal so nen Rad Regenjäckchen zulegen. Nächstes Jahr hats dann hoffentlich wieder 35°C. :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pug304 (22. Juli 2012)

kühl, nass und schlammig - aber wie jedes Jahr cool! Super Zuschauer - die Trommler an der Lerchenfeldsteige sind unübertroffen. Was mit 3:46:xx angenehm überrascht, dachte aufgrund des Wetter und Schlamms eher an die 4:00


----------



## Deleted 169926 (22. Juli 2012)

Ich war anscheinend auch zu schlecht vorbereitet. Ich dachte aufgrund von dem Untergrund fahre ich nur mit 2Bar Luftdruck, (kannte die Strecke nicht und bin das erste mal mitgefahren) Das war aber zu wenig und zu anstrengend. Dann hatte ich weder Magnesium Tabletten genommen noch Isotonisches Wasser. So hatte ich dann ab 65Killometer mit Krämpfen zu Kämpfen und musste die letzten Berge komplett schieben. Zielzeit war somit 4,50h schade halbe Stunde habe ich somit locker verschenkt. 

Wenn jetzt die anderen Locals sagen das das aufgrund von dem Wetter und dem untergrund echt schwer war, dann fahre ich nochmal nächstes Jahr. Wenn aber alle der Meinung sind "war doch gar net so schlimm" dann war das das erste und letzte mal.

Bin ja schon Oft lange, steile und schlammige Strecken gefahren. Aber halt noch nie mit einem Zeitziel. Ansonsten war es schon sehr sehr Interessant, vor allem durch die Zuschauher hat es ein ganz besonderes Ambiente erzeugt.

VG


----------



## Reddi (22. Juli 2012)

Davon abgesehen, dass ich bei jeder Wetterlage mit 1,4 Bar vorne und 1,6 hinten fahre (mit Schlauch)...

Die Strecke verleitet arg dazu, sich am Anfang auszupumpen, und nach der Lerchenfeldsteige neigt man dazu, zu denken es sei vobei mit den Höhenmetern. Letzteres war letztes Jahr mein Fehler, dieses Jahr hats da nochmal ein Gel gegeben.

Ich glaube, jetzt kennst du das Streckenprofil, und kannst dich nächstes Jahr besser darauf einstellen. Dann ruhig zwischendurch mal ein, zwei Minuten langsam machen um sich was zwischen die Zähne zu schieben, und du wirst deutlich mehr Spaß haben. 
Wetter hatte insofern seinen Einfluss, dass Passagen seifig waren die man sonst nicht für problematisch gehalten hätte, und Windschattenfahren war auf Schotter fast nicht möglich, da hat man zu viel Dreck gefressen. Hat schon einiges ausgemacht, würde ich sagen. 

Respekt übrigens vor Pascal (stand auf der Startnummer), dessen Sattelklemme kurz nach der Bitzer Steige brach und der sich größtenteils im Wiegetritt durchkämpfte!


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Juli 2012)

dieses jahr paus der schweiz nach albstadt angereist. Rocky-Zelt aufgebaut und mit einer zeit von 4:00:?? ins ziel geradelt.

Für das erste mal und ohne kenntnisse der strecke gut aber noch ausbaufähig.

Die zuscheuer waren super drauf und hat gefallen. Schade mit dem wetter aber es ging auch so.

Mal schaun was alles ausgewechselt werden muss

Bis nächstes jahr...


----------



## martinos (22. Juli 2012)

Rad geputzt, Klamotten sind auch wieder sauber und ich muss sagen, das Rennen hat trotz des Regens und der Schlammschlacht richtig Spaß gemacht. 

Die Zuschauer waren wieder genial - leider sind meine Helmkameraaufnahmen teilweise unbrauchbar, weil die Linse trotz gelegentlichem Putzen dem Dauerbeschuß nicht immer standhalten konnte und dementsprechend manche Sequenzen fast nicht erkennbar sind. Zusammenschnitt wird noch ein bißchen dauern, aber Waldfee wird sich freuen, dass der Rutscher drauf ist 

@RaveDave: ich würde sagen, dass man aufgrund des Wetters je nach Startblock 5 bis 20 Minuten im Vergleich zu trockenen Bedingungen eingebüßt hat. Ich war in Startblock D und war 2 Minuten langsamer als letztes Jahr, obwohl ich alle Anstiege gefahren bin und ansonsten für meine Verhältnisse ein sehr gut eingeteiltes Rennen gefahren bin. Trotz der schlechteren Zielzeit bin ich  200 Ränge weiter vorne in der Gesamtergebnisliste wie letztes Jahr - ich denke das spricht für sich.

Das schwierige Windschattenfahren, das kontrollierte Fahren auf Kies bzw. in der relativ rutschigen Fahrspur und natürlich die Matschpassagen, die zumindest bei mir aufgrund des dichten Fahrer- bzw. Läuferfeldes unfahrbar waren kosteten zwangsläufig jede Menge Zeit.

Trotzdem hats richtig Spaß gemacht und ich freu mich schon auf die Fotos vom Sportograf - hoffe, dass die noch den Teilnehmern zugeordnet werden können, denn viele Startnummern sind bestimmt extrem unleserlich.

@Waldfee: wie liefs denn bei dir? Habe dich am Schluß aus dem Blickfeld verloren.


----------



## Deleted 169926 (22. Juli 2012)

danke ich denke auch, mit besseren Krafteinteilen ist das das nächste mal besser zu erreichen. Ich habe auf jeden fall viel dazugelernt. Ich hatte noch eine Karte mit Höhenprofiel eingesteckt. Leider war die unleserlich aufgeweicht, das war mist, ich wusste einfach nicht wann der letzte Anstieg vorbei ist. 

1:15 Ist das Ziel für nächstes Jahr. Ich werde es denk ich schon noch mal versuchen.

Hier wie lang dauert das in der Regel bis die Fotos online gehen??

Mfg David


----------



## Haferstroh (22. Juli 2012)

Wollte eigentlich im Ziel ne Balotelli-Pose machen um in die Sportograf-Best of zu kommen. Die zu dem Zeitpunkt angetrockente dicke Schmutzkruste hat mich allerdings am Aufrichten gehindert 

Eine Einteilung habe ich null durchgeführt. Einfach voll drauflos. Auch das geplante lockere Rollen gegen Mitte des Rennen war gestrichen, da an meinem ersten Referenzpunkt (die 90°C-Linkskurve am hohen Funkmast im Wald) der Schnitt nur 23,8 war statt wie letztes Jahr 25,2. Um im letzten Drittel nicht zuviel darauf zu verlieren, musste ich halt durchdrücken. Am langen Aufstieg mit den Asphaltserpentinen fühlte ich mich überraschend besser wie auf dem ersten Kilometer.

@redlion: Das konnte ich leider nicht gewesen sein, denn ich verfüge nicht über die IDRT-Teamklamotten. Ich war mit einem schwarzen Trikot vom Spessart-Bike-Marathon 2007 unterwegs.


----------



## martinos (22. Juli 2012)

gabs eigentlich ne Zielverpflegung? Ich hab außer dem Hefe-Stand nix gesehen


----------



## Haferstroh (22. Juli 2012)

martinos schrieb:


> gabs eigentlich ne Zielverpflegung? Ich hab außer dem Hefe-Stand nix gesehen



ca. 100m hinter diesem Hefe-Stand gabs bisschen Getränke und Bananen. Hätte man fast übersehen können, da schon fast unter der alten Bahnbrücke gewesen. Da hast du nichts verpasst, war nur sehr spärlich.


----------



## bisaim (22. Juli 2012)

Mein erstes Rennen überhaupt bin mit 5:10 recht zufrieden...
Grandiose Organisation und tolles Publikum (freiwillige Reiniger in den bewohnten Abschnitten). Zielverpflegung wäre noch gut gewesen, da gabs außer einem Weißbierwaldistand leider nichts.
Ware ne echte Schlammschlacht aber ein Riesenspann. Danke an die Veranstalter und Helfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joschi0815 (22. Juli 2012)

@martinos: ist dir mal an einem Anstieg der Frosch vom lenker gefallen?


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (23. Juli 2012)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> ca. 100m hinter diesem Hefe-Stand gabs bisschen Getränke und Bananen. Hätte man fast übersehen können, da schon fast unter der alten Bahnbrücke gewesen. Da hast du nichts verpasst, war nur sehr spärlich.



Ich sag mal so, ich fand das ziemlich spärlich. Skyder wird hier wieder Nachlese betreiben, wahrscheinlich wird dann nächstes Jahr der running Gag, dass es Kuchen statt Funktionsshirt gibt. Kann man dann ja wieder als Insider per Lautsprecher ankündigen.

Kann aber wirklich nicht sein, dass es ausser Zipfel Banane nichts gibt. Dann schreibt das in die Startunterlagen: "Im Ziel Bananen, wer Hefezopf, Kuchen oder etwas nahrhaftes erwartet möge es sich organisieren".

O.k. man kann sich auch was kaufen, ich steh aber als Fahrer eingesaut in der Schmiechastrasse und will einfach eine Kleinigkeit nachschieben und nicht irgendwo 300m weiter in eine Bude laufen. 

Dann lieber das T-Shirt oder den Badefetzen streichen, oder noch besser den offiziellen Werbefilm, der es sage und schreibe 2 Tage vor der Veranstaltung ins Netz geschafft hat. Dann doch lieber "Hefezopf sponsored by Albstadt, haut rein."


----------



## KaiservonChina (23. Juli 2012)

Volle Zustimmung. Das im Ziel war erbärmlich - mitsamt dem kohlesäurelosen Energydrink von dem ich 3 Stichproben nahm 
Das T-Shirt find ich dafür heuer ziemlich cool!


----------



## Bube (23. Juli 2012)

Geilstes Rennen i have ever had.
Mit rauscht jetzt noch das Adrenalin in den Adern. Ist noch nicht mal zur Hälfte abgebaut.
H-Startblock
Zeit 4:04
Aufzeichnung Vmax=69,4 kmh
Großes Lob an den Fahrer, welcher in der allerletzten Schotterabfahrt, kurz vor der Rechtskurve bei geschätzten 55 kmh vorne einen Plattfuß hatte und 
trotzdem aufrecht zum Stehen kam xtiefe Verbeugung machx
Wann öffnet die Anmeldung für 2013?


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (23. Juli 2012)

Bube schrieb:


> Wann öffnet die Anmeldung für 2013?



Normal am 1.1.2012 oder 1-2 Tage später, aber in der Regel direkt nach Jahreswende.


----------



## Haferstroh (23. Juli 2012)

Einmal im Jahr SCHLAMMBAD ist ein MUSS für jeden Marathonbiker. Wer noch nie eins genommen hat, ist kein Biker 

Gerade diese Bedingungen waren noch mehr Ansporn. Zusätzlich zu denen Fahrern mit bunten Nummern aus den Praktikanten-Startblöcken die mich eingeholt hatten


----------



## aka (23. Juli 2012)

Hier der Bericht vom Schwabo, online:

http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...hon.df96a466-ff34-4028-8b6a-8b2d711d05ce.html


----------



## slatanic (23. Juli 2012)

@ Werner,Frank,Bodo und Volker

wir wären en schnelles Grüppchen geworden
wenn wir im gleichen Block gewesen wären


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (23. Juli 2012)

Hier noch die Sonderseite vom örtlichen Blatt "Zollernalbkurier"
http://www.zak.de/sport/tag/lbs-bike-marathon

P.S.: Suche Finisher Shirt 2012 in XL oder L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## client (23. Juli 2012)

Ist dieser Teilnehmer der Bruder von Johannes H. ?
Hut ab, Baujahr 1912!!!!
Der hat sich gemäß Foto auch super gehalten. Die Mittel hätte ich auch gerne!

6. Schneider Stephan              1912 Deutschland               Team WFG Zollernalb              5:24.26,9   1:45.59,3  (8244) Urkunde Foto  M-Hall   1648.


----------



## boulder2002 (23. Juli 2012)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Normal am 1.1.2012später, aber in der



oder auch 1.1.2013
warst noch ein wenig durcheinander vom Rennen

weiss gar nicht, was ihr vom Schlamm, etc. schreibt
ich bin heut nachmittag/abend etliches von der Strecke abgefahren und die war trocken 

@Bodo : du kommst meiner persönlichen Bestzeit immer näher. Zeit, dass ich mal gewissenhafter trainiere


----------



## pug304 (23. Juli 2012)

boulder2002 schrieb:


> @Bodo : du kommst meiner persönlichen Bestzeit immer näher. Zeit, dass ich mal gewissenhafter trainiere



bei trockener Strecke wäre das schneller als 3:40 gewesen   Spass beiseite, als ich die Umstände morgens so betrachtete war die Devise <4:00. Die Strecke war aber besser als gedacht. Und da war noch Luft drin.  Nächstes Jahr mit gleichem Training wie dieses Jahr und -3kg auf den Rippen lass ich es nochmals krachen. Dann bitte wieder bei trocken


----------



## scooter_werner (24. Juli 2012)

slatanic schrieb:


> @ Werner,Frank,Bodo und Volker
> 
> wir wären en schnelles Grüppchen geworden
> wenn wir im gleichen Block gewesen wären



Da hast Du wohl recht. Und dabei habe ich nach dem ersten Anstieg nicht einen Teamie mehr gesehen.

Noch ein kurzes Fazit von mir:
Die Temperatur war perfekt für mich, aber das sind absolut nicht meine Streckenbedingungen, schon gar nicht seit dem Sturz auf ähnlichem Untergrund beim Bank1Saar Marathon letztes Jahr. Deshalb hab ich meine dicken Fat Albert Schlappen aufgezogen und bin trotzdem auf den Schlammabfahrten runter geeiert. 

Das mal außer Acht gelassen, lief es konditionell super. Wenn man die Siegerzeit betrachtet, war die Strecke ja ca. 10 min. langsamer als 2010. Weil mein Umwerfer mal wieder zickte, konnte ich gar nicht aufs kleine Blatt schalten und musste alle Anstiege auf dem mittleren hoch drücken, was überraschenderweise gut funktionierte. Die zwei größten Gänge waren nach der Hälfte des Rennens auch nicht mehr benutzbar, also zwangsläufig bergab schneller treten 

Ziemlich arm fand ich die Zielverpflegung und die Tatsache, dass gerade mal zwei Schläuche zum Rad abspritzen vorhanden waren. Die Zuschauer sind aber jedes Jahr wieder der Hit. Schade auch, dass das wechselhafte Wetter nicht gerade zum Zusammensitzen einlud. Aber wir sehen uns ja bestimmt wieder. 

P.S: Frank ist übrigens aus Block H gestartet und hat die ganze Strecke nur überholt


----------



## martinos (24. Juli 2012)

super, ich habs wieder in die Best-Of-Galerie geschafft: http://www.sportograf.com/bestof/1360/ , Bild 88

Der Frosch gleicht die mangelnde Kondition extrem aus


----------



## Haferstroh (24. Juli 2012)

Demnach wäre ich für die Einführung des A2-Blockes: Dem IDRT-Startblock. Ich glaube den könnten wir gut füllen.

@scooterwerner
Ich bin auch kein Abfahrtscrack wie manch andere (nicht lahm, aber nur Durchschnitt halt). Aber es gilt das Sprichwort:

_"Fehlende Fahrtechnik wird durch Wahnsinn ersetzt"_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hillninjo (24. Juli 2012)

übrigens: die Zwischenzeiten für Sprungschanze und Margretsh. findet man auf den pdf-links in den Ergebnislisten (z.B. http://services.datasport.com/2012/mtb/albstadtbikemarathon/RANG091.pdf).
Dank an Sascha


----------



## Luke.HdR (24. Juli 2012)

Es gab an der anderen Halle noch zwei weitere Schläuche zum Rad waschen - die Schlange dort war aber fast genauso lang, nachdem uns jemand hingeschickt hatte. Aber selbst 4 Schläuche sind bei den Bedingungen für ~2500 Biker etwas knapp bemessen (wie sich jeder ausrechnen kann).
Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, jemals so viel Dreck am Rad und am Körper gehabt zu haben. Das waren riesige Bollen, die sich an Gabel und Umwerfer gesammelt hatten. Echt üble Bedingungen. Schlecht zum fahren waren ja aber nur kurze Teilstücke im Wald, ansonsten war es halt nass.
Aufgehört hätte ich am liebsten, als mich so ca. 15km vor dem Ziel einer mit so einem Uralt Stadtrad (?) mit 3-Gang Nabenschaltung (so sah es zumindest aus) überholt hat. Hat den sonst noch jemand gesehen?
Hat aber trotzdem großen Spaß gemacht, vor allem nachdem wieder alles sauber war und man im Ziel in der Sonne was vespern konnte.


----------



## Deleted 169926 (24. Juli 2012)

ja den habe ich auch gesehen, ich habe 3 mal hingeguckt und mir dann gedacht neeee der pendelt bestimmt nur zwischen zwei Streckenposten....

Kranker Typ


----------



## Luke.HdR (24. Juli 2012)

War also keine Fata Morgana


----------



## client (24. Juli 2012)

Wie lang ist die Strecke bis zur Sprungschanze und bis zum Magretsh. ?


----------



## hillninjo (25. Juli 2012)

@client:


client schrieb:


> Wie lang ist die Strecke bis zur Sprungschanze und bis zum Magretsh. ?


40km bzw. 70km


----------



## client (25. Juli 2012)

hillninjo schrieb:


> @client:
> 
> 40km bzw. 70km


Danke!

Der Sieger hat 1:23 für die 40km gebraucht! Bin immer wieder begeistert, was manche MTBler so leisten. 
Dagegen sind meine knapp 2 h schon echt lahm!


----------



## Haferstroh (25. Juli 2012)

client schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Der Sieger hat 1:23 für die 40km gebraucht! Bin immer wieder begeistert, was manche MTBler so leisten.



Hut ab, aber trotzdem kommt der Käß gegen einen Kulhavy oder Hermida nicht an. Die treten halt nochmal die entscheidenden 50W mehr. Wie die sich aber im Marathon schlagen würden, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Deren Waden sind halt auf 2h CC geeicht. Mancher Weltklasse-CCler sagte mal, er würde nie mehr als 4h am Stück trainieren. Für einen Weltklasse-Marathonbiker wäre das zu wenig.


----------



## Reddi (25. Juli 2012)

Kurschat oder Lakata wären eher die Tiere, bei denen auf längerer Strecke niemand die Sonne sieht...

Mist, ich werde gerade echt fast schwach, wenn ich sehe was beim sportograf für Bilder von mir rausgesprungen sind...


----------



## gsvetan (25. Juli 2012)

Hi Leute,

gibt es die ABM-Karte von Google auch etwas detaillierter vieleicht
auch mit der möglichkeit zum Zoomen??? Sonst habe ich so meine 
Zweifel die Strecke wiederzufinden!

Gruß Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_waldfee_28 (25. Juli 2012)

gsvetan schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> gibt es die ABM-Karte von Google auch etwas detaillierter vieleicht
> auch mit der möglichkeit zum Zoomen??? Sonst habe ich so meine
> ...



2,3 Seiten weiter vorne im Thread hats das.


----------



## pug304 (25. Juli 2012)

gsvetan schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> gibt es die ABM-Karte von Google auch etwas detaillierter vieleicht
> auch mit der möglichkeit zum Zoomen??? Sonst habe ich so meine
> ...



Du findest die tracks auch auf gpsies.com


----------



## hillninjo (25. Juli 2012)

Karte 
https://maps.google.com/maps?q=http://www.scribblemaps.com/getkml.aspx%3Fid%3DLTNQksepu3%26g%3D26C536E
http://www.scribblemaps.com/maps/view/LTNQksepu3
*ohne Gewähr*


----------



## gsvetan (26. Juli 2012)

hillninjo schrieb:


> Karte
> https://maps.google.com/maps?q=http://www.scribblemaps.com/getkml.aspx?id=LTNQksepu3&g=26C536E
> http://www.scribblemaps.com/maps/view/LTNQksepu3
> *ohne Gewähr*




Danke, danke, danke ................genau sowas in der Richtung habe ich gesucht!

Gruß Sven


----------



## KaiservonChina (26. Juli 2012)

Anhand von Herrn Fumic kann man ja relativ gut einschätzen, wie ein Vergleich zwischen Schurter, Kulhavy, etc. und Käß und co. ablaufen würde. Wenn man mal so die CC-Worldcup Positionen von ihm mit der jetzigen beim ABM in Beziehung setzt... Aber sehr respektabel. Und ich hab direkt mal 20 Euro Sportograf gegeben für die Schlammbilder - richtig cool  .

Nu denn bis dann!


----------



## Deleted 169926 (27. Juli 2012)

wo bleiben die Videos??????????!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## martinos (30. Juli 2012)

RaveDave schrieb:


> wo bleiben die Videos??????????!!!!!!!!!!!!1


 
die sind noch auf der Festplatte und warten darauf, geschnitten zu werden. Jetzt, wo wir so was ähnliches wie Sommer haben hab ich wenig Lust, abends noch Stunden vor dem Computer zu verbringen. Kommt baldmöglichst ...


----------



## martinos (21. November 2012)

Mahlzeit,

hier ein Video der 2012er-Schlammschlacht: http://youtu.be/6pbQCqdq7Xo 

Für 2013 muss ich mir noch überlegen, wie ich nen Scheinwerfer und ne Poliermaschine vor die GoPro mache, damit zumindest die Kamera was sieht.

2013 ist schon in Reichweite


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (21. November 2012)

thx und thx 4 namensnennung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinos (21. November 2012)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> thx und thx 4 namensnennung


 

ich kann das Video auch nochmal überarbeiten und der interessierten Öffentlichkeit zeigen, wo du zu sehen bist


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (21. November 2012)

martinos schrieb:


> ich kann das Video auch nochmal überarbeiten und der interessierten Öffentlichkeit zeigen, wo du zu sehen bist



Öhm. Hi! Darf ich Dir ein Bier spendieren 2013?


----------



## martinos (21. November 2012)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Öhm. Hi! Darf ich Dir ein Bier spendieren 2013?


 
das nehme ich doch gerne an und vergesse dafür, wo du zu sehen bist


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (21. November 2012)

martinos schrieb:


> das nehme ich doch gerne an und vergesse dafür, wo du zu sehen bist



*hust* wtf...

Gefahren auf Conti Race King 2.2 SS, muss man mal der Ehren halber sagen !!!!


----------



## martinos (21. November 2012)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> *hust* wtf...
> 
> Gefahren auf Conti Race King 2.2 SS, muss man mal der Ehren halber sagen !!!!


 
Schnickschnack 

Nächstes Jahr fahr ich auch mit Hans Dampf 2.5, dann komm ich da überall durch


----------



## pug304 (21. November 2012)

profil in Albstadt? Wird total überbewertet! Nur ohne Profil biste schnell  

mit abgerockten RoRo vorne und einem ähnlich alten RaRa hinten sturzfrei die 86km runtergerissen, gefahren selbstredend 

wieso bin ich nicht auf dem Video? Selbst Skyder filmt mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_waldfee_28 (21. November 2012)

pug304 schrieb:


> profil in Albstadt? Wird total überbewertet! Nur ohne Profil biste schnell
> 
> mit abgerockten RoRo vorne und einem ähnlich alten RaRa hinten sturzfrei die 86km runtergerissen, gefahren selbstredend
> 
> wieso bin ich nicht auf dem Video? Selbst Skyder filmt mich



Skyder lässt filmen von Reinerbewegt


----------



## pug304 (21. November 2012)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Skyder lässt filmen von Reinerbewegt



mür egal, ob der reiner, Stefan oder grüner frosch heisst. Ich will auf den Film 

bin in Neustadt extra langsam gefahren, dass ich dem grünen frosch huldigen konnte  gabs da überhaupt einen Film??


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (21. November 2012)

Glaub net, hab ich mir erspart. Ich han kein Fully und bin schon alt.


----------



## martinos (22. November 2012)

Video von neustadt in noch in der Warteschlange. ..

wo haben wir uns da gesehen (damit ich dich ins video einbauen kann)?


----------



## pug304 (22. November 2012)

da warst Du sehr hartnäckig  wenn ich mich richtig entsinne bin ich da erst nach der ersten Verpflegung langsam warm geworden und konnte Dich dann abschütteln


----------



## martinos (22. November 2012)

pug304 schrieb:


> da warst Du sehr hartnäckig  wenn ich mich richtig entsinne bin ich da erst nach der ersten Verpflegung langsam warm geworden und konnte Dich dann abschütteln


 
an alle, die mich überholt haben, kann ich mich nicht mehr erinnern 

Warst du im IBC-Trikot unterwegs?


----------



## pug304 (22. November 2012)

klar im Trikot, nackt wäre blöd. Zudem hätte ich ohne Trikot bei meinem Ausrutscher noch übler ausgesehen


----------



## martinos (23. November 2012)

pug304 schrieb:


> klar im Trikot, nackt wäre blöd. Zudem hätte ich ohne Trikot bei meinem Ausrutscher noch übler ausgesehen


 
hm, hab gestern mit dem Schneiden des Neustadt-Videos begonnen, da hab ich nix von dir gesehen. Wo war der Ausrutscher denn ungefähr - ich hab die Cam ja nicht die ganze Zeit am Laufen.


----------



## pug304 (23. November 2012)

martinos schrieb:


> hm, hab gestern mit dem Schneiden des Neustadt-Videos begonnen, da hab ich nix von dir gesehen. Wo war der Ausrutscher denn ungefähr - ich hab die Cam ja nicht die ganze Zeit am Laufen.



denhast Du garantiert nicht gefilmt. nach der ersten Verpflegung habe ich dann Gas gegeben und Dich auch nicht mehr gesehen.


----------



## Jan89x (29. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen. Weis jemand ab wann man sich fürn Albstadt Bike Marathon 2013 anmelden kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_waldfee_28 (29. November 2012)

Jan89x schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Weis jemand ab wann man sich fürn Albstadt Bike Marathon 2013 anmelden kann?



1.1.2013 ca. traditionell.


----------



## Jan89x (30. November 2012)

ok, danke!


----------



## kollo (3. Dezember 2012)

Wann ist denn das überhaupt in 2013? 

Auf der Webseite steht 13.07.13, bei Facebook 20.07.13 - vielleicht weiß das ja einer von den Locals?


----------



## andi4711 (3. Dezember 2012)

13.07.2013


----------



## kollo (4. Dezember 2012)

Ich nochmal... Ist das wirklich sicher? Wo ist die Information her?
Ich muss gerade meinen Urlaub planen, daher irritieren mich diese unterschiedlichen Angaben schon etwas....


----------



## boulder2002 (4. Dezember 2012)

Das mit dem 13.07. ist richtig, Kollo.
Stand glaub ich in der Lokalpresse.
Damit fällt der ABM mit der Salzkammergut Trophy und meinem Geburtstag zusammen auf einen Termin.


----------



## andi4711 (4. Dezember 2012)

Ja, Presse und  Veranstalter:

Termin 2012 Jahr war ungewöhnlich spät!


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (4. Dezember 2012)

andi4711 schrieb:


> Ja, Presse und  Veranstalter:
> 
> Termin 2012 Jahr war ungewöhnlich spät!



Jupp.

Problem war Bang your Head in Balingen war am gewohnten Termin plaziert und die Rettungskräfte in der Gegend hätten 2 Großveranstaltungen am gleichen Tag personell wirklich nicht gepackt.

Deswegen die Verschiebung 2012, ab 2013 alles wieder wie gewohnt.


----------



## pug304 (4. Dezember 2012)

boulder2002 schrieb:


> Das mit dem 13.07. ist richtig, Kollo.
> Stand glaub ich in der Lokalpresse.
> Damit fällt der ABM mit der Salzkammergut Trophy und meinem Geburtstag zusammen auf einen Termin.



oha, zwei Pläne an einem Tag? Also vom Geburtstag abgesehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kollo (4. Dezember 2012)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Jupp.
> 
> Problem war Bang your Head in Balingen war am gewohnten Termin plaziert und die Rettungskräfte in der Gegend hätten 2 Großveranstaltungen am gleichen Tag personell wirklich nicht gepackt.
> 
> Deswegen die Verschiebung 2012, ab 2013 alles wieder wie gewohnt.



Hier wieder die Nervensäge mit den doofen Fragen...

Erstmal danke für Eure Antworten - ich stelle mich jetzt auch auf den 13.07. ein.

Dennoch:

Bang your Head ist doch genau am 13.07.2013
Und hier ist noch der Link zu dem Facebookeintrag von den Orgaleuten.

Nicht dass es doch noch Überrraschungen gibt....


----------



## andi4711 (4. Dezember 2012)

.. hm -  so wie es aussieht haben die Orgas das gleiche Problem wie im VJ  Werde mal ne Mail an den Veranstalter absetzen...


----------



## andi4711 (4. Dezember 2012)

...  habe umgehend Antwort erhalten, es sind keine Änderungen geplant, am kommenden Montag ist aber noch eine OK-Sitzung! Änderungen und die aktuellen und richtigen Termine stehen auf den Seiten des Veranstalters ...


----------



## pug304 (4. Dezember 2012)

ähhh, wo stehen da Termine? Oder sollte  das heissen "da stehen dann die Termine nach der Ok-Sitzung"?


----------



## woodies (4. Dezember 2012)

siehe hier:
http://albstadtbikemarathon.de/index.php?id=30&tx_ttnews[pointer]=1&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=29&tx_ttnews[backPid]=6&cHash=1f02dab73b


unter News  Seite 2 Meldung vom 
Dienstag, den 15. Mai 2012
*Termin für 2013 steht! 12./13.Juli!*

Back to the roots! Obwohl der Marathon 2012 noch nicht über die Bühne gelaufen ist, steht inzwischen schon der Termin für 2013 fest


----------



## pug304 (4. Dezember 2012)

doch so versteckt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boulder2002 (5. Dezember 2012)

wäre für mich ideal, wenn der Albstadt-Bikemarathon am 20.07. ist, dann könnte ich die Salzkammergut Trophy als Aufwärmrennen für Albstadt nehmen


----------



## martinos (5. Dezember 2012)

bei mir im Kalender steht 13.07.13 drin und ich bin mir sicher, dass dieser Termin beim ABM 2012 so auch angekündigt wurde (entweder per Mail oder als Flyer in den Anmeldeunterlagen). 

Da müsste wohl schon was größeres dazwischen kommen, wenn dieser Termin gecancelt wäre. In den nächsten Tagen wird die Homepage vermutlich eh upgedatet, dann haben wir Gewissheit.


----------



## kollo (14. Dezember 2012)

Männers - schon gesehen?

TERMIN 21.07. ??!

Denke, dass es sich mit dem 21. um einen Tippfehler handelt, aber damit wars das wohl mit dem 13......

EDIT: Sehe gerade, offenbar haben die das Jahr 2012 in den NEws entfernt - der Newsbereich fängt jetzt mit 2011 an....


----------



## martinos (14. Dezember 2012)

kollo schrieb:


> Männers - schon gesehen?
> 
> TERMIN 21.07. ??!
> 
> Denke, dass es sich mit dem 21. um einen Tippfehler handelt, aber damit wars das wohl mit dem 13......


 
ACHTUNG: du hast die 2012er News interpretiert, für 2013 ist alles weiterhin offen ...


----------



## martinos (14. Dezember 2012)

hier nochmal die alte News (15. Mai 2012) auf der ABM-Seite: http://albstadtbikemarathon.de/index.php?id=30&tx_ttnews%5Btt_news%5D=29&tx_ttnews%5BbackPid%5D=6&cHash=fa3e8111ca

(ich hoffe, der Link funktioniert bei allen)

Ansonsten hier der Text:
*Termin für 2013 steht! 12./13.Juli!*

Back to the roots! Obwohl der Marathon 2012 noch nicht über die Bühne gelaufen ist, steht inzwischen schon der Termin für 2013 fest: am 12./13. Juli geht die 19. Auflage des Albstadt LBS Bike Marathons an den Start. Damit wechseln wir wieder auf unser traditionelles Datum - das zweite Juli Wochenende.


----------



## kollo (14. Dezember 2012)

Jaja - offenbar hat sich gar nichts geändert, außer dass jemand an der Webseite rumgespielt hat.
Wenn ich auf "News" klicke kommt als erstes 2011 - und dann steht da zuoberst die von mir zitierte Nachricht.
Sorry für die Panik....


----------



## boulder2002 (14. Dezember 2012)

Update jetzt auf der News-Seite.
Der 13.07. ist dort bestätigt.
Wundert mich aber, da das Problem mit Bang your head am selben Tag auch nächstes Jahr bestehen wird.

Edit : wobei wenn ich Sachen lese wie "Donnerstag, den 12. Dezember 2013", dann weiss ich auch nicht genau, was ich davon halten soll


----------



## pug304 (14. Dezember 2012)

back to the future


----------



## martinos (2. Januar 2013)

Anmeldung für 2013 ist offen.

Für alle, die nicht alle Zahlungsarten durchklickern wollen: Überweisung kostet nix zusätzlich im Vergleich zu Kreditkarte oder Paypal


----------



## andi4711 (2. Januar 2013)

... und Lastschriftverfahren ist ebenfalls kostenlos! 


cu 13 Juli 
andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pug304 (2. Januar 2013)

angemeldet


----------



## onkel_doc (2. Januar 2013)

mich und freundin angemeldet...


----------



## hillninjo (3. Januar 2013)

angemeldet und schon auf der Liste 
http://services.datasport.com/2013/mtb/albstadtbikemarathon/


----------



## [email protected] (8. Januar 2013)

Pflichttermin! 

Vorallem nachdem ich letztes Jahr mit gebrochenem Schaltauge kurz vor der Skischanze ausgeschieden bin...


----------



## onkel_doc (10. Januar 2013)

weiss jemand noch was zum übernachten??? ist ja alles besetzt


----------



## Bube (10. Januar 2013)

Unterwegs? So lang ist die Strecke doch auch wieder nicht.


----------



## aka (10. Januar 2013)

Bube schrieb:


> Unterwegs? So lang ist die Strecke doch auch wieder nicht.



Ohne Schaltauge ist die laenger als man denkt.


----------



## pug304 (10. Januar 2013)

aka schrieb:


> Ohne Schaltauge ist die laenger als man denkt.



Auf einem Rundkurs gibt es immer eine Abkürzung


----------



## woodies (28. Januar 2013)

Neue Streckenvariante wird wohl kommen:

lt. Zollernalbkurier Samstag26.1.2013

...... Bereits seit Monaten laufen die Vorbereitungen auf Hochtouren. Im Mittelpunkt der Planungen: die neue Streckenführung im Bereich Laufen und Lautlingen. Noch wollen die Verantwortlichen keine Details verraten.....

Dann gibt´s wohl neue Vergleichszeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (28. Januar 2013)

> _Es liegt jedoch auf der Hand, dass die Mountainbiker, die von Februar bis Juli auf der 86 Kilometer langen Schleife trainieren, von Teilen der Traufwege verschwinden sollen._


Ja prima, die machen sich wegen der Wanderer auf ihren Premium Traufwegen ins Hemd...
Da muessen natuerlich die MTBler weichen.


----------



## [email protected] (28. Januar 2013)

Gab hier in Albstadt jetzt auch schon 2 fleißige Ehrenamtliche, die auf eigene Kosten und Mühen öffentliche Waldwege ausgegraben, aufgeschottert und neu befestigt haben. Und beiden war es ein anliegen in der Zeitung darauf hinzuweisen, dass diese Wege doch von MTBlern bitte nicht zu nichte gemacht werden sollen...

Scheinbar sind nicht alle Wanderer der Meinung, dass der Wald und seine Wege allen gehören...und erst recht gehören sie nicht dem, der gerade die meiste Zeit übrig hat um sie herzurichten. Man stelle sich mal vor, alle MTBlern würden jetzt Wege für sich herrichten und sich trauen diese für Wanderer zu "sperren"...


----------



## LochenFuchs (28. Januar 2013)

Artikel Zollern-Alb Kurier vom 26.01.2013 :

http://www.zak.de/artikel/143909/Albstadt-Ebingen-Bike-Marathon-Neue-Passage-in-Planung


----------



## boulder2002 (29. Januar 2013)

Zwischen Lautlingen und Laufen gibt es nicht gerade viele Alternativen. Außer man wechselt auf die andere Seite der B463 und kommt dann wie bei der Trans-Zollernalb über die Textilbrücke in Lautlingen. Wenn man das "Einsperren" von Pfeffingen und Margrethausen verhindern möchte, ist es klar, dass die Wiesenabfahrt und anschließende Durchfahrt von Margrethausen wegfallen muss. Das man dieses Einsperren nach 18 Austragungen erst bemerkt hat, ist unwahrscheinlich. Die Argumentation mit den Traufgängen greift da eher. Das allerdings würde heissen, dass uns in Zukunft noch mehr Streckenänderungen bevorstehen. 
Hört sich für mich nicht gerade sehr positiv an.


----------



## [email protected] (29. Januar 2013)

Andererseits sollen ja rund 200km Premium-Mountainbike-Wege geschaffen werden. Außerdem findet die Verdrängung ja schon sowieso statt. Als local meide ich schon seit letztem Jahr an den Wochenenden einen großteil der Wege, weil sie halt einfach total verstopft sind.

Ich bin jetzt kein Gegner und der Traufgänge was das Konzept angeht und nur dagegen wettert. Ist halt leider schade, aber eben bei einer touristischen Aufwertung - die dann auch noch greift - unvermeidlich. Da weiche ich inzwischen lieber in die Richtung Sigmaringen aus


----------



## boulder2002 (29. Januar 2013)

Auf das MTB-Strecken-Netz bin ich auch gespannt.

http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...-an.209630e6-34bc-44e2-9e98-86043bd4a22e.html

Wenn man den Bericht liest, kann man durchaus zu dem Schluss kommen, dass die MTB-Strecken nur deshalb ausgeschildert werden, um die Traufgänge MTB-frei zu halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boulder2002 (16. März 2013)

ab und zu steht auch mal was zum Thema Mountainbiking in den amtlichen Bekanntmachungen :

die Wiesenabfahrt + der unangenehme Anstieg davor fallen weg
dafür fährt man durch Laufen, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe im Ort die Unterführung unter der Bahnlinie durch und Richtung Brunnental
in Lautlingen über die Textilbetonbrücke und wie bei der Trans-Zollernalb die Römerstrasse hoch durchs Michelwäldle, dann aber über die Ochsensteigstrasse wieder zur alten Strecke

wer die Strecke nicht kennt wird sich bestimmt über den Anstieg in der Römerstrasse freuen 

wenn das so bleibt werden es dieses Jahr mehr Höhenmeter


----------



## Sabo.g (16. März 2013)

Hi, ich bin im letzten Jahr mirgefahren und werde auch dieses Jahr dabei sein. Leider muss ich zugeben, dass ich mit den Ortsnamen und Bezeichnungen nix anfangen kann. Könntest Du das ganze nochmal für Ortsfremde ein wenig an einigen Details der Strecke  erklären? 

Vielen Dank und schöne Grüße aus dem hohen Norden.


----------



## pug304 (16. März 2013)

geht's an der Ochsensteige so weit hoch? Die Auffahrt zur Wiesenauffahrt sind doch auch mal ein paar Höhenmeter?


----------



## boulder2002 (16. März 2013)

pug304 schrieb:


> geht's an der Ochsensteige so weit hoch? Die Auffahrt zur Wiesenauffahrt sind doch auch mal ein paar Höhenmeter?



wenn man tatsächlich in Laufen durch den Ort fährt geht's erst mal 50 HM runter, statt auf der Ebene nach Lautlingen zu rollen

beim Badkap wird die Strasse überquert (also höher als bisher) und es folgt eine kleine Abfahrt zur Ochsensteige


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (16. März 2013)

boulder2002 schrieb:


> Auf das MTB-Strecken-Netz bin ich auch gespannt.
> 
> http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...-an.209630e6-34bc-44e2-9e98-86043bd4a22e.html
> 
> Wenn man den Bericht liest, kann man durchaus zu dem Schluss kommen, dass die MTB-Strecken nur deshalb ausgeschildert werden, um die Traufgänge MTB-frei zu halten.



Kann ich zustimmen.

Während es den Albstadt Bike Marathon praktisch seit Jahrzehnten gibt und bis auf ein paar kleine Schilder relativ wenig in Bike-Infrastruktur investiert wurde, haben sich einige Verantwortliche auf "Premium-Traufwanderwege" eingeschossen. Jetzt fehlt nur noch, dass wir nach der Veranstaltung unsere Reifen mit Wollwickel einbinden müssen, um den teuren neuen Ebinger Granit nicht zu beschädigen.

Hätte Albstadt die letzten 18 Jahre ähnlich viel Wind fürs MTB gemacht wie wir die letzten 2 Jahre wegen den Traufgängern hier gemacht bekommen, dann wäre Albstadt inzwischen ein 2. Whistler und europaweites Bike-Mekka.

Das Szenario ist ungefähr so: Vorrangig 45-70 jährige mit Stuttgarter, Tübinger oder Reutlinger Nummer (oder weiter weg) fahren irgendwo sonntags am Raichberg in Onstmettingen hoch, laufen 2-4h am Trauf rum und düsen dann die A81 oder B27 runter wieder Richtung Ballungsraum.

Es ist natürlich klar, dass ich als Einheimischer täglich von Februar bis Juli NUR und ausschließlich (vorrangig bei Nacht) am Albtrauf meine ausufernden MTB Trainings durchführe und mit meiner extra montierten Fahnfahre großstädtische Premiumwanderer zu Tode erschrecke.

Als "local Hero" bin ich natürlich froh eine so tolle Veranstaltung vor Ort zu haben. Fakt ist aber auch, dass der MTB Sport in Albstadt bei weitem nicht die Anerkennung und das Echo in der Öffentlichkeit erfährt, den er verdient hätte. Unter Freunden und Gönnern findet die Veranstaltung viel Lob und Spass, gleichzeitig gibt es aber ein enorm großer Anteil Einheimischer der sich massiv über diese Radveranstaltung aufregt. Vor allem in Pfeffingen und Margrethausen spitzt sich die Lage mit der älteren Generation dann öfters zu- zumal diese auch total überrascht ist von der Veranstaltung. 

Es ist absolut notwendig, dass man am Samstag des Radmarathons natürlich im Wald an der Strecke mit dem Bulldog und dem Anhänger Holz machen muss, während 3000 behinderte Radfahrer dran vorbeifahren sollen.

Da der MTB Sport hier in Albstadt also tatsächlich nicht den Stellenwert hat, den man versucht zu transportieren, deswegen müssen wir Biker natürlich von den neuartigen und zukunftsträchtigen Premiumwanderwegen verbannt werden.


----------



## NightRacer (18. März 2013)

http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...ten.2f27ab79-234e-420e-b4e1-f1d2985df681.html


----------



## Boelat (18. März 2013)

Also da bin ich echt mal gespannt. Aber so wie ich das bisher sehe machen die nur wegen den paar Stunden wo die Straße in Margrethausen gesperrt ist ne wunderschöne Strecke kaputt. 

Der Teil von Laufen nach Lautlingen bis nach Margrethausen wird ja zu fast 90 % auf der normalen Straße zurück gelegt. Da kann ich mich dann ja auch gleich bei nem Straßenrennen anmelden....


----------



## boulder2002 (30. März 2013)

Heute kommt eine fast ganzseitige Lobhudelei auf die neue Streckenführung. Leider ist der Artikel (noch) nicht online.

Die Strecke wird nur noch 83 km lang sein, dafür 2000 hm haben.
Laut Marathon-Homepage kann man das ganze am Dienstag downloaden.

Eine Schleife (welche?) auf Neuweiler fällt weg.
Die kurze Rampe auf Waldboden bei Laufen, wenn man von der Schotterpiste abbiegt, fällt auch weg. Das Eliminieren von selektiven Passagen halte ich für sehr bedenklich.
Stattdessen viel auf Asphalt. Wenn wir noch 2-3 Jahre warten, kann man den Marathon auch mit dem Rennrad fahren. 

Den Veranstaltern wird es egal sein. Es werden sich weiterhin 2000-3000 Fahrer anmelden, egal ob man nach und nach von den Traufgängen weg auf befestigte Radwege ausweicht.


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (30. März 2013)

Auf Neuweiler können die eigentlich nur die Stelle wegmachen wo man einmal 500m ums Eck fährt, also da steht immer einer auf der Gabelung und man kann direkt links, muss aber rechts 500m im Quadrat fahren und kommt dann an dem Streckenposten wieder vorbei.

Ich frage mich wo die 400 HM mehr herkommen sollen???


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (30. März 2013)

Ich glaub die haben eher die Strecke mal gscheit neu vermessen. Das waren die letzten Jahre schon gute 1800hm. Somit wären es "nur" 200hm mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boelat (30. März 2013)

Hier ist der Artikel aus dem ZAK von heute:

SCHWÄBISCHES STOLLENREIFENSPEKTAKEL Der Albstadt-LBS-Bike-Marathon

elektrisiert die Massen. Modifizierte Streckenführung steht fest.

Markante Veränderungen

Radsport: Alles neu zwischen Laufen und Lautlingen Bereits 2500 Meldungen

Markant haben die Verantwortlichen des LBS-Bike-Marathons die Streckenführung des Klassikers verändert. Knapp zwölf Kilometer neues Terrain nehmen die Mountainbiker am 13. Juli unter die Stollenreifen.

MARCUS ARNDT

Albstadt. Es kommt nicht überraschend, dass die ehemals 86 Kilometer (1850 Höhenmeter) lange Schleife modifiziert wird. Bereits Anfang Januar bestätigte Projektleiter Gerhard Renz vom Ski-Club Onstmettingen exklusiv gegenüber dem ZOLLERN-ALB-KURIER entsprechende Überlegungen. Der alte Kurs, welcher 1995 erstmals befahren wurde und in den vergangenen zwei Jahrzehnten nur minimal verändert wurde, bürdete den Anwohnern in Margrethausen und Pfeffingen Jahr für Jahr eine große Belastung auf. Die Verkehrssituation war nicht optimal, räumt Renz ein.

Dreieinhalb Monate vor der 19. Auflage des Stollenreifenspektakels auf der Schwäbischen Alb präsentiert das Organisationskomitee nun die neue Strecke, welche zwischen Laufen und Lautlingen nichts mehr mit dem alten Kurs gemein hat. Dem ursprüng-lichen Gedanken, die neun Albstädter Stadtteile zu verbinden, urteilt Renz, wird nun viel mehr entsprochen. Um die Anwohner nicht vor vollendete Tatsachen zu stellen, haben die Macher des Albstädter Bike-Marathons frühzeitig und umfassend informiert, und sind in beiden Ortschaftsräten auf breite Zustimmung gestoßen, so der Projektleiter weiter, uns war wichtig, die Leute einzubeziehen, um die Akzeptanz der Bevölkerung zu haben. Die ist ohne Zweifel da und so warten am Samstag, 13. Juli, neue 11,2 Kilometer auf die Mountainbiker.

Und die haben es in sich. Bis Burgfelden bleibt fast alles beim Alten. Einzig die kurze Schleife auf Neuweiler fällt weg und nach der Kohlendölle und dem kernigen Anstieg oberhalb Hausens wird künftig nicht mehr rechts abgebogen, sondern direkt die Fuchsfarm angesteuert. Wir mussten ein paar Kilometer einsparen, erklärt Renz, der in den vergangenen Monaten mit Michael Schaudt und Klaus-Dieter Boss an den Änderungen akribisch gearbeitet und gefeilt hat. Und die sind gelungen. Nach der rasanten Abfahrt durch den Kessel oberhalb Margerthausens geht es zunächst wie gehabt weiter in Richtung Laufen. Am Ende der welligen Schotterpiste wartete früher ein weiteres, kräftezehrendes Stück quer durch den Wald, über Wurzeln und Stein auf morastigem Boden. Der Kettenfresser bleibt den Pedaleuren dieses Mal erspart. Stattdessen gehts über eine steile Abfahrt auf Schotter nach Laufen, durch die Eyachgemeinde weiter auf die andere Talseite. Es folgen zwei kernige Anstiege in Richtung Lautlingen mit knapp 300 Höhenmetern in Richtung Hossinger Leiter. Diese bleibe natürlich außen vor, betont Renz und geht ins Detail: Wir fahren weiter in Richtung Lautlinger Skilift, kreuzen die Meßstetter Steige, und dann um das Staufenberg-Schloss herum und über die Textilbrücke. Es folgt ein kurzer Anstieg auf Asphalt, ehe die Mountainbiker dann nach wenigen Kilometern in Margrethausen auf die traditionelle Marathonstrecke zurückkehren. Über elf Kilometer neues Terrain, fasst Renz zusammen.

Damit haben sich allerdings auch die Eckdaten verändert! Mit 83 Kilometern ist die Gesamtdistanz zwar um 3000 Meter kürzer, das Rennen mit 2000 Höhenmetern (+150, d. Red.) jedoch konditionell anspruchsvoller. Dennoch bleibt es beim traditionellen Zeitlimit von sechs Stunden Fahrzeit. Wir haben versucht, dass das technische Niveau unverändert bleibt, nimmt Renz den Gesprächsfaden wieder auf, und wir das Optimum aus der Strecke herausholen, damit auch die Rennzeiten vergleichbar sind. Ob dies gelungen ist? Renz zuckt mit den Schultern, doch der ehrenamtliche Macher des Klassikers ist zuversichtlich, zumal das Interesse riesengroß ist. Knapp 2500 Meldungen aus dem gesamten Bundesgebiet und dem benachbarten Ausland liegen bereits vor und noch ist die Anmeldung (vorerst) bis zum 15. April offen. Dann ist definitiv Schluss, sagt Renz mit Nachdruck, in der Folge sind keine Nachmeldungen mehr möglich. Nur über die Warteliste kann man dann noch an einen Startplatz kommen, rät der Projektleiter zur baldigen Anmeldung.

Hinter den Kulissen laufen die Vorbereitungen weiter auf Hochtouren. Wir haben eine tolle Veranstaltung, meint Renz, welcher nun hofft, dass die modifizierte Strecke auch bei den Fahrerinnen und Fahrern ankommt. Sollte die Premiere im Juli gelingen, wird sich auch bei der Jubiläumsveranstaltung 2014 nichts geändert. Dann bleibt alles so wie es ist, blickt das Mitglied des Organisationskomitees voraus, vorbehaltlich es funktioniert und die Teilnehmer sind zufrieden.


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (30. März 2013)

Hmmmmmm, scheint als ob paar Erholungspassagen rauskommen die für die Massen zu engen Singletrails gestrichen und die Premiumwanderwege zur Schonung nicht befahren werden.


----------



## Haferstroh (30. März 2013)

So wies aussieht, haben sich wohl zu viele TN über das umgepflügte Schmierseifenstück quer durch den Wald beschwert. 
Da ist meine Meinung dass wenn man fahren kann, fährt man, wenn man nicht fahren kann oder zuviel Respekt hat, schiebt man die paar Hundert Meter halt.
Das mit dem zuvor beschriebenen Rennrad-Aspekt hat schon was, und mit dem Crosser wird die Strecke 100% problemlos befahrbar sein.
Die steigende Massentauglichkeit erleichtert mir aber im Gegenzug dafür die Reifenwahl umso mehr, was heisst, dass ich auch bei Sauwetter der Maxxis Medusa vorne wohl künftig wegbleiben kann.
Eine weitere, noch wichtigere Motivation der Streckenänderung war wohl, dass für einige Autofahrer ein samstäglicher Autoumweg für ein paar Stunden (nur) wegen einer gesperrten Landstrasse wohl schon ein grosses Desaster war. In den Anfangszeiten des Rennens war das sicher noch ok für alle, aber mit der wachsenden und immer einflussreicher werdenden Autolobby muss sich halt auch ein traditionelles Rennen im Laufe der Zeit leider beugen.


----------



## BLAM (30. März 2013)

Hey, in welcher Zeitung ist der Artikel

.. hat sich erledigt  Wer lesen kann ..


----------



## boulder2002 (30. März 2013)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Auf Neuweiler können die eigentlich nur die Stelle wegmachen wo man einmal 500m ums Eck fährt, also da steht immer einer auf der Gabelung und man kann direkt links, muss aber rechts 500m im Quadrat fahren und kommt dann an dem Streckenposten wieder vorbei.
> 
> Ich frage mich wo die 400 HM mehr herkommen sollen???



Das mit Neuweiler hat mir genauso auch meine Frau, die noch nie mitgefahren ist, erklärt. Also muss es stimmen.

Die Höhenmeter kommen daher, dass wir nach Laufen in den Ort (also weiter runter) dann Richtung Hossingen hoch und die Römerstrasse rauf müssen. Macht ca. 150 hm mehr. Im Artikel steht auch, dass es jetzt 2000 statt 1850 hm sind.


----------



## boulder2002 (2. April 2013)

Streckendaten sind online

http://albstadtbikemarathon.de/strecke/


----------



## trhaflhow (29. April 2013)

Angemeldet

Kann man da wie am Black forest problemlos irgendwo mit dem womo übernachten.

Antwort gerne auch von nem IBC ler per PN.


----------



## woodies (29. April 2013)

Am badkap gibts einen offiziellen womoplatz ganzjährig. Während des abm in der Nähe der Mazmannhalle, festplatz


----------



## trhaflhow (29. April 2013)

Super vielen dank.
Den badkap hatte ich schon gefunden.
Der andere ist natürlich optimal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woodies (29. April 2013)

Ach ja und weiter nördlicher, soll voraussichtlich bereits zum Worldcup an Pfingsten auf dem ehemaligen Reitvereinsgelände ebenfalls ein Womoplatz eingerichtet werden.


----------



## onkel_doc (29. April 2013)

ich war letztes jahr bei der halle. ging ganz gut. auch nach dem renn für das bikewasch gings schneller als im ziel unten.


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (14. Juni 2013)

Gibts schon 2013 Thread?

*Suche noch 1 Startplatz für einen Kumpel!*


----------



## martinos (17. Juni 2013)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Gibts schon 2013 Thread?
> 
> *Suche noch 1 Startplatz für einen Kumpel!*


 
Nimm doch den 2012er-Thread - ist eh jedes Jahr das gleiche

Ich hätte noch nen Startplatz, der soll sich einfach bei mir melden.


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (17. Juni 2013)

martinos schrieb:


> Nimm doch den 2012er-Thread - ist eh jedes Jahr das gleiche
> 
> Ich hätte noch nen Startplatz, der soll sich einfach bei mir melden.



Hi Martinos,

der gute Mann ist hier nicht registriert. Mail mir mal Deine E-Mail per
PM und wehe Du filmst mich wieder von hinten 

Gruss Waldfee


----------



## martinos (17. Juni 2013)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Hi Martinos,
> 
> der gute Mann ist hier nicht registriert. Mail mir mal Deine E-Mail per
> PM und wehe Du filmst mich wieder von hinten
> ...


 
wenn ich meinen Startplatz abgebe, dann kann ich nicht mehr filmen. Da haste aber mal wieder Glück gehabt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BLAM (17. Juni 2013)

martinos schrieb:


> Nimm doch den 2012er-Thread - ist eh jedes Jahr das gleiche
> 
> Ich hätte noch nen Startplatz, der soll sich einfach bei mir melden.



neue Strecke -> Neuer Thread


----------



## boulder2002 (17. Juni 2013)

hat das schon jemand gelesen ?

http://albstadtbikemarathon.de/news/



> 16.06.2013
> 
> Hangrutsch - Strecke futsch
> 
> ...




witzigerweise ist die alte Strecke bis auf ein paar Meter Nähe Klarahof komplett befahrbar; die Sperrung ist auch ein Witz. Grund : Erdrutsch (tatsächlich nur ein kleines Schlamminselchen, das wahrscheinlich heute schon abgetrocknet ist)


----------



## bisaim (17. Juni 2013)

Habe auch einen Startplatz fÃ¼r abzugeben fÃ¼r 20 â¬.
Bitte eine private Nachricht schicken.


----------



## bikeit (18. Juni 2013)

Suchst du noch einen Startplatz für Albstadt. Würde meinen abgeben wollen. Kann leider nicht.


----------



## Sabo.g (19. Juni 2013)

Hallo, wir suchen noch eine Unterkunft (2 Nächte) für 5 Personen in Albstadt oder Umgebung. Wir sind für alle Infos dankbar.

MFG Sabo


----------



## boulder2002 (21. Juni 2013)

> 21.06.2013
> 
> Die Ausweichstrecken sind online
> 
> ...




Das Rick sieht eigentlich nicht schlimmer aus als auch schon in früheren Jahren nach heftigen Regenfällen. Es geht hier max. um 20-30 Meter.
Mir solls recht sein, bin eh nicht in Form. Daher kann ich auf den steilen Anstieg verzichten.


----------



## LochenFuchs (21. Juni 2013)

Ich hätte noch ne Startnummer übrig ...
Bei Interesse PN an mich.


----------



## hillninjo (24. Juni 2013)

Hallo Leute, 
zur Info:
ich habe eine youtube-playlist von einer Trainingsfahrt auf der aktuellen Strecke am Sa. 22.06.2013 erstellt:
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLivg82H46GWdX8YNL2u-ubq_FGW88hlOR


----------



## domingo2 (30. Juni 2013)

hey! 

Ich fahre dieses Jahr das erste mal in Albstadt und würde gerne wissen ob es an den Verpflegungsstationen Trinkflaschen gibt???

Vielen Dank und einen schönen Sonntag euch allen!


----------



## Sabo.g (30. Juni 2013)

Hallo, muss leider meinen Startplatz abgeben. Bei Interesse einfach melden.

MFG Sabo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hillninjo (30. Juni 2013)

@domingo2: letztes Jahr gab es keine Trinkflaschen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass es dieses Jahr ebenso keine geben wird. Das heißt dann auffüllen lassen.


----------



## Haferstroh (30. Juni 2013)

Unterschiedlich. Meist gar keine, mal nur gegen Tausch. 

Dann gabs mal ein Jahr, da gabs auch welche ohne Tausch, aber in Billigst-Flaschen, die schon in der Starterpacket-Tüte drin waren (leer natürlich). Die haben so toxisch gestunken, dass ich auf der Strecke auf diese Flaschen im gefüllten Zustand dankend verzichtet habe.


----------



## LochenFuchs (1. Juli 2013)

So bald ist es soweit ... 

Leider vermisse ich das aktuelle Höhenprofil sowie die Kilometer angaben der "abgeschwächten" Strecke 

Weiß jemand was genaueres ? Auf der Homepage ist auch nix zu finden nur die alte !


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (1. Juli 2013)

Angeblich 2/3 der Höhenmeter auf dem letzten Drittel. Aber um ehrlich zu sein ist es mir inzwischen zu blöd die Strecke abzufahren. Am Marathontag wirste doch auf der Strecke zwischen 75 cm Riser Lenker und Vaude Transalpine Rucksack eingekeilt...


----------



## LochenFuchs (1. Juli 2013)

Da hast du auch wieder recht ...
Letztendlich ist es mir auch egal, ich fahre einfach so wie jedes Jahr (voll Gas). 
Ich hoffe ich komm dieses Jahr in einen der vorderen Blöcke (ich Denk mal so C) da habe ich nicht alle diese "Marathontouristen" vor mir!
Gruß


----------



## Jan89x (1. Juli 2013)

also laut zeitungsartikel vom letzten samstag (HZ) sind es trotz änderungen der Strecke 83km mit 2000 hm.


----------



## Haferstroh (1. Juli 2013)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Am Marathontag wirste doch auf der Strecke zwischen 75 cm Riser Lenker und Vaude Transalpine Rucksack eingekeilt...


----------



## onkel_doc (1. Juli 2013)

letztes jahr sind der kollege und ich im letzten block gestartet um dann 1h lang slalom zu fahrn und haben es bei dem schlechten wetter dann auch in 4h geschafft...

also auf gehts jungs. man sieht sich in 2 wochen...


----------



## hiha 68 (1. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
ich würde den Startplatz für 2013 Albstadt am 13.07.2013 übernehmen, wenn es den noch gibt!

Grüße Hilmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LochenFuchs (1. Juli 2013)

Von mir oder wen meinst du ? Bitte PN an mich !


----------



## boulder2002 (2. Juli 2013)

Jan89x schrieb:


> also laut zeitungsartikel vom letzten samstag (HZ) sind es trotz änderungen der Strecke 83km mit 2000 hm.



Laut ZAK sind es 2150 hm, laut einem Bekannten, der am WE gefahren ist deutlich über 2000 hm.
Der Anstieg bei Laufen soll übel sein, nämlich steil und lang. Ich werde am späten nachmittag mal das letzte Drittel abfahren. 

Die letzte Verpflegungsstelle ist dieses Jahr nicht auf dem Lerchenfeld, sondern in Lautlingen, da das Lerchenfeld der letzte Anstieg sein wird (Rick fällt raus).


----------



## Haferstroh (2. Juli 2013)

Gibt es erste Ausblicke auf die persönlichen Startblockeinteilungen? Die Starterliste gibt (noch?) nix her.


----------



## von dr alb ra (2. Juli 2013)

bin gerade den letzten Abschnitt (ab Laufen bis ins Ziel) abgefahren.
Der Anstieg von Laufen zum Gräblesberg hinauf sind laut Hac4pro ca. 125 Hm und bis zu 20% steil und das alles innerhalb 1,4 km.
Danach nix wichtiges, ein wenig auf & ab. Die Römerstr. bis zum Wald hinauf ist eigentlich gut zufahren und dann gehts nach Margrethausen hinunter.
Ab dort gehts wie gewont weiter bis ins Kugelwäldchen ohne das Rick gehts dann eigentlich nur noch bergab ;-)
Es sind nach meinem Tacho ca.600 Hm ab Laufen zubewältigen.

Grüße von dr Alb


----------



## bisaim (2. Juli 2013)

Weiterhin: Ein Startplatz abzugeben für 20  (werden dann für Flutopfer gespendet).


----------



## boulder2002 (2. Juli 2013)

bin heute von Lichtenbol bis zum Michelwäldle

die Strecke wurde an einigen Stellen ausgebessert, dadurch deutlich einfacher zu fahren

in der Abfahrt nach Laufen bin ich in einer Kurve fast quergestanden, weil ich zu lange auf meinen Garmin statt auf die Strecke geschaut habe

wenn man berücksichtigt, wieviele km und hm man bis nach Laufen gesammelt hat, dann wird der Anstieg zum Gräbelesberg nicht ganz so angenehm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (2. Juli 2013)

Ab wann greift eigentlich die Streckenänderung? Es gibt da irendwo im Wald einen hohen Funkmast, um den eine 90°-Kehre rumführt, das ist immer mein Punkt für meine erste Zwischenzeit, ist glaub Ende erstes Streckendrittel....


----------



## boulder2002 (2. Juli 2013)

Eine Streckenänderung kommt nach ca. 10 (?) km, wo man gerade durchfährt - früher Schleife, etwas vor dem Funkmast.
Die andere kommt im letzten Drittel nach Burgfelden (3. Verpflegungsstelle/ vorher steiler Anstieg).
Auf dem Weg von Burgfelden nach Laufen wird direkt in den Ort gefahren statt oberhalb zu bleiben in Richtung Wiesenabfahrt Lautlingen. Dann geht's auf die andere Seite der B463. Man trifft in Margrethausen wieder auf die alte Strecke und fährt das Lerchenfeld hoch (früher 4. Verpflegungsstelle). Danach gibt's keine Anstiege mehr wie früher, sondern es geht runter nach Ebingen ins Ziel.


----------



## BLAM (2. Juli 2013)

boulder2002 schrieb:


> Eine Streckenänderung kommt nach ca. 10 (?) km, wo man gerade durchfährt - früher Schleife, etwas vor dem Funkmast.
> Die andere kommt im letzten Drittel nach Burgfelden (3. Verpflegungsstelle/ vorher steiler Anstieg).
> Auf dem Weg von Burgfelden nach Laufen wird direkt in den Ort gefahren statt oberhalb zu bleiben in Richtung Wiesenabfahrt Lautlingen. Dann geht's auf die andere Seite der B463. Man trifft in Margrethausen wieder auf die alte Strecke und fährt das Lerchenfeld hoch (früher 4. Verpflegungsstelle). Danach gibt's keine Anstiege mehr wie früher, sondern es geht runter nach Ebingen ins Ziel.



War mein GPS-Track eigentlich richtig, muss man in Laufen ein paar Treppen hoch(rennen) ?


----------



## Haferstroh (2. Juli 2013)

boulder2002 schrieb:


> Eine Streckenänderung kommt nach ca. 10 (?) km, wo man gerade durchfährt - früher Schleife, etwas vor dem Funkmast.



Danke für die Info.

Das neue Höhenprofil ist online. Der letzte Anstieg der längste  Da werden einige mit Krämpfen in der Wiese liegen  

Davor jedoch geht es nach der Bitzer Steige sukzessive bergab bis km 63 abgesehen von eingestreuten Buckeln. Rennstart somit ab km 64


----------



## aspetuck59 (2. Juli 2013)

BLAM schrieb:


> War mein GPS-Track eigentlich richtig, muss man in Laufen ein paar Treppen hoch(rennen) ?



Jaapp


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (2. Juli 2013)

Moin,

hab mir den GPX von der offiziellen Seite gesaugt und heute ausnahmsweise Guide gespielt für Anfänger. Finde den ABM so viel schöner als bisher- oh schande. Man spart die ewige Schleife über Laufen im Wald ein, tolle Abfahrt nach und durch Laufen, harter Anstieg zwischen Laufen und Lautlingen- aber schön breit für Schieber, dann lustig quer durch Lautlingen und anschließend ohne Ochsenberg Dummschleife direkt über nette Abfahrt an Klarahof.

Für mich ist der ABM so richtig toll geworden.

EIn dickes Lob an die Macher, geil gemacht  Das mit der Treppe bleibt hoffentlich drin


----------



## pug304 (2. Juli 2013)

Treppe ist cool  bin gespannt, werde am WE testen. Wird "Treppe" dann auch zum Unwort wie bei der 24h von Duisburg?


----------



## BLAM (2. Juli 2013)

pug304 schrieb:


> Treppe ist cool  bin gespannt, werde am WE testen. Wird "Treppe" dann auch zum Unwort wie bei der 24h von Duisburg?



Treppe auf jeden Fall bergauf. Runter wäre es dem gemeinen Hobbyradler ja nicht zumutbar


----------



## pug304 (2. Juli 2013)

OK, dann uncool. Laufen ist blöd, ich komme schliesslich zum Radfahren


----------



## boulder2002 (3. Juli 2013)

Laufen in Laufen ist aber wieder cool.

2x Treppe hoch, zum Glück habe ich mittlerweile auch ein Carbonrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oskar1974 (3. Juli 2013)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hab mir den GPX von der offiziellen Seite gesaugt und heute ausnahmsweise Guide gespielt für Anfänger. Finde den ABM so viel schöner als bisher- oh schande. Man spart die ewige Schleife über Laufen im Wald ein, tolle Abfahrt nach und durch Laufen, harter Anstieg zwischen Laufen und Lautlingen- aber schön breit für Schieber, dann lustig quer durch Lautlingen und anschließend ohne Ochsenberg Dummschleife direkt über nette Abfahrt an Klarahof.
> 
> ...



Hi,
sind die Abfahrten Single Trail oder Waldautobahnen.
Grüße


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (3. Juli 2013)

Hi Oskar,

es sind keine puren Singletrail Abfahrten, aber sie sind "singletrailartig",
sprich nicht nur 300m geradeaus Buckel runter und fertig. Es handelt sich auf jeden Fall nicht nur um reine Kalksteinpisten, wie sonst auf der Alb
einfach vorhanden und sie sind auch etwas schmäler 

Ich selbst kannte diese Abfahrten teilweise gar nicht und habe mich um deren Bereicherung sehr gefreut. 

Wie geschrieben gefällt mir der ABM 2013 mit dieser Streckenführung außerordentlich! Euch wirds 100% genau gleich gehen! Ich freu mich drauf...

Gruss Waldfee

P.S. Die angeblichen Mehrhöhenmeter merkt man fast nicht, alles halb so wild- wirklich.


----------



## onkel_doc (3. Juli 2013)

Hallo

nach meinem unfall und lediertem ellenbogen und schulter möchte ich trotzdem nach 5wochen genesung am marathon teilnehmen.

Hat es passagen drin wo man mit groben schläge rechnen muss??

Bei der alten strecke hat es ja eigentlich nichts grobes gehabt.

Vom arzt hab ichd as ok bekommen aber natürlich ist der ellenbogen noch nicht ganz auskuriert und schmerzt noch bei heftigen schlägen...

danke und bis bald in albstadt

20% steigung...klingt doch gut da freu ich mich drauf...


----------



## martinos (3. Juli 2013)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hab mir den GPX von der offiziellen Seite gesaugt und heute ausnahmsweise Guide gespielt für Anfänger. Finde den ABM so viel schöner als bisher- oh schande. Man spart die ewige Schleife über Laufen im Wald ein, tolle Abfahrt nach und durch Laufen, harter Anstieg zwischen Laufen und Lautlingen- aber schön breit für Schieber, dann lustig quer durch Lautlingen und anschließend ohne Ochsenberg Dummschleife direkt über nette Abfahrt an Klarahof.
> 
> ...


 
Gibs zu: eigentlich ist die Strecke total blöd und langweilig, aber um mich zu ärgern schreibst du genau das Gegenteil


----------



## woodies (3. Juli 2013)

Martinos 
deine Vermutung könnte ich fast bestätigen:

Neue ABM-Anteile sind ausschließlich Asphalt- und Forststrassen zu Lasten der wenigen Trailanteile (Wegfall Wiesentrail Degerfeld, Mulliweg Lautlingen.
Abfahrt Kohldölle ist jetzt flurbereinigt.....

Dafür  "City"Durchfahrt Laufen komplett auf Asphalt incl. der 2 Treppentragepassage. böser Anstieg in Richtung Gräblesberg (Publikum?schaumermal)

dafür Wegfall Rick mit dem grandiosen Publikum (weil anfahrbar)

Mir hätten Änderungen mit einem Mehr an Trailanteil besser gefallen, anstatt die letzten Mountainbiketeilstücke zu eliminieren..

Und inwieweit die zusätzlichen Höhenmeter spurlos an den Teilnehmern vorbei gehen, werden die neuen Zeiten zeigen... insbesondere bei den Breitensportlern 5-6h

Gruß woodies


----------



## BLAM (3. Juli 2013)

Übrigens sieht man hier die Startnummern (bzw Startblocks):

http://www.datasport.com/live/?racenr=15693&m=sl&k=93

Ein Jahr nicht gestartet und schon hinter den Sponsorenblock geschoben .. tolle Sache


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (3. Juli 2013)

woodies schrieb:


> Martinos
> deine Vermutung könnte ich fast bestätigen:
> 
> Neue ABM-Anteile sind ausschließlich Asphalt- und Forststrassen zu Lasten der wenigen Trailanteile (Wegfall Wiesentrail Degerfeld, Mulliweg Lautlingen.
> ...



Moin woodies,

kann Deine Meinung nicht teilen. Die paar Meter über Gras fahren waren jetzt auch nicht berauschend. Ok, Wiesenabfahrt Lautlingen war immer fetzig.... Beim Rick ist man im hinteren Feld eh nur am rumschieben gewesen, da sehr eng. Die neuen Auffahrten erlauben wenigstens das schieben und fahren gleichzeitig. Im Kreis rumfahren aufm Ochsenberg wurde auch eingespart, alles in allem mag ich die neue Strecke mehr als die alte.

Wie sich die Höhenmeter auswirken müssen wir abwarten.

Gruss Waldfee


----------



## Haferstroh (3. Juli 2013)

Sind DAS die besagten Treppen?

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1-8uWQip2U"]Albstadt-Bike-Marathon-Training treppenhoch - YouTube[/nomedia]


Und was ist eigentlich das Rick?


----------



## Bube (4. Juli 2013)

BLAM schrieb:


> Übrigens sieht man hier die Startnummern (bzw Startblocks):
> 
> http://www.datasport.com/live/?racenr=15693&m=sl&k=93
> 
> Ein Jahr nicht gestartet und schon hinter den Sponsorenblock geschoben .. tolle Sache



Herrje, wo genau kann ich denn den Startblock erkennen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boulder2002 (4. Juli 2013)

alle 3-stelligen Nummern sind der Startblock 1 - also nach den Lizenzfahrern
dann 2000er - Startblock 2 , etc.

darf nach 1-jähriger Pause immer noch im ersten starten


----------



## boulder2002 (4. Juli 2013)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Sind DAS die besagten Treppen?
> 
> Albstadt-Bike-Marathon-Training treppenhoch - YouTube



ja das sind die Treppen in Laufen



Haferstroh schrieb:


> Und was ist eigentlich das Rick?



das Rick ist der allerletzte Anstieg - kurz und steil im Wald

nach der letzten Verplegungsstation auf dem Lerchenfeld eiert man auf dem Ochsenberg rum , erst runter dann das Rick rauf - hat immer zu Krämpfen eingeladen


----------



## onkel_doc (4. Juli 2013)

startblock 1 auch für mich... und das nach dem letzten jahr das erste mal gestartet...


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (4. Juli 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> startblock 1 auch für mich... und das nach dem letzten jahr das erste mal gestartet...



Was bist letztes Jahr für ne Zeit gefahren?


----------



## onkel_doc (4. Juli 2013)

möchte hier keine disqussion loshaun wegen der zeit. es hat gereicht um in den ersten block zu kommen...


----------



## pug304 (5. Juli 2013)

boulder2002 schrieb:


> alle 3-stelligen Nummern sind der Startblock 1 - also nach den Lizenzfahrern
> dann 2000er - Startblock 2 , etc.
> 
> darf nach 1-jähriger Pause immer noch im ersten starten



dann mach'mr einen IBC Zug auf, fast alle Teamies in Block 1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boulder2002 (5. Juli 2013)

pug304 schrieb:


> dann mach'mr einen IBC Zug auf, fast alle Teamies in Block 1



ich spiel dabei den Bremser 

was ist eigentlich mit Werner und Thomas, die fahren doch normalerweise auch mit
sind aber in der Starterliste nicht zu finden


----------



## scooter_werner (5. Juli 2013)

Leider bin ich heuer nicht dabei. Dabei hatte ich in Albstadt immer meine besten Rennergebnisse.

Aber seit Herbst letzten Jahres hatte ich gesundheitliche Probleme. Zuerst eine Regenbogenhautentzündung, dann ein schwerer Rheumaanfall, der immer noch nicht ganz kuriert ist. D.h. ca. 1/2 Jahr quasi kein Sport.

Der Trainingszustand ist deshalb zur Zeit mehr als dürftig. Aber ich hoffe, bis zur nächsten Saison wieder einigermaßen an meine alte Form anknüpfen zu können. Bei dem besch... Wetter dieses Jahr habe ich ja bisher nicht allzu viel verpasst


----------



## [email protected] (5. Juli 2013)

Ich bin gestern mal den neuen Streckenabschnitt bei Laufen abgefahren. Die Abfahrt nach Laufen ist stellenweise mit Vorsicht zu genießen, da dort neu eingeschottert wurde und das Rad macht was es will. Kann für ungeübte Hässlich werden. Insbesondere kurz bevors nach Laufen reingeht landet man nach einer Kurve plötzlich auf einem "Schotter"-Weg der aus Faust-großen Brocken besteht.

Der Anstieg auf der andere Seite sollte meiner Meinung nach nicht unterschätzt werden. Der ist nämlich nicht nur Steil sondern auch recht lang und zum großen Teil geschottert. Wer sich da nach der Burgfeldersteige nicht noch ein paar Körner aufgespart hat, wird ziemlich zu kämpfen haben. Zumal man in Lautlingen nach der Textilbetonbrücke auch nochmal spürbar hochgejagt wird.

Wer an der Steige in Burgfelden zu kämpfen hat, der wird sich auch über den neuen Schlenker nicht freuen. 

Dafür hat man jetzt nachdem man noch das Lerchenfeld auf den Ochsenberg hoch ist die Strecke dieses Jahr dann wirklich schon geschafft. Der Rest ist geschenkt. 

Nichts desto trotz finde ich die Strckenänderung gelungen.


----------



## boulder2002 (5. Juli 2013)

scooter_werner schrieb:


> Leider bin ich heuer nicht dabei. Dabei hatte ich in Albstadt immer meine besten Rennergebnisse.
> 
> Aber seit Herbst letzten Jahres hatte ich gesundheitliche Probleme. Zuerst eine Regenbogenhautentzündung, dann ein schwerer Rheumaanfall, der immer noch nicht ganz kuriert ist. D.h. ca. 1/2 Jahr quasi kein Sport.
> 
> Der Trainingszustand ist deshalb zur Zeit mehr als dürftig. Aber ich hoffe, bis zur nächsten Saison wieder einigermaßen an meine alte Form anknüpfen zu können. Bei dem besch... Wetter dieses Jahr habe ich ja bisher nicht allzu viel verpasst



Hallo Werner,
ich wünsch dir gute Besserung und Genesung.
Ich kann das nachfühlen, denn ich musste das komplette letzte Jahr aussetzen.


----------



## Yvi83 (5. Juli 2013)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Danke für die Info.
> 
> Das neue Höhenprofil ist online. Der letzte Anstieg der längste  Da werden einige mit Krämpfen in der Wiese liegen
> 
> Davor jedoch geht es nach der Bitzer Steige sukzessive bergab bis km 63 abgesehen von eingestreuten Buckeln. Rennstart somit ab km 64




da kommt Freude auf


----------



## Haferstroh (5. Juli 2013)

Yvi83 schrieb:


> da kommt Freude auf



[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxpyCa0H_vM"]Haidie feat. Gottlieb Wendehals - Polonaise Blankenese - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Yvi83 (5. Juli 2013)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Haidie feat. Gottlieb Wendehals - Polonaise Blankenese - YouTube


----------



## pug304 (5. Juli 2013)

scooter_werner schrieb:


> Leider bin ich heuer nicht dabei. Dabei hatte ich in Albstadt immer meine besten Rennergebnisse.
> 
> Aber seit Herbst letzten Jahres hatte ich gesundheitliche Probleme. Zuerst eine Regenbogenhautentzündung, dann ein schwerer Rheumaanfall, der immer noch nicht ganz kuriert ist. D.h. ca. 1/2 Jahr quasi kein Sport.
> 
> Der Trainingszustand ist deshalb zur Zeit mehr als dürftig. Aber ich hoffe, bis zur nächsten Saison wieder einigermaßen an meine alte Form anknüpfen zu können. Bei dem besch... Wetter dieses Jahr habe ich ja bisher nicht allzu viel verpasst



von mir auch gute Besserung. Kopf hoch!


----------



## Haferstroh (6. Juli 2013)

Yvi83 schrieb:


>



Dann können alle mal zeigen, ob sich das eine oder andere Traingslager auf Mallorca auch gelohnt hat....

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UArPuPT_Pc"]Chris Wolff  Palma de Mallorca ( Party - Version ) - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## boulder2002 (6. Juli 2013)

So, heute zum ersten Mal die komplette, neue Strecke abgefahren.
Ich habe außerhalb des Marathons noch nie so viele Fahrer unterwegs gesehen. Und definitiv noch nie so viele Wanderer an einem Samstagmorgen.

Mein Garmin zeigt weniger als 2000 hm an, die Schlußanstiege (vor allem Laufen) waren dennoch fordernd genug.
Wieso am Degerfeld die Wiesenpassage wegfällt und stattdessen auf der Strasse gefahren wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_waldfee_28 (6. Juli 2013)

boulder2002 schrieb:


> So, heute zum ersten Mal die komplette, neue Strecke abgefahren.
> Ich habe außerhalb des Marathons noch nie so viele Fahrer unterwegs gesehen. Und definitiv noch nie so viele Wanderer an einem Samstagmorgen.
> 
> Mein Garmin zeigt weniger als 2000 hm an, die Schlußanstiege (vor allem Laufen) waren dennoch fordernd genug.
> Wieso am Degerfeld die Wiesenpassage wegfällt und stattdessen auf der Strasse gefahren wird



Was haben die Anwohner in den gesperrten Teilen so gesagt? Laufen ist ja alles als Fussweg deklariert...


----------



## gsvetan (6. Juli 2013)

boulder2002 schrieb:


> So, heute zum ersten Mal die komplette, neue Strecke abgefahren.
> 
> 
> Mein Garmin zeigt weniger als 2000 hm an



Ich auch und mein Garmin hat auch nur 1798 Hm angezeigt Finde es in manchen Waldstücken noch ziehmlich matschig


----------



## BLAM (6. Juli 2013)

boulder2002 schrieb:


> So, heute zum ersten Mal die komplette, neue Strecke abgefahren.
> Ich habe außerhalb des Marathons noch nie so viele Fahrer unterwegs gesehen. Und definitiv noch nie so viele Wanderer an einem Samstagmorgen.
> 
> Mein Garmin zeigt weniger als 2000 hm an, die Schlußanstiege (vor allem Laufen) waren dennoch fordernd genug.
> Wieso am Degerfeld die Wiesenpassage wegfällt und stattdessen auf der Strasse gefahren wird



Bin das letzte Stück ab Laufen gefahren. Fand es auch wahnsinn wie viele unterwegs waren. Hab am Anfang erstmal geschaut ob die schon ne Nummer dran haben und ich verpennt hab 
In was für nem Zustand sind eigentlich die ganzen Matsch-Passagen? Trocknet das langsam ab?


----------



## Bobbyman (6. Juli 2013)

Ist eigentlich die Strecke schon ausgeschildert ? Ich wollte sie morgen mal abfahren. Ich habe kein GPS oder so, deshalb die Frage.


----------



## woodies (6. Juli 2013)

Folge einfach den Massenðð


----------



## gsvetan (6. Juli 2013)

Bobbyman schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich die Strecke schon ausgeschildert ?



Zum großen Teil ja aber leider nicht alles

Gruß Sven


----------



## Bobbyman (6. Juli 2013)

Dann muss man den Rest der Strecke, denTeil der nicht ausgeschildert ist, einfach den Massen nach fahren. Wird schon klappen.


----------



## pug304 (6. Juli 2013)

ein paar Schilder sind schon verdreht. Durchfahrten  Laufen und Margrethausen sind bescheiden ausgeschildert. Vermutlich mit Absicht...


----------



## Oskar1974 (6. Juli 2013)

Wie ist den der Zusatnd der Stecke ( Wald) -> Matschig..
Bei uns hats noch richtige Seen.

Grüße
Oskar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pug304 (6. Juli 2013)

boulder2002 schrieb:


> So, heute zum ersten Mal die komplette, neue Strecke abgefahren.
> Ich habe außerhalb des Marathons noch nie so viele Fahrer unterwegs gesehen. Und definitiv noch nie so viele Wanderer an einem Samstagmorgen.
> 
> Mein Garmin zeigt weniger als 2000 hm an, die Schlußanstiege (vor allem Laufen) waren dennoch fordernd genug.
> Wieso am Degerfeld die Wiesenpassage wegfällt und stattdessen auf der Strasse gefahren wird



zu gefährlich, oder?. Zudem hat der Schotter Teufel ganze Arbeit geleistet. Selbst die Auffahrt zum Zitterhof ist inzwischen gebügelt, dass Yildirim mit seinem tiefergelegten 3er hochfahren könnte ohne den Spoiler abzureissen


----------



## pug304 (6. Juli 2013)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Wie ist den der Zusatnd der Stecke ( Wald) -> Matschig..
> Bei uns hats noch richtige Seen.
> 
> Grüße
> Oskar




Die bekannten Matschlöcher (nach Zitterhof, Einfahrt zu Lautlinger Schleife) sind eben wie immer Matschlöcher, und werden es auch bleiben


----------



## Bobbyman (7. Juli 2013)

Ich bin heute mal den 2. Teil der Strecke, ab der Skischanze gefahren und muss sagen, es wird gerade für die weiter hinten im Feld, darunter falle auch ich, schon schwieriger werden als jemals zuvor. Es lässt sich jetzt halt nicht mehr so schön zum Lerchenfeld hoch fahren mit 2 - 3 Anstiegen mehr in den Beinen. Die Schwierigkeiten sind wirklich bis auf das Rick kurz vor Schluss alle dabei. Mein VDO hat ab der Skischanze 1050 hm angezeigt. Bis dort sind es sonst immer ungefähr 800 hm gewesen. Ich denke das an 2000 hm nich allzuviel fehlt.


----------



## mibooo (7. Juli 2013)

Bobbyman schrieb:


> Es lässt sich jetzt halt nicht mehr so schön zum Lerchenfeld hoch fahren mit 2 - 3 Anstiegen mehr in den Beinen. Die Schwierigkeiten sind wirklich bis auf das Rick kurz vor Schluss alle dabei.



Ist das Rick die steile, ausgewaschene Auffahrt zum Ochsenberg? Und wo genau Ost das Lerchenfeld? Kenn mich leider net so gut aus in der Gegend. Da ich aber schon ein paar mal mitgefahren bin, kann ich es bei einer kleinen Beschreibung zuordnen...


----------



## mibooo (7. Juli 2013)

mibooo schrieb:


> Ist das Rick die steile, ausgewaschene Auffahrt zum Ochsenberg? Und wo genau Ost das Lerchenfeld? Kenn mich leider net so gut aus in der Gegend. Da ich aber schon ein paar mal mitgefahren bin, kann ich es bei einer kleinen Beschreibung zuordnen...



Danke, hab's gerade aus älteren Beiträgen rausgelesen.


----------



## boulder2002 (8. Juli 2013)

pug304 schrieb:


> Die bekannten Matschlöcher (nach Zitterhof, Einfahrt zu Lautlinger Schleife) sind eben wie immer Matschlöcher, und werden es auch bleiben



da darf ich mal kurz widersprechen :
zwischen Zitterhof und Schnabel ist mittlerweile eine trockengefahrene Spur

wenn es nicht mehr rein regnet, wird das am Samstag eine ziemlich staubige Angelegenheit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pug304 (8. Juli 2013)

boulder2002 schrieb:


> da darf ich mal kurz widersprechen :
> zwischen Zitterhof und Schnabel ist mittlerweile eine trockengefahrene Spur
> 
> wenn es nicht mehr rein regnet, wird das am Samstag eine ziemlich staubige Angelegenheit



au ja, die Älbler haben tolle Wetterberichte und Vorstellung von Wetter: Schnee weg = Sommer 

also ich war rechts draussen und da bin ich sogar einmal weggerutscht  den anderen mal ein bisschen Angst machen


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (8. Juli 2013)

Ich erwarte morgen, übermorgen und am Freitag teilweise heftige Gewitter.



Wetterberichtsänderungen gegen 20 EUR auf mein paypal Konto jederzeit möglich...


----------



## boulder2002 (9. Juli 2013)

pug304 schrieb:


> den anderen mal ein bisschen Angst machen



ok, dann eben so :

ich erwarte, dass in der gnadenlosen Hitze am Gräbelesberganstieg die Kräfte in der prallen Sonne nur so dahinschmelzen. dort gibt es keine Bäume oder andere Schattenspender


----------



## boulder2002 (9. Juli 2013)

toll, der Schotter-Teufel hat zwischen Burgfelden und Laufen seit dem Wochenende sinnlos zig Tonnen Schotter verteilt 

sandig und tief, ist wohl, um uns ein wenig abzubremsen


----------



## Yvi83 (9. Juli 2013)

jetzt ist aber mal Schluss mit der ganzen Panikmacherei ... Wer rumheult, bleibt am besten zu Hause....


----------



## Haferstroh (9. Juli 2013)

Lieber der Schotterteufel als der Matschengel oder gar Frau Holle. Ansonsten mach ich Hallenhalma.


----------



## pug304 (9. Juli 2013)

boulder2002 schrieb:


> toll, der Schotter-Teufel hat zwischen Burgfelden und Laufen seit dem Wochenende sinnlos zig Tonnen Schotter verteilt
> 
> sandig und tief, ist wohl, um uns ein wenig abzubremsen



vor und in  der Linkskurve bevor in die Fallinie nach laufen geht war schon ziemlich heftig. wir hatten da eine Gruppe von Intersport Rebi aufgegabelt (oder die uns)... da hatte es hinten ordentlich gerumpelt als alle eine Vollbremsung wg. der Schotterhaufen machten  da sind dann ein paar erschrocken


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (9. Juli 2013)

Soll ich X-King vorne fahren oder Rocket Ron? Hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Yvi83 (9. Juli 2013)

ich pack meine Stützräder ein....


----------



## BLAM (9. Juli 2013)

Alles was über RK rausgeht, ist überdimensioniert für Albstadt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_waldfee_28 (9. Juli 2013)

BLAM schrieb:


> Alles was über RK rausgeht, ist überdimensioniert für Albstadt



Ich hab keinen 2. RK da der dicht wird mit Milch, sind alles noch SS.
Also vorne XKing oder Rocket Ron? Hmmm mimimi 517g zu 465g....
hülllffffffeeeeee


----------



## Haferstroh (9. Juli 2013)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Soll ich X-King vorne fahren oder Rocket Ron? Hmmmmmmmmm



Rocket Ron, X-King ....bist du des Wahnsinns??? Furios Fred, sonst nixxx!!  Das ist wird Staub-MTB-Rennen und keine Traktorchallenge


----------



## Yvi83 (9. Juli 2013)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Rocket Ron, X-King ....bist du des Wahnsinns??? Furios Fred, sonst nixxx!!  Das ist wird Staub-MTB-Rennen und keine Traktorchallenge





jetzt kann der Bub nicht mehr schlafen


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (9. Juli 2013)

Yvi83 schrieb:


> jetzt kann der Bub nicht mehr schlafen



Ich find das nicht witzig. Als bekennender Reifenfetischist ist nur mein Montagegeschick schuld. Hab den X-King falsch herum montiert und es noch nicht mal bemerkt.... aber wenn der Reifen eh nochmal runter muss, dann....


----------



## freebiker1972 (9. Juli 2013)

Ich fahre x-King / Race-King Kombi. Weil es gerade drauf ist und ganz gut passt.


----------



## pug304 (9. Juli 2013)

Rocket Ron ohne Profil reicht vollkommen, sozusagen reifen Recycling


----------



## Haferstroh (10. Juli 2013)

Jawohl, das Reifenthema kommt wie erwartet  Löst immer eine Lawine aus wie in den Autoforen bei der Frage "Welches Motoröl?" 

Meine Michelin Wild Racer Ultimate 2.1 bleiben drauf!


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (10. Juli 2013)

Ich hab noch angefahrene Maxxis Aspen exp. 62a in 2.1 und mit 430g..... hmmmm. Ob die die Abfahrt nach Laufen überleben???


----------



## domingo2 (10. Juli 2013)

ich fahr die gleichen Maxxis Aspen wie du. Hatte noch nie nen platten, sogar am Gardasee nicht. Die bleiben drauf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_waldfee_28 (10. Juli 2013)

domingo2 schrieb:


> ich fahr die gleichen Maxxis Aspen wie du. Hatte noch nie nen platten, sogar am Gardasee nicht. Die bleiben drauf...



Bin die noch nie gefahren, die waren auf nem Satz Podium MMX drauf den ich neulich gekauft hab. Aber in 2.1. Ich fahr seit Jahren hinten nur noch RK und vonre nach Li-La-Laune. Taugt der Aspen was? Normal ist man ja von 2.1 weggekommen, oder?

Bis jetzt übrigens immer noch kein Tropfen Regen oder Gewitter in Albstadt!


----------



## boulder2002 (10. Juli 2013)

Yvi83 schrieb:


> jetzt ist aber mal Schluss mit der ganzen Panikmacherei ...



ich wurde ausdrücklich aufgefordert, panik zu machen 

Das Reifenthema ist allerdings kein Thema für mich. Was drauf ist, bleibt drauf.


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (10. Juli 2013)

boulder2002 schrieb:


> ich wurde ausdrücklich aufgefordert, panik zu machen
> 
> Das Reifenthema ist allerdings kein Thema für mich. Was drauf ist, bleibt drauf.



Was isn drauf?


----------



## boulder2002 (10. Juli 2013)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Was isn drauf?



vorne ein Specialized The Captain 2.0 mit ca. 2500 km
hinten ein Racing Ralph 2.1 noch unter 1000 km
beide tubeless


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (10. Juli 2013)

boulder2002 schrieb:


> vorne ein Specialized The Captain 2.0 mit ca. 2500 km
> hinten ein Racing Ralph 2.1 noch unter 1000 km
> beide tubeless



Das ist doch keine Rennrad Ausfahrt


----------



## boulder2002 (10. Juli 2013)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Das ist doch keine Rennrad Ausfahrt



ist es nicht ?

wir haben ja nicht mal mehr eine Wiesenabfahrt im Programm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_waldfee_28 (10. Juli 2013)

boulder2002 schrieb:


> ist es nicht ?
> 
> wir haben ja nicht mal mehr eine Wiesenabfahrt im Programm



Aber wenigstens hat der Schotter Teufel mit 10 cm Brocken nach Laufen runter eingeschottert


----------



## klaus_winstel (10. Juli 2013)

Reifen sind klar! Vorn 2,4" MountainKing 2 Protection hinten 2,4" X-King Protection! Man braucht ja schließlich Gripp und Sicherheit am Reifen!!!

Ach ja und falls sich jemand fragt was das soll, die Reifen sind auf einem Tandem montiert, schlauchlos mit Milch, ich werde einen Teufel tun und andere montieren, auch wenn das natürlich von Vorteil wäre! 
Ausserdem sind die breiten Schlappen gut auf Schotter, das dämpft so schön...

Treppen rauf, ich fass es nicht, runter macht das ganze ja Spaß, wenn der Knickwinkel nicht so groß ist geht das auch mit dem Tandem, aber hochschleppen ist nicht witzig!


----------



## Yvi83 (10. Juli 2013)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Ich find das nicht witzig. Als bekennender Reifenfetischist ist nur mein Montagegeschick schuld. Hab den X-King falsch herum montiert und es noch nicht mal bemerkt.... aber wenn der Reifen eh nochmal runter muss, dann....




 mir fehlen die Worte


----------



## onkel_doc (10. Juli 2013)

mit ESI junky griffen oder den ritchey griffen...


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (10. Juli 2013)

Mir wurde neulich Makramee empfohlen...


----------



## der-schrecklich (11. Juli 2013)

Also ich lasse meine X-King Racesport vorne 2.4 und hinten 2.2 drauf und erhöhe nur den Reifendruck auf den vom Hersteller empfohlenen von 3,5 Bar.


----------



## Haferstroh (11. Juli 2013)

3,5bar!?!?  Ganz grob gesagt Reifenbreite in Zoll=Luftdruck in bar, also um die 2,0-2,5 bar

3,5 bar sind nur aus haftungstechnischen Gründen auf dem Reifen aufgedruckt, damit sie im Extremfall auch einen 130 Kilo-Biker noch tragen können....


----------



## boulder2002 (11. Juli 2013)

ich hab das mit den 3,5 bar für einen Witz gehalten, zumal ich mit ca. der Hälfte fahre


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (11. Juli 2013)

Soll ich meine Klingel dranlassen oder weghauen? Sind 35g. Wer fährt mit 2 Flaschenhaltern? Wären auch nochmal 30g.... Hmm, das werden noch harte Entscheidungen bis am Samstag.


----------



## BLAM (11. Juli 2013)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Soll ich meine Klingel dranlassen oder weghauen? Sind 35g. Wer fährt mit 2 Flaschenhaltern? Wären auch nochmal 30g.... Hmm, das werden noch harte Entscheidungen bis am Samstag.



Klingel und Katzenaugen hab ich weggemacht....  Noch ein kurzer Blick in den Wetterbericht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (11. Juli 2013)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Soll ich meine Klingel dranlassen oder weghauen? Sind 35g. Wer fährt mit 2 Flaschenhaltern? Wären auch nochmal 30g.... Hmm, das werden noch harte Entscheidungen bis am Samstag.




fahr mit zweien oder willst du an den verpflegungsstationenen anhalten??
das braucht auch zeit...ausser du hast jemand der dich verpflegt...


----------



## klaus_winstel (11. Juli 2013)

Falls jemand noch nen richtig schnellen Reifen braucht, hab noch zwei Conti Twister Supersonic rumliegen, fast unschlagbare 350g und dank längeren Aussenstollen hält der sogar ein kleines bischen im Schotter, im Gegensatz zum Furios Fred - liegen allerdings schon ein Paar Jährchen rum, aber das macht den Gummi schön hart und sorgt dafür, dass kein unnötiger Grip den Rollwiederstand mindert


----------



## Haferstroh (11. Juli 2013)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> liegen allerdings schon ein Paar Jährchen rum, aber das macht den Gummi schön hart und sorgt dafür, dass kein unnötiger Grip den Rollwiederstand mindert



Dass sehr feinprofilierte MTB-Reifen bei uns in D mal etwas länger rumliegen, ist durchaus normal! Beispiel Wetter 2013 bis vor 2 Wochen noch.... In der Fachsprache der Lagerwirtschaft würde man sie daher als ausgesprochene Langsamdreher bezeichnen....


----------



## klaus_winstel (11. Juli 2013)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Dass sehr feinprofilierte MTB-Reifen bei uns in D mal etwas länger rumliegen, ist durchaus normal! Beispiel Wetter 2013 bis vor 2 Wochen noch.... In der Fachsprache der Lagerwirtschaft würde man sie daher als ausgesprochene Langsamdreher bezeichnen....



Naja, das Wetter war wirklich keins für Twister's aber daran liegts nicht zum einen fahre ich schon lange keine so dünnen Reifen mehr, zum anderen inzwischen 29er und auf dem Tandem haben die Wurstpellen nun wirklich nichts verloren!!!  Die sind so empfindlich, dass Du nicht mit dem Fingernagel dran kommen darfst...


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (11. Juli 2013)

Tandem würd ich auch gerne mal fahren. Gibts eigentlich in Albstadt eine mixed Wertung für Tandem? Zurück zum Material. Mir ist grad aufgefallen, dass mein Edge 800 zu schwer fürs Stockerl ist.


----------



## der-schrecklich (11. Juli 2013)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> 3,5bar!?!?  Ganz grob gesagt Reifenbreite in Zoll=Luftdruck in bar, also um die 2,0-2,5 bar
> 
> 3,5 bar sind nur aus haftungstechnischen Gründen auf dem Reifen aufgedruckt, damit sie im Extremfall auch einen 130 Kilo-Biker noch tragen können....


Da hast du durchaus recht im Normalfall fahre ich auch mit ca. 2.3 bar nur bei Trockenheit 
und technisch nicht zu anspruchsvollem Gelände darf es hinten mal Über Drei und vorne knapp unter drei bar sein.
der-schrecklich


----------



## boulder2002 (12. Juli 2013)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Naja, das Wetter war wirklich keins für Twister's aber daran liegts nicht zum einen fahre ich schon lange keine so dünnen Reifen mehr, zum anderen inzwischen 29er und auf dem Tandem haben die Wurstpellen nun wirklich nichts verloren!!!  Die sind so empfindlich, dass Du nicht mit dem Fingernagel dran kommen darfst...



Hab heute morgen gelesen, dass Stefan Wolfer dieses Jahr solo fährt.
Dann seid ihr ja praktisch die Topfavoriten auf den Tandem-Sieg. Ich fänd's klasse, wenn ein Mixed-Tandem die Wertung gewinnen würde. Also haut rein


----------



## klaus_winstel (12. Juli 2013)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Tandem würd ich auch gerne mal fahren. Gibts eigentlich in Albstadt eine mixed Wertung für Tandem? Zurück zum Material. Mir ist grad aufgefallen, dass mein Edge 800 zu schwer fürs Stockerl ist.



Na vielleicht komm ich drauf zurück!!!  Meine Freundin hat sich die Hand bei einem Arbeitsunfall verletzt und wurde erst gestern wieder gesund geschrieben, ging grad nochmal gut, sonst wäre ich alleine da gestanden, und das ist voll blöd beim Tandem! 
Ne, natürlich nicht wir schlagen uns immer mit reinen Männerteams rum! 

Nimm den 500er der ist deutlich leichter!!!


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (12. Juli 2013)

Klaus! Ich bin ein Wesen mit Pippi dran. Ich geb das ungern ab, nur um Deine verletzte  Freundin aufm tandem zu ersetzen  Ich hab kein 500er Garmin.... das hat man vom Luxusdenken, alles nur Übergewicht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (12. Juli 2013)

boulder2002 schrieb:


> Hab heute morgen gelesen, dass Stefan Wolfer dieses Jahr solo fährt.
> Dann seid ihr ja praktisch die Topfavoriten auf den Tandem-Sieg. Ich fänd's klasse, wenn ein Mixed-Tandem die Wertung gewinnen würde. Also haut rein



Ja, als Tandem sind die Wolfers dieses Jahr nicht gemeldet (vielleicht zu langweilig mangels Konkurrenz), aber es gibt zwei andere Teams, die auch (also Einzelfahrer davon) sehr gute Zeiten gefahren sind, und zwei Männer sind kräftemäßig deutlich im Vorteil, die Frage ist wie gut harmonieren sie wie eingespielt sind sie, das spielt auf dem Tandem durchaus ne Rolle. Die Technik spielt leider in Albstadt keine Rolle, auf Kursen die technisch schwieriger sind ist das auch nochmal so ne Sache mit dem Tandem. 
Aber wir geben (wie immer) alles und wenns dieses Jahr trocken bleibt sollte auch die Technik mitspielen, letztes Jahr hats mir im Schlamm die Antriebskette kräftig verbogen und ich konnte nur noch das große Blatt und die 4 größten Ritzel fahren.  Also mussten wir alle Anstiege danach laufen...


----------



## klaus_winstel (12. Juli 2013)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Klaus! Ich bin ein Wesen mit Pippi dran. Ich geb das ungern ab, nur um Deine verletzte  Freundin aufm tandem zu ersetzen  Ich hab kein 500er Garmin.... das hat man vom Luxusdenken, alles nur Übergewicht ...



Musst Du doch gar nicht, die anderen fahren doch auch alle mit Pipi dran! 
Tja nicht aufgepasst!!!  Den 800er fand ich nicht so toll, um richtig zu navigieren ist mir das Oregon 450 lieber und als reiner Bikecomputer eben den 500er Edge. Eins für alles ist halt immer ein Kompromiss, wie bei den Reifen auch


----------



## aka (12. Juli 2013)

boulder2002 schrieb:


> Hab heute morgen gelesen, dass Stefan Wolfer dieses Jahr solo fährt.


Huch, da müßte man ja fast noch als Tandem nachmelden 
Der Powerstoker müßte ja Zeit haben, der tut ja sonst nur Wasserflaschen tragen 



> Dann seid ihr ja praktisch die Topfavoriten auf den Tandem-Sieg. Ich fänd's klasse, wenn ein Mixed-Tandem die Wertung gewinnen würde. Also haut rein



Ich drück Euch für morgen die Daumen!


----------



## klaus_winstel (12. Juli 2013)

aka schrieb:


> Huch, da müßte man ja fast noch als Tandem nachmelden
> Der Powerstoker müßte ja Zeit haben, der tut ja sonst nur Wasserflaschen tragen



Ja dann mach mal, ist ja noch Zeit!  Wie fährt der dann nicht allein? Oder ich leih mir den mal aus, aber ich glaub der zerreißt mir die Kette 





aka schrieb:


> Ich drück Euch für morgen die Daumen!



Danke!


----------



## messias (13. Juli 2013)

Viel Spaß allen heute! Bin zum ersten Mal dabei und freu mich tierisch drauf!


----------



## domingo2 (13. Juli 2013)

Heute das erste mal in Albstadt...zum Teufel war das denn  Ich bin schon zig Marathon gefahren,  die von den Fakten her deutlich schlimmer waren.  jedoch hat mich Albstadt so dermaßen fertig gemacht, dass ich froh war endlich im Ziel zu sein   Ich hab mein Ziel leider deutlich verfehlt...3 h 36 min! Aber geil wars trotzdem.

Albstadt vs. meinerseits 1:0 

ich komme wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## messias (13. Juli 2013)

3:36, na bei so einer möchte ich auch mal von Ziel verfehlt sprechen können 

Die vielen kleinen Anstiege fand ich echt fies, die ziehen einem richtig den Saft aus den Beinen. Geiles Publikum aber, nächstes Jahr wieder!


----------



## Haferstroh (13. Juli 2013)

Naja, selbst meine 3:34 waren wider Erwarten nicht soooo der Bringer bei DER schnellen Strecke heuer. Den Sprung unter die ersten 10% Herren gesamt leider knapp verpasst....

Aber schee war's trotzdem und die neue Strecke ist besser!


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (13. Juli 2013)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Naja, selbst meine 3:34 waren wider Erwarten nicht soooo der Bringer bei DER schnellen Strecke heuer. Den Sprung unter die ersten 10% Herren gesamt leider knapp verpasst....
> 
> Aber schee war's trotzdem und die neue Strecke ist besser!



Sagte ich doch im Vorfeld  Ich hoffe die bleibt so wie sie ist...


----------



## Haferstroh (13. Juli 2013)

Ich habe im letzten Drittel immer auf einen "dicken Brecher" der neuen Strecke gewartet zum Kräfte sparen. Der kam der aber nicht mehr und andernfalls hätte ich wenigstens die verdammten 3:30 knacken können.

Besonders Spass hat der neue Teil nach den Treppen gemacht!  Matschlöcher? NULL! Naja, hier und was büsschen flutschiwutschi, aber nicht der Rede wert.


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (13. Juli 2013)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Besonders Spass hat der neue Teil nach den Treppen gemacht!  Matschlöcher? NULL! Naja, hier und was büsschen flutschiwutschi, aber nicht der Rede wert.



Ich fands gigantisch was die Anwohner in Laufen für ein Feuerwerk abgebrannt haben den Gräbelesberg hoch!!! Gigantisch! Sowas gibts nur in Albstadt! Auch in der Römerstrasse Volksfeststimmung mit wahrscheinlich 1000 Schaulustigen allein an der Strasse hoch.

Das fetzt!! Albstadt muss man hassen um es zu lieben. Nur der Schmerz versöhnt immer wieder danach.


----------



## Haferstroh (13. Juli 2013)

Ach ja, und die Streckendaten waren heuer: 82,5km und genau 1800hm. 

Letztes Jahr hatte ich auf der alten Distanz 84km und 1700hm gemessen.


----------



## BLAM (13. Juli 2013)

Super event, die neue Strecke scheint aber deutlich schneller zu sein als die alte (Vgl. Zeiten von 2011 bei ähnlichem Wetter...). Positiv ist, dass ich mein gesamten Jahresbedarf an Plattfüßen innerhalb von 82 km bekommen habe und den Rest des Jahres pannenfrei bin


----------



## [email protected] (13. Juli 2013)

Ich fand die neue Strecke auch super. Und meiner Meinung nach geht der Publikumspreis dieses Jahr wirklich an die Newcomer aus Laufen. Die scheinen 18Jahre auf ihre Chance gewartet zu haben.


----------



## Oskar1974 (13. Juli 2013)

Hi,
ich hatte 81,6 km un 2260 HM 
(Strava)
War ne super Sache heute
Grüße


----------



## klaus_winstel (13. Juli 2013)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich hatte 81,6 km un 2260 HM
> (Strava)
> War ne super Sache heute
> Grüße



Die Zuschauer in Albstadt sind schon krass, vor allem auch so viele! Gibts glaub sonst fast nirgends, zumindest fällt mir grad nix ein. Frammersbach war früher auch stark, aber hauptsächlich im Grabig, in Albstadt sind die an mehreren Stellen so stark vertreten. Und bei der Siegerehrung hats auch nirgends so viele Zuschauer wie in Albstadt.
Wetter war halt auch perfekt, fast schon wieder zu staubig, mir tränen jetzt noch die Augen.

Ich hatte 81,5km und 2050Hm mit dem Garmin (also barometrisch + Satellit)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_waldfee_28 (13. Juli 2013)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Die Zuschauer in Albstadt sind schon krass, vor allem auch so viele! Gibts glaub sonst fast nirgends, zumindest fällt mir grad nix ein....
> Ich hatte 81,5km und 2050Hm mit dem Garmin (also barometrisch + Sattelit)



Ich war der Typ der Dich nach dem gefragt hat, ob ihr das erste Tandem seid. Hoffe ihr seid heil durchgekommen, das erste Tandem von Haico war total Verschlammt, ich glaub die haben sich mal übel verfahren


----------



## Stefan74 (14. Juli 2013)

domingo2 schrieb:


> Heute das erste mal in Albstadt...zum Teufel war das denn  Ich bin schon zig Marathon gefahren,  die von den Fakten her deutlich schlimmer waren.  jedoch hat mich Albstadt so dermaßen fertig gemacht, dass ich froh war endlich im Ziel zu sein   Ich hab mein Ziel leider deutlich verfehlt...3 h 36 min! Aber geil wars trotzdem.
> 
> Albstadt vs. meinerseits 1:0
> 
> ich komme wieder



Hattest du eine andere (Starr) Gabel montiert?
Wenn ja, hab ich dein Rad rumstehen gesehen- sehr schick!


----------



## Wobo (14. Juli 2013)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Naja, selbst meine 3:34 waren wider Erwarten nicht soooo der Bringer bei DER schnellen Strecke heuer. Den Sprung unter die ersten 10% Herren gesamt leider knapp verpasst....
> 
> Aber schee war's trotzdem und die neue Strecke ist besser!



Bin ein Platz vor Dir gelandet, aber unter die 10% besten Herren hast du es mit der Nettozeit wahrscheinlich doch geschafft: Im Startblock A gilt Blockzeit und die Sekunden, die Du nach dem Start über die Startlinie fährst, gehen bei Dir oben drauf. Wenn Du dann die 2000 und 3000er Startnummern mit Platzierungen vor Dir rausnimmst (die wurden nämlich erst ab Startlinie gemessen), dann ist Deine Nettozeit unter Umständen noch innerhalb der 10% 
Bei mir sind es immerhin 48Sekunden zur Startlinie gewesen, und das macht bei den vielen Platzierungen um die 3:30 ne ganze Menge aus.


----------



## peacher (14. Juli 2013)

BLAM schrieb:


> Super event, die neue Strecke scheint aber deutlich schneller zu sein als die alte (Vgl. Zeiten von 2011 bei ähnlichem Wetter...). Positiv ist, dass ich mein gesamten Jahresbedarf an Plattfüßen innerhalb von 82 km bekommen habe und den Rest des Jahres pannenfrei bin


Wieso schneller? schnellste Zeit 2011: 2:49h, 2013: 2:52h


----------



## klaus_winstel (14. Juli 2013)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Ich war der Typ der Dich nach dem gefragt hat, ob ihr das erste Tandem seid. Hoffe ihr seid heil durchgekommen, das erste Tandem von Haico war total Verschlammt, ich glaub die haben sich mal übel verfahren




Ja, sind wir - perfekt! Im Gegensatz zum letzten Jahr, da ging alles schief, Synchronkette 2x abgeworfen, einmal musste ich die Kurbel lösen um sie wieder frei zu kriegen, dann die Antriebskette mit nem Klemmer ruiniert (verdreht) so dass die auch riesige Probleme gemacht hat.
Dieses Jahr dafür gar keine Probleme, sowohl technisch als auch vom fahren her liefs einfach super.
Weiß nicht ob sie sich verfahren haben, davon haben sie nichts gesagt, aber sie hatten dann wohl noch nen Platten.


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (14. Juli 2013)

peacher schrieb:


> Wieso schneller? schnellste Zeit 2011: 2:49h, 2013: 2:52h



Wetter 2011 war schlechter als 2013. Ich schätze die neue Strecke ca. 5 min "länger" ein als bisher für Profis. Für Amateure gibts den kollektiven Rudelbums am Gräbelesberg mit Party und Volksfest der Anwohner in Laufen. Muss man sich einfach geben!

2011 hatten wir noch viele Nasse stellen und leichte Tröpfchenbildung. Die Bedingungen dieses Jahr waren praktisch fast perfekt. Bisschen viel Wind auf der Höhe und teilweise 10 cm tief frisch eingeschottert. Die Fahrzeit ist auf jeden Fall "länger" geworden. Was in Albstadt auf jeden Fall spürbar ist, ist der Fortschritt der Technik. Ein 29er ist denk ich mal 5 min schneller in Albstadt als ein 26er.

Egal, hauptsach alle gesund  Man sieht sich 2014!


----------



## TTT (14. Juli 2013)

Schön wars! Ich denke die Strecke ist gleich schnell, wenn nicht sogar schneller als die alte. Vergleich mit 2011 zieht nicht, da sind ganz andere Kaliber mitgefahren! Tim Böhme, Hannes Genze, Markus Kaufmann,...
Auch wenn man mal schaut, welche Plazierung man damals und heute mit einer Zeit von 3:30 hatte ist die Strecke schneller und ich kenn auch einige, die schon oft dabei waren und pers. Bestzeit gefahren sind!


----------



## Yvi83 (14. Juli 2013)

http://www.ardmediathek.de/swr-fern...er-albstadt-bike-marathon?documentId=15849340


----------



## BLAM (14. Juli 2013)

peacher schrieb:


> Wieso schneller? schnellste Zeit 2011: 2:49h, 2013: 2:52h



Nehm deine Zeit und schau, auf welchem Rang du 2011 gestanden wärst. 2011 war das Event profiseitig deutlich besser besetzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boulder2002 (14. Juli 2013)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Ich schätze die neue Strecke ca. 5 min "länger" ein als bisher für Profis........ Ein 29er ist denk ich mal 5 min schneller in Albstadt als ein 26er.



die neue Strecke ist zumindest in meinen Kreisen als schneller eingestuft worden 
vor allem, da ich meine Bestzeit um 8 Minuten unterboten habe (mit nicht mal halb soviel Training wie normal)

wen interessieren schon die 29er, ich fahre 26 Zoll


----------



## Haferstroh (14. Juli 2013)

Wobo schrieb:


> Bin ein Platz vor Dir gelandet, aber unter die 10% besten Herren hast du es mit der Nettozeit wahrscheinlich doch geschafft: Im Startblock A gilt Blockzeit und die Sekunden, die Du nach dem Start über die Startlinie fährst, gehen bei Dir oben drauf. Wenn Du dann die 2000 und 3000er Startnummern mit Platzierungen vor Dir rausnimmst (die wurden nämlich erst ab Startlinie gemessen), dann ist Deine Nettozeit unter Umständen noch innerhalb der 10%
> Bei mir sind es immerhin 48Sekunden zur Startlinie gewesen, und das macht bei den vielen Platzierungen um die 3:30 ne ganze Menge aus.



Ich wusste das bereits und deswegen war ich fast ganz vorne im Block. Kam aber schlecht ausm fetten Pulk, trotzdem denke ich aber kaum, dass das Auswirkungen auf meine Platzierung hatte, da vllt. 10-15 Sek., das habe ich auch schon min. an den VP gebraucht. Wegen dem Ganzen mit der Blockzeit war da vorne aber auch ein Gestopfe und Gedränge.

Ich schätze nach sehr vielen Albstadtteilnahmen die Strecke(nverhältnisse)2013 als 10-15min. schneller ein. Die Tatsache,dass der Trail durch den Wald zum Skilift komplett und vor allem schnell fahrbar war, gab zumindest mir auch 1-2 Minuten. Dann war Boden hart wie Asphalt und auch Wiesenboden war schnell wie feiner flacher Schotter. Das Wetter und das zusätzliche Publikum der neuen Schleife gab auch Motivationsschub, was man dem Feld im Allgemeinen auch anmerkte. Es war schwer, eine harmonische, gleichmässig fahrende Truppe zu finden, alle fuhren vom ersten bis zum letzten Kilometer wie die Irren und hektisch wie ein TdF-Sprinterfeld auf dem letzten halben Kilometer. Ständige Tempo- und Positionswechsel. Somit hatte ich immer die Wahl: Mitmachen oder eigenes Tempo ohne Windschatten? Was war kraftraubender? Ehrlich gesagt war ich mit jedem Anstieg froh, dass mal kurz Ruhe reinkam. Und das Starttempo war mit eines der schnellsten überhaupt, da war dieses Jahr jedes andere Rennen in dieser Phase eine Micky Maus-Tour dagegen. Und auf Furios Fred v/h waren auch ein paar Kandidaten unterwegs, hinten aber auch völlig zu Recht. Das frisch geschotterte Stück war auch Micky Maus, da habe ich auf meinen Hausrunden andere Kaliber von frischem Schotter.


----------



## Wobo (15. Juli 2013)

@Haferstroh
ich denke du liegst mit Deinen Einschätzungen richtig, daß die neue Strecke sich paar Minuten schneller fahren lässt. Dieses Jahr war bedingt durch den guten und trockenen Zustand die Strecke an mehreren Stellen schneller, wo letztes Jahr schlammig war, insbesondere: Wurzelpassage nach der Fuchsfarm, Waldpassage vor dem Skilift, die frühere "Grüne Hölle", die keine mehr ist, die Schlammpassage vor dem Schnabel / Trailabfahrt nach Pfeffingen, die Waldstrecke hinter Burgfelden. Das mag zusammen schon mal 5-10 Minuten bringen.

Mir hat die neue Strecke in Summe besser gefallen. 
Einziger Vorschlag: das Rick wieder reinnehmen


----------



## nils_cyclist (17. Juli 2013)

Also ich empfand die geänderte Strecke unterwegs als langsamer und hatte das wegen der mehr Höhenmeter auch gedacht. Am Ende im Ziel war ich aber über 25 min schneller als meine bisherige persönliche Bestzeit!

Auf jeden Fall hat das Event wie immer richtig Laune gemacht, auch wenn ich dafür durch die halbe Republik reisen musste


----------



## Yvi83 (17. Juli 2013)

Hat jemand zufällig Bilder von der Siegerehrung gemacht ???


----------



## gsvetan (17. Juli 2013)

NHKoss schrieb:


> Also ich empfand die geänderte Strecke unterwegs als langsamer und hatte das wegen der mehr Höhenmeter auch gedacht. Am Ende im Ziel war ich aber über 25 min schneller als meine bisherige persönliche Bestzeit!
> 
> Auf jeden Fall hat das Event wie immer richtig Laune gemacht, auch wenn ich dafür durch die halbe Republik reisen musste



......aber das kann ja auch täuschen, da letztes Jahr die Strecke ziehmlich schlecht zu befahren war und dieses Jahr optimale Bedingungen herschten!

Gruß Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils_cyclist (18. Juli 2013)

gsvetan schrieb:


> ......aber das kann ja auch täuschen, da letztes Jahr die Strecke ziehmlich schlecht zu befahren war und dieses Jahr optimale Bedingungen herschten!
> 
> Gruß Sven



Die Strecke kenne ich inzwischen bei jedem Wetter, ich fahre den Marathon bereits seit 2008. Letztes Jahr war das Wetter mies, stimmt, aber all die Jahre davor waren die Bedingungen ebenfalls recht gut und daher meine ich schon einschätzen zu können, dass die neue Strecke mir langsamer vorkam.



> Hat jemand zufällig Bilder von der Siegerehrung gemacht ???



Hat überhaupt jemand Bilder gemacht? Ich habe bisher im Netzt noch nichts gefunden, außer beim sportograf. Und der hat keine Bilder der Siegerehrungen.


----------



## Yvi83 (18. Juli 2013)

NHKoss schrieb:


> Die Strecke kenne ich inzwischen bei jedem Wetter, ich fahre den Marathon bereits seit 2008. Letztes Jahr war das Wetter mies, stimmt, aber all die Jahre davor waren die Bedingungen ebenfalls recht gut und daher meine ich schon einschätzen zu können, dass die neue Strecke mir langsamer vorkam.
> 
> 
> 
> Hat überhaupt jemand Bilder gemacht? Ich habe bisher im Netzt noch nichts gefunden, außer beim sportograf. Und der hat keine Bilder der Siegerehrungen.



Na ich hoffe doch schwer, dass da jemand Bilder gemacht hat


----------



## onkel_doc (19. Juli 2013)

muss mich auch mal noch zu wort melden. Ein super event wieder mal in albstadt.

Die leute sind immer nett und easy drauf. Haben unser hotelzimmer für nächstes jahr wieder gebucht.

Die strecke fand ich nicht schlechter wie letztes jahr. Die durchfahrt in laufen hat mir echt gut gefallen. Auch weil es halt wieder einige zuschauer hatte. Das motiviert einen wieder gas zu geben, wenn man bischen eingeschlafen ist

Freue mich wieder nächstes jahr einige kollegen von albstadt udn umgebung zu treffen.


----------

